# Baroque on Youtube



## Dorsetmike

Let's see how this goes, try and stay within the 1600-1760 period. Might I suggest discussion of works is encouraged. So for starters, I like the Theorbo booth as solo instrument and ensemble.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Looking for the lesser known works here


----------



## Dorsetmike

And a choral work, enough from me for one day; I'd be very interested in comments on this one, does it tend to be a bit repetitive? another one I found originally on the Baroque music.org pages.


----------



## LesCyclopes

Rameau's beautiful Laboravi Clamans





Rameau's beautiful Laboravi Clamans:


----------



## Dorsetmike




----------



## Dorsetmike

> Rameau's beautiful Laboravi Clamans:


I'll have to look at Rameau choral works, so far I'm only familiar with his keyboard works and Les Indes Gallantes.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Another concerto for oboe & strings


----------



## Rogerx

Andre Campra (1660-1744) Messe de Requiem.
I am not an expert but I am spinning this one t this moment and it's wonderful.


----------



## Ingélou

Bertali's Ciaccona, from a live performance by Catham Baroque. I'd really love to post the John Holloway version which is even groovier, but I can no longer access it from the UK.






Still - I think I agree with one of the comments below this video, that 'it sounds so modern' - though I am not sure, quite, that (as s/he goes on to say,) 'It brings to mind some snatches of current rock and roll.﻿'

To me, it is more reminiscent of 1970s progressive folk-rock.

Reader, what do you think?


----------



## Guest

"From a rehearsal in NYC, this is an excerpt from a rare performance of Chedeville's 1739 French retooling, for hurdy gurdy and musette (bagpipes) of the top 40 hit from Venice, Vivaldi's "Four Seasons". Paul Woodiel, hurdy gurdy, Chris Layer, musette, Gotham City Orchestra, George Steel, conductor."






Must add the requested further information...

"The hurdy-gurdy is a stringed instrument that produces sound by a hand crank-turned, rosined wheel rubbing against the strings. The wheel functions much like a violin bow, and single notes played on the instrument sound similar to those of a violin.

Melodies are played on a keyboard that presses tangents-small wedges, typically made of wood-against one or more of the strings to change their pitch. Like most other acoustic stringed instruments, it has a sound board and hollow cavity to make the vibration of the strings audible.

Most hurdy-gurdies have multiple drone strings, which give a constant pitch accompaniment to the melody, resulting in a sound similar to that of bagpipes. For this reason, the hurdy-gurdy is often used interchangeably or along with bagpipes, particularly in Occitan, Catalan, Cajun French and contemporary Asturian, Cantabric, Galician, and Hungarian folk music.

By the end of the 17th century changing musical tastes demanded greater polyphonic capabilities than the hurdy-gurdy could offer and pushed the instrument to the lowest social classes; as a result it acquired names like the German Bauernleier 'peasant's lyre' and Bettlerleier 'beggar's lyre.'

During the 18th century, however, French Rococo tastes for rustic diversions brought the hurdy-gurdy back to the attention of the upper classes, where it acquired tremendous popularity among the nobility, with famous composers writing works for the hurdy-gurdy. The most famous of these is Nicolas Chédeville's Il pastor Fido, attributed to Vivaldi."

Although not playing a baroque tune this is a really first-rate up-close example of the hurdy-gurdy as instrument - notice at the 2:10 mark that there are numerous ways and techniques to produce the multiplicity of sounds that it is capable of -






This is a link which leads to Nicolas Chédeville's "Les Deffis" - Works for Hurdy-Gurdy and Bass -






If after listening you find that you are now obsessed with becoming a hurdy gurdy player you might want to watch this video entitled "Q+A: Where do I get a hurdy gurdy and how much are they?" first.






If you order yours today it will be finished in about two years. Two years from now come back to this thread and watch this video entitled "Explaining the features of the Hurdy Gurdy" -






Unless I'm greatly mistaken I may have just made myself the forum's "go-to-guy" on all things hurdy gurdy...


----------



## Dorsetmike

Just found this, a bit long at 1H14M but some nice works both instrumental and some vocals with Jaroussky, quite a few encores, so the audience must have loved it.


----------



## Jacck

I haven't even explored the main composers yet and did not venture too far off the beaten path, except some Czech composers mentioned in Czech history textbook like Černohorský, Vejvanovský, Tůma. Here is Tůma's Stabat Mater
František Ignác Tůma (1704-1774) Stabat Mater


----------



## Guest

Dorsetmike said:


> Let's see how this goes, try and stay within the 1600-1760 period. Might I suggest discussion of works is encouraged. So for starters, I like the Theorbo booth as solo instrument and ensemble.


You might be interested in these two videos on the theorbo - the first is a demo of the instrument itself -






and the second is the French composer Robert de Visée (1655 - 1732/1733) and his composition - "Prelude" in in 4 versions which features the theorbo from the beginning to the 2:24 mark, the Baroque lute version until the 4:09 mark, the Baroque guitar version until the 6:16 mark which then ends the work with the harpsichord version.


----------



## Dorsetmike

5 concerti by Francesco Bonporti;


----------



## Dorsetmike

Buxtehude, Chaconne in E minor BuxWV160






and for comparison the same work played by Lionel Rogg on pedal harpsichord, (from Baroque music library, not you tube)

http://www.baroquemusic.org/DLower/BMC25T5BuxtehudeChaconnePedHpsd.mp3

Any preference between them?

Comment from BMC sleeve notes


> We have made several recordings of the pedal-harpsichord, and different performers have all told us the same story: that practice on the pedal-harpsichord demands much more precision than the organ. If this is the case then baroque organists must have been pretty good; since organists always found great difficulty in arranging "pumpers" for organ practice - especially winter practice in unheated churches - the use of pedals added to domestic harpsichords and clavichords would have been invaluable.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Bulldog

Dorsetmike said:


> And a choral work, enough from me for one day; I'd be very interested in comments on this one, does it tend to be a bit repetitive? another one I found originally on the Baroque music.org pages.


I suppose it is rather repetitive, but what most strikes me is that I find the piece quite pleasing. It held my interest throughout and had enough variety to satisfy.


----------



## Bulldog

Dorsetmike said:


> Buxtehude, Chaconne in E minor BuxWV160
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for comparison the same work played by Lionel Rogg on pedal harpsichord, (from Baroque music library, not you tube)
> 
> http://www.baroquemusic.org/DLower/BMC25T5BuxtehudeChaconnePedHpsd.mp3
> 
> Any preference between them?


Well, there's quite a difference - organ version has more soul and mystery as expected; the other version offers greater detail as expected. Personally, I prefer the organ version. After all, the organ is the king of instruments.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dorsetmike

An organ voluntary by Henry Heron


----------



## Dorsetmike

Harpsichord concerto, John Stanley opus 10 No2.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Just found this one whilst browsing the tube, exquisite would be my word for it; I'm almost out of breath myself just watching it, and I love the expressions on the chap extreme right as he plucks his strings!


----------



## Jacck

Teodorico Pedrini Baroque Concert at the Forbidden City




this is interesting, because Pedrini was a missionary for 36 years at the Imperial Court of China and this baroque composition shows clear chinese music influences.


----------



## Dorsetmike

I'm also intrigued by La Folia, amazing how many variations there can be from such a comparativley simple melody


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dorsetmike

Bach on a Silberman organ


----------



## Dan Ante

Good thread Mike just a bit of info:
Are you aware that you cannot d/l/ YT video/audio in HD unless you pay? money grabbing B*******









https://videodroid.org/pro_upgrade.html.


----------



## Alfacharger

One of my favorites, Rameau, Rondeau des Indes Galantes.


----------



## starthrower

I'm baroque, so I'm listening for free on YouTube.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Another John Stanley concerto


----------



## Dorsetmike

Alessandro Scalatti Sinfonia


----------



## Dorsetmike

Purcell


----------



## Dorsetmike

Zelenka, Magnificat, I was initially looking for the Amen from this work which I had heard before, but found the complete work, think the soloists could be better, but choir and orchet=stra


----------



## Dorsetmike

Ha, I left Youtube open when the above ended and this came up, more Zelenka


----------



## Dorsetmike

Purcell


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dorsetmike

A couple of new ones for me;


----------



## Dorsetmike

Purcell's Bell anthem, "Rejoice in the Lord alway" I sang counter tenor in this back in the early 1970s


----------



## Albert Berry

Dorsetmike said:


> Looking for the lesser known works here


It's lovely to hear the Bassoon not being treated as a clown. I like the piece.


----------



## Albert Berry

Dorsetmike said:


> Buxtehude, Chaconne in E minor BuxWV160
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for comparison the same work played by Lionel Rogg on pedal harpsichord, (from Baroque music library, not you tube)
> 
> http://www.baroquemusic.org/DLower/BMC25T5BuxtehudeChaconnePedHpsd.mp3
> 
> Any preference between them?
> 
> Comment from BMC sleeve notes


I can certainly agree. The precision required for the "snap" attack of the harpsichord results in arpeggios (arpeggia?) that are not even audible on wind blown pipes (or digital equivalents) when the timing is off in the hundredth of a second range.


----------



## Dorsetmike

I'm off to bed after this, catch you in the morning.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## bravenewworld

Some Bach. From Cantata 80.






Lyrics:


----------



## bravenewworld

From Cantata 156.






And some Handel:


----------



## Dorsetmike

First heard this played by Sky a progressivs rock band back in the 1980s, this is probably more acceptable


----------



## Dorsetmike

William Boyce


----------



## Dorsetmike

Flute, oboe and continuo


----------



## Dorsetmike

Folowed by a suite from the same composer


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dorsetmike

Bach BWV 1036; a number of renditions on You tube, some for violins, this for flute & oboe, how does one know which (if any) was the original?


----------



## Dorsetmike

Some more John Stanley Opus 10 No 4. I personally prefer these Stanley concerti to those by Handel.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Does anybody have any composer and title for this?


----------



## Albert Berry

Mike, both are shown briefly at the beginning of the video. Haendel/Scherza infida, the andante.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Thanks Albert, missed that, probably trying to do too many things at once!


----------



## Dorsetmike

Very early baroque, John Bull


----------



## Dorsetmike

More early works, Erasmus Widmann 1572-1634


----------



## Dorsetmike

Marcello Oboe concerto


----------



## Dorsetmike

And to follow, Palestrina ***** Sum.


----------



## Alfacharger

Some fun,Heinrich Biber, Battalia A 10...






or a bit different.


----------



## ldiat

well i like coffee!


----------



## Dorsetmike

A selection of sonatas by Handel, Sabbatini and John Stanley, the link is to a list tracks on the CD rather than individual tracks so take yer pick.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Frescobaldi Soprano and trio


----------



## Dorsetmike

And another Sabbatini


----------



## Dorsetmike

A search on Rachel Podger found this


----------



## Dorsetmike

Another lady on baroque (for Ingélou)


----------



## Dorsetmike

Bach on hammered dulcimer


----------



## johnlewisgrant

Virtually everything by JSB is on YT, but of course the sound quality can be quite poor. Here's something that seems to be better than 128 kps, but it's not YT:
http://allofbach.com/en/bwv/bwv-62/


----------



## Dorsetmike

John Stanley Harpsichord Concerto


----------



## Dorsetmike

Staying with English composers


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Bulldog

ldiat said:


>


The sound quality is fantastic!!


----------



## Dorsetmike

Don't know why, but I've never been a fan of Handels' works.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Johann Nikolaus Hanff


----------



## Dorsetmike

Alessandro Scarlatti


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dorsetmike

Halfway through the Stanley opus 2 & Opus 10 keyboard concerti, 6 to go!


----------



## Dorsetmike

A lute and theorbo quartet


----------



## Dorsetmike

One of Albinoni's Oboe concertos


----------



## Dorsetmike

Nicola Porpora.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Telemann overture in C


----------



## Dorsetmike

Ton Koopman at Freiberg cathedral


----------



## Dorsetmike

Michael Praetorious dances 1612.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Handel Dixit Dominus


----------



## Dorsetmike

Valentini Sonata


----------



## Dorsetmike

Baroque trumpets


----------



## Dorsetmike

John Stanley op2 N4


----------



## Dorsetmike

Some Gabrielli brass


----------



## Ingélou

Dorsetmike said:


> Some Gabrielli brass


Lovely - I remember that Classical Yorkist recommended me to listen to this composer, so I'll probably nick it for my Facebook page.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Rachel Podger Vivaldi Cetra Op9, I've linked to the list of 12 x 3 movement pieces so you can pick any or all

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLrRI1oKWZAzvCWWyEGmUT9jbGQ-26jMJU


----------



## Dorsetmike

The playlists on my other computer have just come up with Telemann concerto for 3 oboes, on the tube it's combined with 2 other concertos (concerti?)


----------



## Dorsetmike

Mention of Venice on another thread prompts me to post this, Monteverdi vespers Gardiner at San Marco back in '89. (I actually bought the DVD.)

(


----------



## Dorsetmike

Cossini, 



Bologna 1660


----------



## Dorsetmike

John Bull, In Nomine, Claviorgan


----------



## Dorsetmike

Giovanni Paolo Cima Sonata


----------



## Dorsetmike

Bach Partitas


----------



## Dorsetmike

William Boyce, Solomon


----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat

Oh good, a Baroque thread. I'd like to narrow it down further. Maybe I'll make a "Baroque Concerti Grossi In Mostly Minor Keys" thread - because that's what I listen to. (but then I'd probably be the only poster)


----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat




----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat




----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat




----------



## Dorsetmike

Antonio Bertali -- Ciacona in C


----------



## Haydn70

goatygoatygoatgoat requested something in a minor key. Here is one of my favorite pieces by my paisan, Vivaldi:


----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat

I don't want to post too many at a time and look like a spammer.


----------



## Haydn70

One of my favorite pieces by Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Viola d'amore, Oboe d'amore in E-Major. Every movement is wonderful but I especially like the final one, so that is where this link begins:


----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat

ArsMusica said:


> goatygoatygoatgoat requested something in a minor key. Here is one of my favorite pieces by my paisan, Vivaldi:


Thanks. Yes, excellent choice. The third movement is one of my favourites too. The second movement is nice and I would really like the first movement except part of the main theme doesn't quite work for me.

Whoa - here's the complete Vivaldi cello set played by Ofra Harnoy. There's some good stuff there... if you've got _four hours_ to spare!






Edit: Now that I listed to it a bit, it sounds a bit flat. I wonder if it was the transfer or the original recording. Maybe it's my ears going flat.


----------



## Haydn70

Vivaldi: Concerto per molti strumenti in C Major (RV 558) performed by The English Concert.

Glorious music!


----------



## Dorsetmike

L'Arpegiato in Portugal


----------



## bravenewworld




----------



## Dorsetmike

A bit more John Stanley, Sonatas this time






Not sure if I like the continuo on organ, think Harpsichord, Theorbo or maybe string more suitable.


----------



## Dorsetmike

William Boyce, gets a bit Fugal second movement


----------



## Dorsetmike

F W Herschel symphony 14 of 1762 so on the edge of Baroque, not heard much of his work before,


----------



## Dorsetmike

Scarlatti (father) Sonata for 3 flutes


----------



## Dorsetmike

And a Bassoon sonata by J F Fasch


----------



## Dorsetmike

Time for a Madrigal or two, I sang many of these as a counter tenor in my younger days


----------



## Dorsetmike

Scarlatti dad again


----------



## Dorsetmike

Very early piano work


----------



## Dorsetmike

Stolzel Cantata, composer and work new to me. Love the orchestral accompaniment


----------



## Dorsetmike

Vivaldi concerto for 2 mandolins


----------



## Dorsetmike

Cernohorsky Laudeatur


----------



## Ingélou

Gorgeous whoever wrote it - apologies if it's been posted already.

Aria Sovente Il Sole from the serenata Andromeda Liberata.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Found a different set of John Stanley organ concertos Opus 2, recorded last year all with organ, ; compare with the much earlier recording 3 with organ, 3 with harpsichord. Some have been posted individually, but I've included all for comparison if anyone is that way inclined.
Links are to the youtube playlists


----------



## Dorsetmike

A. Vivaldi flute concerti


----------



## Dorsetmike

Michel Corrette Concerto for Harpsichord and Flute


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Bulldog

Dorsetmike said:


> Don't know why, but I've never been a fan of Handels' works.


I feel the same about Vivaldi. His music just doesn't penetrate me.


----------



## Ingélou

Dorsetmike said:


> Don't know why, but I've never been a fan of Handels' works.


Oh, sorry to hear it.

We're going to Radamisto tomorrow night at Snape. We know nothing about it, but I am looking forward to it, as I *am* a fan of Handel (and of Vivaldi).

Here's an aria from YouTube entitled Philippe Jaroussky records Handel's 'Ombra cara' (Radamisto):


----------



## Dorsetmike

William Boyce, different rendition of trumpet voluntary in D


----------



## Dorsetmike

Wiliam Croft Suite 14 in G minor


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dorsetmike

Who was the composer of these six highly enjoyable concertos? They were attributed first to Ricciotti, then more recently to Pergolesi. Musicologists have long pondered the unknown identity of the composer, particularly since Ricciotti though well known as an Italian publisher/violinist, had not himself composed any music. It was the Dutch musicologist Alfred Dunning who solved the mystery in 1980 when he was exploring the library in the Wassenaer family castle at Twickel in the Netherlands.

Here he discovered the scores for six concertos, with a foreword by the composer which answered the two questions which had long puzzled musicologists: who had composed these concertos, and why had the composer not identified himself. Indeed the foreword revealed that the composer had deliberately concealed his identity. Dunning's researches are documented in his publication Count Unico Wilhelm van Wassenaer. A master unmasked, or the Pergolesi-Ricciotti puzzle solved


----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat

I already had most of those Wassenaer concerti on disc, but the one you linked is a much better version. Thanks!


----------



## Dorsetmike

Some Horn concerti from Barry Tucknell


----------



## Dorsetmike

Today's offering


----------



## Dorsetmike

Robert de Visé, Prélude et Allemande


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dorsetmike

Couperin Premier concert Royale


----------



## Dorsetmike

Froberger toccatta


----------



## Mandryka

Dorsetmike said:


> Froberger toccatta


Nice music, it works very well on a suitable organ, maybe better.


----------



## Dorsetmike

The score of 12 fof his toccattas are available free download PDFs from IMSLP

https://imslp.org/wiki/Toccatas_(Froberger%2C_Johann_Jacob)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Dorsetmike

Couperin Les Baricades Mistérieuse on Theorbo.






Or on Harpsichord?


----------



## Xisten267

Couperin - Lauda Sion Salvatorem. I love this:


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat




----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat




----------



## Dorsetmike

4 Scarlatti sonatas, Elaine Comparone


----------



## Dorsetmike

A. Vivaldi, duo Sonata, Recorder, Bassoon and Harpsichord, the Bassoon certainly gets a workout in second movement


----------



## Dorsetmike

And another recorder, this time a concerto with Traverso and Bremer Barockorchester


----------



## Xisten267

Vivaldi, Lauda Jerusalem:


----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat

Dorsetmike said:


> And another recorder, this time a concerto with Traverso and Bremer Barockorchester


You already posted this one on page 2.

I'm going to have to reconsider my intense dislike of pieces with recorders and flutes in them. That first piece was nice.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Ooops sorry, just hope it catches a few that missed it first time round!


----------



## Dorsetmike

Our 'enery, Purcell that is, Sonatas.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat

I love Albinoni's Op. 9, but I've got the Heinz Holliger/I Musici version etched in my mind:






The second movement of #3 is one of my all-time favourite pieces.

(...yes, I am aware that I am erroneously using "piece" to mean one movement instead of the whole 3 movements. That's just my style. Sue me. )


----------



## ldiat

goatygoatygoatgoat said:


> I love Albinoni's Op. 9, but I've got the Heinz Holliger/I Musici version etched in my mind:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second movement of #3 is one of my all-time favourite pieces.
> 
> (...yes, I am aware that I am erroneously using "piece" to mean one movement instead of the whole 3 movements. That's just my style. Sue me. )


ok i am now suing you for the amount of "1 dollar 3.98" you will be getting the letter from my layers "dowe-cheatum and howe". thank you


----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat

I wasn't expecting that. OK then, you win. I'll be happy to write you out a cheque for 1 Zimbabwean dollar (your lawsuit didn't specify currency) which comes to around 1/3 of a Canadian cent. I'll have to round down. The cheque is for 0 cents... and no cents.


----------



## ldiat

goatygoatygoatgoat said:


> I wasn't expecting that. OK then, you win. I'll be happy to write you out a cheque for 1 Zimbabwean dollar (your lawsuit didn't specify currency) which comes to around 1/3 of a Canadian cent. I'll have to round down. The cheque is for 0 cents... and no cents.


i guess i will just be sense less


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat

The volume on this is a bit low, so turn up to listen:


----------



## ldiat




----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat




----------



## Dorsetmike

Pergolesi Stabat Mater, this is the full 40 minute version.


----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat

(I was hoping to post #8, 2nd movement, but found this instead.)


----------



## Dorsetmike

Padre Antonio Soler 6 Concerti, just over an hour.


----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat

I can't remember if I posted this before. It's a pity that Locatelli "moved with the times" and away from Baroque. (same with Sammartini and Dall'Abaco)


----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat




----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat




----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat




----------



## Dorsetmike

Time for another J Stanley opus 2 concerto, probably my favourite one.


----------



## Dorsetmike

And one from opus 10


----------



## Xisten267

_Lully - Te Deum_. This is currently my favorite piece of music before the late baroque. And I love Le Concert Spirituel and Niquet for french baroque.


----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat

Dorsetmike said:


> Time for another J Stanley opus 2 concerto, probably my favourite one.


It's odd listening to that with organ. I have the string version from Collegeum Musicum 90.

Here's another video with absurdly low volume, so turn it up to listen:






I've got all the Avison Ensemble discs. There were videos on YouTube I could have posted, but they've since been removed.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Found these, on Youtube in UK, maybe just blocked where you are; these are opus 6, the one you posted was from Opus 2






There are other Avison works by various ensembles, I quite like this one, (opus not specified)


----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat

No, it's not blocked. I saw that one. I was looking for Op. 1, 4 and 9. I had them linked, but they're gone now. I also linked the Stanley Op. 2 piece I liked, but that one has been removed too. My favourite Valentini piece (#2, 1st movement) is gone too. Here's my second favourite Valentini piece:


----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat




----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat

Dorsetmike said:


> There are other Avison works by various ensembles, I quite like this one, (opus not specified)


Yes, that's the "After Scarlatti" #5. It's pretty good.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Albicastro AKA Weissenburg 12 concerti Opus 7


----------



## Dorsetmike

And some Boyce trio sonatas.


----------



## Dorsetmike

A lot of Purcell;


----------



## Dorsetmike

William Croft, Suite 18.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dorsetmike

L'Arpeggiata in Iberian mode, I suspect the Fandango goes back a long while.


----------



## Mandryka

Dorsetmike said:


> William Croft, Suite 18.


Croft is not my cup of tea, and this illustrates why. I get bugged by the fact that you can hear the bar lines, he hammers home the beats.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Monteverdi Salve Regina






Beatus vir


----------



## Dorsetmike

Various composers, Schmelzer, Charpentrier, Strozzi, Finger, Lully, Purcell, Monteverdi and others.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Purcell Funeral sentences, Clare College


----------



## Dorsetmike

J.C.F. Fischer Harpsichord works played by William Christie


----------



## Dorsetmike

Bach cantata BWV 191


----------



## Dorsetmike

A Vivaldi Sonata for Bassoon and harp


----------



## Dorsetmike

This is different, Irish Baroque, a mix from Jigs to Laments






Wiki entry for Turlough O'Carolan.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turlough_O%27Carolan


----------



## Rogerx

Royal Coronation Overture Baroque Organ


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dorsetmike

A selection of Zelenkas concderti and a beautiful sonata


----------



## Dorsetmike

Followed by a Mass by Zelenka.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dorsetmike

Giovanni Maria Trabaci (c1575-1647): Gagliarda Seconda detta La Scabrosetta


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Joan Sutherland in the superb 1959 "Tornami a vagheggiar" (Händel, Alcina)


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Joan Sutherland in the superb 1959 "Tornami a vagheggiar" (Händel, Alcina)


and a double like!!!


----------



## Dorsetmike

Another work by Trabaci, Lute and Viol.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Cernohorsky Fugue


----------



## Dorsetmike

Cernohorsky Memento Abraham


----------



## Dorsetmike

G B Platti Oboe concerto


----------



## Dorsetmike

J D Heinichen Concerto for oboe, bassoon and cello


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dorsetmike

Geminiani concerti grossi


----------



## Dorsetmike

Tommaso Traetta Stabat Mater, not heard this one before


----------



## Dorsetmike

Georg Christoph Wagenseil (1715~1777) Harp Concerto in G major


----------



## Dorsetmike

Harpsichord Music of the Catalan Baroque;


----------



## Dorsetmike

Baroque dance


----------



## Dorsetmike

Trumpet and organ, English composers;


----------



## Dorsetmike

Monteverdi Lamento della Ninfa


----------



## Dorsetmike

Vivaldi, Concerti della natura


----------



## Dorsetmike

Jordi Savall LUCES Y SOMBRAS DEL SIGLO DE ORO (translation anyone?)






A few works from Renaissance along with the Baroque, think it must have been a hot day, a few short breaks and one or two fanning themselves.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Cernohorsky Quare Domine irasceris


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dorsetmike

Cavalli L'Amore innamorato "Piante Ombrose"


----------



## Dorsetmike

Marc-Antoine Charpentier. Te Deum


----------



## Dorsetmike

Bach on the Silberman organ at Fraureuth,


----------



## Dorsetmike

Couperin preludes


----------



## Dorsetmike

Some English Madrigals


----------



## Rogerx

Antonio Vivaldi "Nisi Dominus " Teresa Berganza


----------



## Dorsetmike

Zelenka Requiem


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Prinsengracht Amsterdam, August 22, 2009. Danielle de Niese sings "Let the bright Seraphim" from "Samson" by G.F. Handel


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Prinsengracht Amsterdam, August 22, 2009. Danielle de Niese sings "Let the bright Seraphim" from "Samson" by G.F. Handel


oh yes, this is a triple like!!!


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Prinsengracht Amsterdam, August 22, 2009. Danielle de Niese sings "Let the bright Seraphim" from "Samson" by G.F. Handel


and he kissed Her.... and i am "jelly"


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dorsetmike

Georg Bohm Cantata


----------



## Dorsetmike

Scarlatti K28


----------



## Dorsetmike

Scarlatti Sonata K28


----------



## Rogerx

Carl Heinrich Graun (1703-1759) TE DEUM


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## Dorsetmike

Jordi Savall, Folias.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Wilism Boyce Sonata 12


----------



## Dorsetmike

Nicola Fago [1677-1745] "Dum infans iam dormit"


----------



## Dorsetmike

Vivaldi Harp concerto


----------



## LezLee

I posted this on Currently Listening earlier but I think it fits on here nicely.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dorsetmike

Ombra mai fu


----------



## Dorsetmike

Andrea Falconieri, Baroque dances


----------



## Dorsetmike

William Walond (1719 - 1768): Voluntary I in E minor Op. 1 (1752)


----------



## Dorsetmike

Charles Burney Fugue


----------



## Dorsetmike

Lutes and Theorbo


----------



## Dorsetmike

Handel trumpet concerto


----------



## Dorsetmike

More King's Consort, Purcell, Duke of Gloucester's trumpet suite


----------



## Dorsetmike

Teleman oboe concerto F min


----------



## Dorsetmike

Gabrieli brass


----------



## Dorsetmike

Monteverdi Selva morale e spirituale: Laudate pueri, The Sixteen


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Ingélou

ldiat said:


>


:tiphat: Wow - this video could have been made for me!
Gratefully yours,
Madame la Marquise.


----------



## Stavrogin

I was just wondering why almost all the renditions of Scarlatti sonatas on YouTube seem to be by Russian pianists...?


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dorsetmike

Gabrielli brass


----------



## Dorsetmike

Torelli concerto


----------



## Dorsetmike

Falconieri Folias


----------



## Dorsetmike

Complete Purcell chamber music, sonatas, pavannes, fantasias etc, playlist bookmarm the list so you can select tracks as and when you like, 1 a day, 5 a day or play the lot,

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLcFg6Kbzz6bq8BNEsCIpxCYhNksCUKVy3


----------



## Dorsetmike

Jean Baptisie Lully


----------



## Dorsetmike

Baroque from Finland, variuos composers


----------



## Ingélou

A lovely snatch of Quantz.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Discovered this while searching youtube on my smartTV. I've had some nice moments with our cats and classical music on the TV


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Joshua (COMPLETE)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni Simone Mayr (14 June 1763 -- 2 December 1845) was a German composer.

Work: Stabat Mater No.3 in C-minor


----------



## Xisten267

Discovered this piece recently, due to a Bulldog game about baroque operas that's running here at TC. I really liked this semi-opera, that is currently my favorite Purcell work.

Work: Opera "King Arthur", Z. 628.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Pachelbel's canon, I like this rendition#


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dorsetmike

Alessandro Piccinini, Chacconne


----------



## Dorsetmike

Telemann: Flute Sonata in G Major


----------



## Dorsetmike

Scottish Baroque


----------



## Rogerx

Baroque Music from The Netherlands


----------



## Dorsetmike

Purcell, Sound the trumpet


----------



## JosefinaHW

ldiat said:


>


This is stunning. Many Thanks, I!


----------



## Jacck

*Delalande - Complete Symphonies pour les Soupers du Roy*




Delalande's Symphonies pour les Soupers du Roy form one of the most famous works in the French musical patrimony. To music lovers it is probably the best-known work of French baroque instrumental music. In 1689 Delalande was appointed ''surintendant de la musique de la chambre du roi'', and it was probably in 1690 that he embarked on the composition of a first suite of instrumental airs to embellish the suppers of Louis XIV, The composition of the first suite ten suites was to extend over the next ten years. It was only in 1713 that Delalande was to add an eleventh and then a twelfth. During the last two years of his life Louis XIV could choose from among these twelve suites the music to accompany his suppers. The King's Supper was taken at ten o'clock in the evening either in the King's Antechamber of the Antechamber of the ''Grand Couvert'' (ceremonial table-setting). The king supped in public. The menu consisted of four courses : the soups, the entrées, the roasts and the sweets. beside the initial fanfare (Concert de Trompettes), for the entrance of the King, which coincided with the arrival of the first course, we believe that Delalande's music was played between the end of one course and the arrival of the next, intervening three times, which would explain the tripartite organization of the suites. The supper need at about eleven o'clock and its conclusion was probably punctuated by another fanfare. A large number of 17th and 18th century composers have left us ''table-music'', a fine example being Telemann's Tafelmusik (1733). But the most monumental example remains Delalande's Symphonies pour les Soupers du Roy. At the end of the 17th century the word symphonie had nothing like the meaning it has today. Symphonie or simphonie was a general term for any instrumental composition (overture, prelude, dance, ritornello before the entry a voice, etc.), but also designated the instrumental ensemble that played it, in opposition to the term choeur (chorus), which designated, as it still does, the vocal composition and the ensemble singing it. Delalande's twelve suites of Symphonies consists of three types of music : purely instrumental music, music of a dance-like character, and instrumental ada stations of vocal music. In the first type we find overtures, preludes, airs not related to dances, and above all, the caprices in the 5th, 7th and 12th suites, among them the famous ''Fantaisie que le Roy demandoit souvent'' (Fantasy that the King often requested) that prefigures what was to become the classical symphony. In the second type we have all the dances, that is, the sarabandes, passacailles, chaconnes, minuets, passepieds, loures, gigues, canaries, gavottes, bourrées, rigaudons and so on, that were characteristic of the French suite. Finally, in the third type there are the airs sung during the ballets, orchestrated by the composer in such a way as to replace the voice (or voices) originally intended. Nonetheless, we have not been able to resist performing some of them in the sung version. Hugo REYNE


----------



## Dorsetmike

Pachelbel Chaconne in D minor, Dutch Hinsz Organ of 1738






More works on this organ

http://www.baroquemusic.org/03Web.html


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dorsetmike

Maurice Greene


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi Double Concertos, I Musici


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dorsetmike

Purcell trumpet sonata in D


----------



## Dorsetmike

A bit longer work, Monteverdi Vespers, my favourite version - even bought the DVD, bit long at 1h.30m so ideal for a relaxing evening (also posted in Religious music topic)


----------



## Dorsetmike

G.A. Brescianello (1690-1758) Concerti, Sinfonie, & Overture (1H.05M)


----------



## Dorsetmike

Mix of Baroque and renaissance periods

Antonio de Cabezón ca. 1510-1566: Susana (arr. M.M. Ayerza) 
Anthony Holborne ca. 1545-1602: Pavan: The Image of Melancholy 
Thomas Tallis 1505-1585: O sacrum convivium (arr. Seldom Sene) 
Johann Sebastian Bach 1685-1750: Fantasia in a BWV 904 (arr. J.R. Burgess / Seldom Sene)
Cristóbal de Morales ca. 1450-1521: Circumdederunt me gemitus mortis (arr. M.M. Ayerza) 
Samuel Scheidt 1587-1654: Canzon super 'O Nachbar Roland'


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Harmonie

Dorsetmike said:


> Mix of Baroque and renaissance periods
> 
> Antonio de Cabezón ca. 1510-1566: Susana (arr. M.M. Ayerza)
> Anthony Holborne ca. 1545-1602: Pavan: The Image of Melancholy
> Thomas Tallis 1505-1585: O sacrum convivium (arr. Seldom Sene)
> Johann Sebastian Bach 1685-1750: Fantasia in a BWV 904 (arr. J.R. Burgess / Seldom Sene)
> Cristóbal de Morales ca. 1450-1521: Circumdederunt me gemitus mortis (arr. M.M. Ayerza)
> Samuel Scheidt 1587-1654: Canzon super 'O Nachbar Roland'


I love Seldom Sene! Their arrangement of O sacrum convivium by Tallis is just so gorgeous. I listen to it all of the time. Although it appears the notes of the order of the pieces in that video is out of order. One I noticed was that the Bach came before O sacrum convivium. In fact, O sacrum convivium was last. Hm.

I'm not familiar with the rest of the pieces yet.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

One of my favorites:


----------



## Dorsetmike

Sonatas by Handel, Sammartini & Stanley: Xavier Coll theorbo, Monserrat Gascon traverso


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dorsetmike

Bach on Silberman organ vol 8


----------



## Dorsetmike

GIOVANNI LEGRENZI [1626-1690]


----------



## Dorsetmike

Pachelbel Ciacona in D minor






played by Gosse Hulzinga on the historic Hinsz organ (1738) in the Broederkerk, Kampen, Netherlands

This and other works on the same organ can be found at -

http://www.baroquemusic.org/03Web.html


----------



## Dorsetmike

Catalan baroque harpsichord, various composers


----------



## Dorsetmike

Sorry I'm a week late with this!


----------



## Dorsetmike

Lully, 'Suite Alceste' & Marais: 'Suite Alcione' Jordi Savall & Le Concert des Nations


----------



## Dorsetmike

Rameau, Gavotte and Variations - Pinnock on the Goermans-Taskin held at the Russell collection in Edinburgh.






Edit Ooops just checked back and see I posted this previously, sorry. (it's well worth another airing!)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Telemann - Arias from Brockes Passion


----------



## Dorsetmike

Corelli trombone sonata. (with organ continuo)


----------



## Rogerx

Baroque Music of Bologna


----------



## edwin0258

*Marin Marais - La Rêveuse / Bass Viol Pieces*

Marin Marais - La Rêveuse / Bass Viol Pieces


----------



## steph01

I started watching this and thought, no, too fast, and the acoustic is cavernous.

However by the end I was totally caught up in it, wonderful.


----------



## JLi




----------



## Dorsetmike

Antonio Soler, Harpsichord sonatas, Gilbert Roland


----------



## Dorsetmike

Purcell Pavan & Chaconne in G minor


----------



## Dorsetmike

Monteverdi, Confitebor; The sixteen


----------



## Dorsetmike

Chaconne en sol majeur - Robert de Visée


----------



## Dorsetmike

Canarios, Johann Hieronimus Kapsberger.


----------



## Dorsetmike

J.S. Bach: Prelude in C Minor "pour le luth" BWV 999;


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dorsetmike

A. VIVALDI: «Filiae maestae Jerusalem» RV 638; Phillip Jaroussky


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dorsetmike

Telemann, Flute sonata


----------



## Dorsetmike

Sonata for 3 Flutes in G major - Boismortier


----------



## Dorsetmike

Johan Helmich Roman - Sonata for flute and continuo


----------



## Dorsetmike

L'Arpeggiatta Cavalli, l'Amore innamorato

[video] 



[/video]


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi's Most Beautiful Aria Sovente il sole


----------



## Dorsetmike

Empire brass quintet


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Johann Joachim Quantz. Flute Concerto in G Major


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Tartini - Concerto for Violin in D minor


----------



## Dorsetmike

Buxtehude Chaconne , I've not heard this in an orchestral version before, can't make up my mind as yet, I think I still prefer the pedal harpsichord






This pedal harpsichord version played by Lionel Rogg, I've tried to link to the start of the work but closest I can get includes the closing bars of the previous work.


----------



## Tero




----------



## Rogerx

Johann Adolf Hasse - Sinfonia in g-minor


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Avi Avital plays Vivaldi Mandolin Concerto in C Major |


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Saverio Mercadante - Flute Concerto in E minor


----------



## Dorsetmike

Frantisek Xaver Brixi Complete Organ Concertos.


----------



## Rogerx

Francesco Saverio Geminiani. Sonata for Oboe and Continuo in E minor


----------



## Rogerx

Agostino Steffani - Stabat Mater


----------



## ldiat




----------



## classical yorkist

ldiat said:


>


Saved this for later listening. I adore Telemann.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Jesu, Joy Of Man's Desiring by Bach (With Lyrics)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi Four Seasons: "Winter" (L'Inverno), complete; Cynthia Freivogel, Voices of Music 4K RV 297


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

G.F. Telemann: "Wassermusik" Ouverture in C major TWV 55:C3


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Joachim Quantz. Flute Concerto in G Major


----------



## Norse

I got this one stuck in my head recently. Purcell at his most folksy (or is it an actual Scottish tune?) and the performance helps that a bit, too. I love those slightly surprising, almost "blue" notes in the second part.


----------



## Dorsetmike

John Stanley sonata in G minor


----------



## Dorsetmike

John Stanley Sonata in B minor


----------



## Dorsetmike

John Stanley Flute sonata in G major


----------



## Rogerx

BANCHIERI= concertos


----------



## Rogerx

Adriano Banchieri: 3 Canzoni alla francese a 4 voci per suonare


----------



## Rogerx

Boismortier - 6 Concertos for 5 Flutes Op. 15, Le Concert Spirituel


----------



## Rogerx

Joseph Bodin de Boismortier- Sonate pour deux basses en ré mineur op. 40 nº 1


----------



## Dorsetmike

Montserrat Gascon, Traverso, Xavier Coll Theorbo, Sonatas by Handel, Sammartini and Stanley, (23 tracks


----------



## Rogerx

Tartini.


----------



## Rogerx

Tartini - Concerto for Violin in D minor


----------



## Rogerx

Rare Guitar Video: John Williams plays Suite in F by Sylvius Leopold Weiss


----------



## Rogerx

Julian Bream plays Silvius Leopold Weiss' Passacailla


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Rogerx

Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli plays Scarlatti (1962)


----------



## Rogerx

Mariya Nesterovska: Locatelli - Capriccio No 1 for Violin Solo


----------



## Rogerx

Locatelli: Sonata in G Minor, Op. 2, No. 6 - 2. Allegro


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann Viola Concerto in G major, Rose Armbrust Griffin


----------



## starthrower

Best ensemble recording of 1080 I've heard.


----------



## Rogerx

Pergolesi Flute Concerto G major


----------



## Rogerx

Pergolesi ~ Violin Concerto (Pina Carmirelli & I Musici)


----------



## Rogerx

Pahud／Telemann：Flute Concerto in G major


----------



## Mandryka

Domenico Rainer's music has only recently been unearthed, Lex Eisenhardt was instrumental in that rediscovery and he's recorded the music, the CD released a few months ago, I think it's utterly charming


----------



## premont

starthrower said:


> Best ensemble recording of 1080 I've heard.


I own thirty-two ensemble recordings of the Art of Fugue, but not this. Now you urge me to acquire it.


----------



## flamencosketches

I've just discovered the great music of Arcangelo Corelli through a recent CD purchase, Nicholas McGegan/Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra on Harmonia Mundi. Wow, this man was born 32 years before Johann Sebastian Bach, 25 years before Antonio Vivaldi? His music was so ahead of his time. Been on a little bit of a Baroque-and-Classical kick lately.


----------



## starthrower

premont said:


> I own thirty-two ensemble recordings of the Art of Fugue, but not this. Now you urge me to acquire it.


33 is the magic number!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Antonio Caldara Sinfonie a Quatro


----------



## Rogerx

Caldara - Concerto da camera a violoncello - Ulrike Becker - cello


----------



## Rogerx

Maria Cristina Kiehr, Caldara: In lagrime stemprato, from Maddalena


----------



## Rogerx

A. Caldara - Quell'Usignuolo


----------



## Rogerx

Pavel Vranický (Wranitzky) Grand Symphony for the Peace with French Republic Op.31, Matthias Bamert


----------



## Rogerx

Anton Wranitzky - Trio in C major


----------



## Rogerx

Pavel Vranicky (Wranitzky): Cello Concerto in C Major, Op. 27, Enrico Bronzi (cello)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## hammeredklavier

Rogerx said:


> Pavel Vranický (Wranitzky) Grand Symphony for the Peace with French Republic Op.31, Matthias Bamert


I remember listening to this some time ago, I found the (somewhat "programmatic") movement structure interesting:

1. The Revolition
2. English March
3. March of the Austrians and Prussians
4. The Fate and the Death of Louis XVI
5. Funeral March
6. English March
7. March of the Allies
8. The Tumult of a Battle
9. The Prospects of Peace
10. Rejoicing at the Achievement of Peace

I don't think it counts as a baroque piece though, since Wranitzky lived from 1756 to 1808.

Some interesting facts:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Wranitzky
"From 1790, he conducted both royal theater orchestras. He was highly respected by Mozart, Haydn and Beethoven; the latter two preferred him as conductor of their new works (e.g., Beethoven's First Symphony in 1800). Wranitzky was a prolific composer. His output comprises ten operas, 44 symphonies, at least 56 string quartets (some sources give a number as high as 73) and a large amount of other orchestral and chamber music. His opera, Oberon - The Fairy King from 1789 was a favorite in this genre and inspired Emanuel Schikaneder to write the libretto of The Magic Flute for Mozart in 1791; in the mid-1790s, Goethe sought to collaborate with Wranitzky on a sequel to the Mozart opera. Today, Wranitzky is identified as being one of three possible composers said to have composed the Austrian national anthem (the actual composer is not definitively known)."


----------



## Rogerx

Francesco Geminiani - La Follia


----------



## Rogerx

Francesco Geminiani: Sleepy Body - Scottish Aria for flute & b.c


----------



## Rogerx

Geminiani - Sonata III for Violoncello and Basso Continuo in C Major - Andante & Allegr


----------



## Rogerx

IVALDI: Concerto for 2 Violins and Cello in D minor Op. 3/11 RV 565, Akademie für Alte Musik


----------



## Rogerx

Zumaya : Celebren, publiquen


----------



## Rogerx

M. de Zumaya - Resuenen los Clarines


----------



## pickybear

MARAIS: Le badinage, Livre IV - L'Achéron & François Joubert-Caillet





MARAIS: Jordi Savall - La reveuse (Savall is my favorite interpreter of Marais)


----------



## Rogerx

Pachelbel's Canon in D (Very full orchestra)


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Pachelbel - Easter Cantata - Halleluja! Lobet den Herrn


----------



## Rogerx

Zelenka: Simphonia à 8 Concertanti in A minor [Il Fondamento-P.Dombrecht]


----------



## Rogerx

Collegium Singers & Baroque Orchestra-Zelenka: Miserere in C minor


----------



## Rogerx

HEINICHEN: Violin Concerto in A minor [Seibel deest]


----------



## Rogerx

Johann David Heinichen. Concerto grosso in C major. Seibel 211


----------



## Rogerx

Galuppi - Dixit Dominus in G minor | Ghislieri Choir & Consort


----------



## Rogerx

Galuppi - Kyrie in G minor (1746) | Ghislieri Choir & Consort


----------



## Rogerx

Nicola Fiorenza - Concerto for Violincello & BC in A Minor


----------



## Rogerx

Nicola Fiorenza-Concerto di flauto in Fa minore


----------



## Rogerx

Ferdinando Lizio, Concerto in Do maggiore per fagotto, archi e continuo Paolo Carlini bassoon


----------



## Rogerx

Francesco Ricupero, Mercoledì Santo da Sera - Patrizia Iervolino Finocchietti, Fabio Nesbeda


----------



## Dorsetmike

Joseph Payne, 2 Fantasies, from Early English Organ Music


----------



## Dorsetmike

Torelli Trumpet concerto


----------



## Rogerx

Sarri: Concerto for recorder and strings in a minor - 3. Larghetto


----------



## Rogerx

Andate o miei sospiri: Aria: Se vedrete il cor di lei


----------



## Rogerx

Scarlatti: Mandolin Sonatas


----------



## Rogerx

Dmitry Shishkin - D. Scarlatti "Sonata in F minor" K. 466 (


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Boxberg - Cantata 'Bestelle dein Haus'


----------



## Rogerx

Baroque mementos ~ Giovanni Bononcini ~ La nemica d'Amore fatta amante (1693) ~ "Pur ti riveggio"


----------



## Rogerx

Simone Kermes: Ombra mai fu / Giovanni Bononcini


----------



## Rogerx

Pierre Bardon plays Veni Creator by Nicolas de Grigny


----------



## Rogerx

Nicola Porpora - Salve Regina in fa maggiore


----------



## Rogerx

LOCATELLI Violin Concerto in D major The Harmonic Labyrinth


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann: Concerto in D major for Violin, Cello, Trumpet and Strings, TWV 535


----------



## Rogerx

Bach：Orchestral Suite No.2 （Flute：Emmanuel Pahud）


----------



## Rogerx

Tartini - Concerto for Violin in D minor


----------



## Dorsetmike

Some Dutch baroque


----------



## Rogerx

Le Roi a fait battre Tambour (1750 c.) / Le Poème Harmonique


----------



## Rogerx

Mort et convoi de l'invincible Malbrough (1709) / Le Poème Harmonique


----------



## Rogerx

Folia - Baroque Violin, Viola da Gamba & Harpsichord


----------



## Rogerx

Giacomelli - Merope: "Sposa, son disprezzata"


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dorsetmike

Lute quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Handel - Sarabande


----------



## Rogerx

George Frideric Handel - The Arrival of the Queen of Sheba


----------



## Rogerx

Couperin - "Baricades mistérieuses" - Sylviane Deferne


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> George Frideric Handel - The Arrival of the Queen of Sheba


a triple like!!!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Giuseppe Torelli Christmas Concert


----------



## Rogerx

Corelli "Christmas Concerto", Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Bach - Folia ("Unser trefflicher") - BWV 212 "Mer hahn en neue Oberkeet"


----------



## Rogerx

Francesco Manfredini The Christmas Concerto


----------



## hammeredklavier

Also check out the entire channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCiSvPy3xS0EYNDuQyNRrnhg


----------



## Rogerx

Benedikt Anton Aufschnaiter (1665-1742) Sonata S. Gregorii


----------



## Rogerx

Aufschnaiter: Op. 2 n. 1 / Serenade à 4 in G major from Concors discordia


----------



## Rogerx

Chaconne -- Bertalli


----------



## Rogerx

JOHANN GEORG REUTTER . Pizzicato


----------



## Rogerx

Karl Georg von Reutter. Servizio di Tavola


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

by Gottfried Finger


----------



## Rogerx

The Gipsy Baroque: Selection from the Collection Uhrovska (1730)


----------



## Rogerx

Carl Heinrich Graun : Harpsichord Concerto in C Minor (Complete) - Rare Baroque Music


----------



## Rogerx

Barockmusik zum Advent - Baroque Music for Christmas Time


----------



## Rogerx

Toccata and Fugue in D Minor


----------



## Rogerx

Carl Stamitz - Symphony in D-major "La Chasse" (c. 1772)


----------



## Rogerx

Jan Václav Stamic (Johann Stamitz) Sinfonia in A major "Frühling"


----------



## Rogerx

Stamitz : Quartet for Orchestra in C Major


----------



## Rogerx

Jan Josef Ignác Brentner


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Joseph Ignaz Brentner (1689 - 1742) Sacred aria - Cor meum tibi dedo


----------



## Rogerx

Nicola Fiorenza - Concerto for Violincello & BC in A Minor


----------



## Rogerx

Nicola Fiorenza-Concerto di flauto in Fa minore


----------



## Rogerx

Aniello Santangelo (fl.1737-1771) - Trio No.6, Op.1


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Antonio Maria Montanari (1676-1737) - Violin Concerto 'Dresden'


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Ethereality

Going with some classics today


----------



## Rogerx

Domenico Natale Sarri (1679-1744) Concerto in A minor


----------



## Rogerx

Domenico Natale Sarro - Concerto per flauto in la minore


----------



## Rogerx

Francesco Mancini (1672-1737), Concerto VIII in do min.


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann-Concerto in G minor for alto recorder-Dorothee Oberlinger, Reinhard Goebel


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Christoph Graupner - Concerto for viola d'amore and flute


----------



## Rogerx

Christmas Ouverture by Christoph Graupner


----------



## Rogerx

Thomas Selle - Cantata - Es begab sich aber zu der Zeit


----------



## Rogerx

Thomas Selle: Christ ist erstanden


----------



## Rogerx

Matthias Weckmann: Canzon in d (III). Arturo Barba, 1744 Montesa historic organ


----------



## Rogerx

M.Weckmann Die Lieblichen Blicke


----------



## Rogerx

.Scarlatti - Fandango


----------



## Rogerx

World-premiere recording written for Farinelli by Porpora, "Le limpid' onde"


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Bernhard Bach: Ouverture-Suite No. 3 in E minor


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Bernhard Bach - Ciaccona - Henk Verhoef


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Bernhard Bach (1676 - 1749) Ciaconna in G


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Jakob Froberger Suite in re Marco Mencoboni harpsichord


----------



## Rogerx

J.J. Froberger - Tombeau in C minor, FbWV 632 - Blandine Verlet


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Johann Joseph Fux Compositions for Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Fux: «Te Deum» K.271


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Joseph Fux. Ouverture in G minor. K 355


----------



## Rogerx

Antoine-Esprit Blanchard (1696-1770) - De Profundis (1740)


----------



## Rogerx

Carl Heinrich Graun : Harpsichord Concerto in C Minor (Complete) - Rare Baroque Music


----------



## Rogerx

GRAUN Montezuma (v. 1750) - aria sublime


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Locke: Music for His Majesty's Sackbuts and Cornetts


----------



## Rogerx

Matthew Locke - 2 pieces, from For Several Friends


----------



## Rogerx

Henry Lawes - Go Lovely Rose (live and unedited)


----------



## Rogerx

Baker Varley Duo - Henry Lawes 'Delicate Beauty'


----------



## Rogerx

Hungarian music


----------



## Rogerx

A. Vivaldi (A. Biffi): Andromeda liberata (RV Anh.117) - I Aria 6 [Daliso]: Se una sorta di strali


----------



## Rogerx

John Blow, Behold, O God our defender


----------



## Rogerx

Joseph Bodin de Boismortier- Sonate pour deux basses en ré mineur op. 40 nº 1


----------



## Rogerx

From Heaven Above To Earth I Came, by Friedrich Zachau


----------



## Rogerx

Recorder Quartet in G-minor (by Georg Philipp Telemann)


----------



## Rogerx

Heinrich Schütz, Alleluja!Lobe den Herren, De Nederlandse Bachvereniging, Jos van Veldhoven


----------



## Rogerx

Historia der Geburt Christi -Heinrich Schütz


----------



## Rogerx

Son Sventurato' from ADRIANO IN SIRIA by Ristori


----------



## Rogerx

Ristori: Oboe Concerto In E-Flat Major - 2. Allegro


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Gregor Joseph Werner. Prelude and fugue for string orchestra in C minor


----------



## Rogerx

Fugues a 4 - Allegro


----------



## Rogerx

J. Umstatt: Concerto per cembalo a violioni unisoni e basso in D major / Solamente Naturali B.


----------



## Rogerx

J. Umstatt: Concerto for violin, strings & b.c. in A major / Solamente Naturali Bratislava


----------



## Rogerx

Christoph Strauss: Missa Maria concertata: Credo


----------



## Rogerx

Fux - Capricio et fugue


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Joseph Fux - Suite in C-major, N 83


----------



## Rogerx

Kaiserrequiem: Sanctus - Beneditus - Hosanna


----------



## Rogerx

Handel - Water Music Suite No. 2


----------



## Rogerx

Handel - Sarabande


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Handel - Water Music Suite No. 2


a Quad Like!!!!!


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Handel - Sarabande


another triple like!!!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Wagenseil. Symphony in G minor, WV 418


----------



## Rogerx

Wagenseil. Symphony in G major, WV 413


----------



## Rogerx

Wagenseil - Harp Concerto in G major


----------



## Rogerx

Leopold Mozart - Divertimento in D-major "Die Bauernhochzeit" (c.1755)


----------



## Rogerx

Musical Sleigh Ride by Leopold Mozart - Divertmento in F Major


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Leopold Koželuch: Symphony in G minor, London Mozart Players, Matthias Bamert


----------



## Rogerx

Koželuch: Piano Concerto No.4 in A major, Tomas Dratva


----------



## Rogerx

Kozeluch - Moisè in Egitto - Aria - Colpo di vento alpestro


----------



## Rogerx

Ferdinand Hérold, Symphony No 1 in C major


----------



## Rogerx

Robert Radecke, Symphony in F Major Op 50


----------



## Rogerx

Louis Ferdinand Hérold: Concerto pour Piano No 3 en La majeur


----------



## Ethereality

I need to catch up on all this good Classical music.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

Arcangelo Corelli


----------



## Rogerx

Ferdinand Fischer: Suite Nr. 1 aus »Le Journal du Printemps«


----------



## Rogerx

Ferdinand Fischer - Offertorium de Dedicatione Templi


----------



## Rogerx

Nonnosus Madlseder - Te Deum


----------



## Rogerx

Méhul - Adrien - Battle scene - Dieux! Justes Dieux!


----------



## Rogerx

Mehul - Symphony No 1 In G Minor


----------



## Rogerx

Corelli Christmas Concerto; Op.68 -- Freiburger Barockorchester


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Barockmusik zum Advent - Baroque Music for Christmas Time


----------



## Rogerx

Baroque German Christmas Music


----------



## Rogerx

Purcell-Behold I Bring You Glad Tidings


----------



## Rogerx

Henry Purcell -Trumpet Tune. Arie vardi conducts.


----------



## Rogerx

Nicola Porpora - Carlo il Calvo - Ouverture


----------



## Rogerx

Nicola Porpora - Sinfonia op 2 No 3 in G minor


----------



## Rogerx

Antonio Vivaldi: Cantate "Cessate, omai cessate" - " Ah, ch'infelice sempre"


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

Missa a 5 con violín y oboe-MANUEL DE SUMAYA~Mexican Baroque Music (New Spain, 18th Century)


----------



## Rogerx

Villancico (Siglo XVIII)- ANÓNIMO~Mexican Baroque Music in Puebla Cathedral


----------



## Rogerx

Sol-fa de Pedro (1715)- MANUEL DE SUMAYA~ Mexican Baroque Music/ Barroco Mexicano


----------



## Rogerx

Convidando está la noche - New World Baroque music


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann: Jesus liegt in letzten Zuegen TVWV 1:983, Klaus Mertens, Accademia Daniel, Shalev Ad-El


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx

Francesco Foggia - Laudate Dominum


----------



## Rogerx

Ensemble Vocapella Limburg Beatus ille servus Francesco Foggia Stiftskirche Stuttgart 27.3.15


----------



## Rogerx

Doux objets de mes sens, Charles Dassoucy, 1653 (Faenza)


----------



## Rogerx

Handel - Addio, mio caro bene - Jakub Józef Orliński & Natalia Kawałek


----------



## Rogerx

French Baroque Song: Le Roi a fait battre Tambour (1750 c.) / Le Poème Harmonique


----------



## Rogerx

Baroque Music from The Netherlands


----------



## Rogerx

Carlo Antonio Marino (1670-1717) - Concerto a cinque con due violini obbligati


----------



## Rogerx

C.A. MARINO: Sonata Op.3/10, Ensemble L'Aura Soave


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Johann Jakob Froberger Suite in re Marco Mencoboni harpsichord


----------



## Rogerx

Alina Rotaru | FROBERGER Lamento sopra la dolorosa perdita ...


----------



## Rogerx

Purcell - The Fairy Queen - If love's a sweet passion


----------



## Rogerx

Henry Purcell - The Tempest / Air


----------



## Rogerx

Kiri Te Kanawa - Let The Bright Seraphim - Prince Charles & Lady Diana's Wedding, St Pauls 1981


----------



## Rogerx

Georg Benda: Concerto in G for Keyboard and Strings


----------



## Rogerx

Franz Benda. Concerto for Flute in E minor


----------



## Rogerx

Fr. Benda Sinfonia No.3 in C major


----------



## Rogerx

Václav Jan Kopřiva - Missa pastoralis ex D


----------



## Rogerx

Offertorium ex D Vox clamantis in deserto for Soprano, Chorus, Orchestra and Organ


----------



## Rogerx

Jan Zach (1699-1773) Harp Concerto in C minor, Mariella Nordmann


----------



## Rogerx

Jan Zach (Johann Zach): Oboe Concerto in B flat major, Jirí Krejcí (oboe)


----------



## Rogerx

Avi Avital plays Vivaldi Mandolin Concerto in C Major | The 8th Osaka International Mandolin Fes..


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi concerto for two mandolins G-dur I-II-III


----------



## Rogerx

Julien Martineau and Toulouse Mozart Orchestra play Hummel Mandolin Concerto


----------



## Rogerx

Molique - Duo Concertante for flute & violin


----------



## Rogerx

Wilhelm Bernhard Molique (1802-1869) - Concertino for Oboe and Orchestra in G minor


----------



## Rogerx

VIVALDI: Concerto for 2 Violins and Cello in D minor Op. 3/11 RV 565,


----------



## Rogerx

Bernhard Molique: Piano Trio no 2 in F Major Opus 52


----------



## Rogerx

Patricia Petibon - Sartorio: 'Quando voglio' from Cesare in Egitto - Rosso - Italian Baroque Arias


----------



## Rogerx

Baroque Mandolin: A Division upon A Ground (John Banister, pub.1685)
Poor guy.


----------



## Rogerx

Matthew Locke: Rustick Aire / Sea Shanties & Low Songs / The Tempest


----------



## Rogerx

Locke: Music for His Majesty's Sackbuts and Cornetts


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx

Baroque Diva-Arias for Marie Fel-Carolyn Sampson (soprano)


----------



## Rogerx

Paisiello - Nina (1789) - Cavatina for Nina - "Il mio ben" (Teresa Berganza)


----------



## Rogerx

Anonimus Bohemian composer - Fugue in F


----------



## Rogerx

Haendel - Sarabande


----------



## Rogerx

VIVALDI: Viola d'amore Concerto in A minor RV 397, Accademia Bizantina


----------



## Rogerx

Pergolesi ~ Violin Concerto (Pina Carmirelli & I Musici)


----------



## Rogerx

Pergolesi: Quando Corpus Morietur


----------



## Rogerx

Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli plays Galuppi - Sonata in C major (1962)


----------



## Rogerx

Baldassare Galuppi (1706-1785) - Te Deum


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Christian Heinrich Rinck (1770-1846) - Weihnachts Kantate, Op.73


----------



## Rogerx

Sylvius Leopold Weiss - Suite d-minor


----------



## Rogerx

Alexandre Tharaud plays François Couperin (Audio video)


----------



## Rogerx

Couperin - Les Barricades Mysterieuses - Cziffra


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Concertos Italiens - Alexandre Tharaud (Audio video)


----------



## Rogerx

Jean-Henry D'Anglebert : Folies d'Espagne


----------



## Rogerx

D'Anglebert - Passacaille d'Armide à deux claveçins (transcribed from Lully) / Skip Sempé


----------



## Rogerx

Marin Marais - Les Folies d'Espagne (on Period Instruments)


----------



## Rogerx

Marin Marais: Sonnerie de Ste. Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris from La Gamme


----------



## Rogerx

Marin Marais - La Rêveuse


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Hermann Goetz: Spring Overture


----------



## Rogerx

Piano Concerto No. 1 in E-Flat Major:


----------



## Rogerx

Motette( Hans Georg Nägeli ) Der Mensch lebt und bestehet


----------



## Rogerx

Buxtehude - Jesu, meines Lebens BuxWv62


----------



## Rogerx

Buxtehude - Alles was ihr tut mit Worten oder mit Werken, BuxWV 4 - [Kölner Kammerchor]


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Johann Georg Heinrich Backofen - Duo Concertante for Bassetthorn & Harp in F major


----------



## Rogerx

Heinrich Backofen (1768-1830) - Sinfonia Concertante A-Dur Op 10


----------



## Rogerx

Backofen - Clarinet Concerto in E flat major, Op.16


----------



## Rogerx

Fiocco (1654-1714) - Missa Concertata Quinti Toni (1691)


----------



## Rogerx

Hector Fiocco (1703-1741) - Laudate pueri Dominum


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Willkommen süsser Bräutigam


----------



## Rogerx

Vincent Lubeck - Gott, Wie Dein Name


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Caspar Ferdinand Fischer: Suite Nr. 1 aus »Le Journal du Printemps«


----------



## Rogerx

Caspar Ferdinand Fischer - Offertorium de Dedicatione Templi


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Fischer: Musicalisches Blumen-Bueschlein Suite No.2 in F major


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dorsetmike

Bernardo Pasquini - Harpsichord Sonatas


----------



## Rogerx

Carlo Francesco Pollarolo (c.1653-1723): "Capriccio di Seignore Polaroli" from "Andreas Bach Book"


----------



## Rogerx

Vivica Genaux - Se nel ciel avvien che veda - Leucippe e Teonoe - Pollarolo


----------



## Rogerx

Ariodante: Già mi par


----------



## Rogerx

Solomon, A Serenata: No. 23, Air, "Softly arise, O Southern breeze!" (A Man) - No. 24, Chorus,...


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Philipp Krieger (1649-1725) Partita No.1 in F major


----------



## Rogerx

Jean-Nicolas Geoffroy: Memento Domine David


----------



## Rogerx

L'Arpeggiata records Cavalli: l'Amore innamorato (Piante Ombrose)


----------



## Rogerx

Cavalli: Canzon a 3 (Venice, 1656) for two violins, cello, and continuo


----------



## Rogerx

Michelangelo Rossi: Toccates 1-2-3


----------



## Rogerx

Michalengelo Rossi: Toccata settima


----------



## Rogerx

Giuliano Sommerhalder - Telemann Concerto - Baroque trumpet


----------



## Rogerx

Handel-Trumpet Concerto in D


----------



## Rogerx

Albinoni: Trumpet Concerto in B-flat major


----------



## Rogerx

Albinoni: Concerto for trumpet, 3 oboes, bassoon & b.c. in C major / Symphonia Perusina


----------



## Rogerx

Let the bright Seraphim -- Danielle de Niese


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Let the bright Seraphim -- Danielle de Niese


a Triple Like!!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Delphin Strungk, Toccata ad manuale duplex


----------



## Rogerx

VIVALDI: «Filiae maestae Jerusalem» RV 638


----------



## Rogerx

Jacques Champion de Chambonnières Suite en la mineur Emanuela Pietrocini Harpsichord


----------



## Rogerx

Roberta Mameli "Apri le luci, e mira" (Vivaldi)


----------



## Rogerx

Il Giasone Francesco Cavalli


----------



## Rogerx

Niccolò Jommelli - Sinfonia in G major


----------



## Rogerx

Niccolò Jommelli - Miserere


----------



## Rogerx

Leonhard Lechner: Deutsche Sprüche von Leben und Tod


----------



## Rogerx

William Inglott: The Leaves bee greene


----------



## Rogerx

Ruggero Giovannelli - Veni Sponsa Christi


----------



## Rogerx

Cataldo Amodei (1649 - 1693): Gia col manto dell'ombre


----------



## Rogerx

Cataldo Amodei, Confitebor, Paolucci, Mauthe, Flavio Colusso


----------



## Rogerx

Sonata Prima | Giovanni Battista Bassani


----------



## Rogerx

Missa a la Fuga-GIOVANNI BATTISTA BASSANI


----------



## Rogerx

Bassani - Sonata quarta del Bassani


----------



## Rogerx

Marcin Mielczewski Canzona Prima


----------



## Rogerx

Wrocław Baroque Ensemble | Marcin Mielczewski „Triumphalis Dies"


----------



## Rogerx

Choral Music by Mielczewski


----------



## Rogerx

Carlos Patiño: Maria, Madre Dei


----------



## Rogerx

IN DEVOTIONE - Carlos Patiño (1600 - 1675)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni Paolo Colonna, Messa a 9 voci - Sinfonia & Kyrie


----------



## Rogerx

Mirella Freni - O lucidissima dies - Giovanni Paolo Colonna


----------



## Rogerx

Bertali Ciaccona - Voices of Music; Alana Youssefian, baroque violin.


----------



## Rogerx

antonio bertali - Chiacona


----------



## Rogerx

Schmelzer - Chaconne


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Charles Coypeau Dassoucy : Airs à quatre parties (1653) et textes


----------



## Rogerx

Giacomo Carissimi "Ocho Motetes"


----------



## Rogerx

Giacomo Carissimi (1605-1674) - Vanitas Vanitatum


----------



## Rogerx

Lucifer


----------



## Rogerx

Philipp Friedrich Böddecker: "Veni salvator" - Jowoon Chung


----------



## Rogerx

Frederick the Great - Symphony in D


----------



## Rogerx

Friedrich II - Flute Concerto No. 4 in D major


----------



## Rogerx

Friedrich II - Concerto For Flute, Strings & Continuo No.1 in G major


----------



## Rogerx

G. Ph. Telemann: TWV 40:108 / Gulliver Suite for two violins in D major (Hamburg, 1728)


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann: "Wassermusik" Ouverture in C major TWV 55:C3


----------



## Rogerx

Carl Stamitz - Symphony in D-major "La Chasse" (c. 1772)


----------



## Rogerx

Jan Václav Stamic (Johann Stamitz) Sinfonia in D major Melodia Germanica


----------



## Rogerx

Johannes Matthias Sperger - Concerto for Corno da caccia in E-flat major


----------



## Rogerx

Johannes Matthias Sperger - Double Bass Concerto in D major


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Friedrich Fasch Trumpet Concerto in D major, Maurice André


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Telemann - Concerto for 4 Violins No. 2 in D major


----------



## Rogerx

J.O. UHDE: Triosonata in C minor, NeoBarock


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Kasper Müller (1743-1804) - Magnificat


----------



## Rogerx

Johann C.F. Fischer - Orchestral Suite No. 2 in a minor, Op. 8 "Le Journal du Printemps"


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Serse / Act 1, HWV 40 - "Ombra mai fu"


----------



## Rogerx

Canon Pachelbel - Magnifique Version!


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx

Avi Avital - Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto In C Major (Live)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

KLEIN, Jacob • Sonata No.5 a Violoncello Solo & B.C. Op. 4 (La minore) Kristin von der Goltz


----------



## Rogerx

Largo de Jacob Klein de der Goltz de Passacaille


----------



## Rogerx

J. B. de Boismortier - Lent & Gigue


----------



## Rogerx

Boismortier Celloquartett nr. 2


----------



## Rogerx

Fux - Capricio et fugue


----------



## Rogerx

Fux - Alma redemptoris mater, K.186 (c.1728)


----------



## Rogerx

Pisendel - Violin Concerto in D major (Gottfried von der Goltz / Freiburger Barockorchester)


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Georg Pisendel. Violin Sonata in D major


----------



## Rogerx

Antonio de Salazar - Tarará, que yo soy Antón


----------



## Rogerx

Villancico: Al Salir el Sol - Antonio de Salazar.


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Ferdinand Richter (1687-1737) - Magnificat


----------



## Rogerx

Ferdinand Tobias Richter (1651-1711) Partita V in D major for harpsichord


----------



## Rogerx

Jacopo Puccini (1712-1781) - Messa a quatro voci


----------



## Rogerx

Niccolò Jommelli - Dixit Dominus


----------



## Rogerx

Riccardo Broschi - 1698-1756 "Chi non sente" World Premiere Recording!


----------



## Rogerx

Händel - Alcina - Patricia Petibon - Ah! Mio cor! Schernito sei


----------



## Rogerx

Ludwig August Lebrun - Oboe Concerto No. 3 in C - IV - Oboist - Bart Schneemann


----------



## Rogerx

Concerto no. 4 in B flat: Allegro · Bart Schneemann ·


----------



## Rogerx

Emmanuel Pahud


----------



## Rogerx

E. Zukerman, C.Stamitz Flute Concerto in D Major, Bohdan Warchal


----------



## Rogerx

E.Zukerman, F.Benda Flute Concerto in E minor, Bohdan Warchal


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Christian Bach - Symphony in G-minor, Op.6, No.6


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Christian Bach - Piano Concerto in E-flat major


----------



## Rogerx

Karl von Ordonez (1734-1786) - Symphony in B-Flat Major


----------



## Rogerx

Karl von Ordoñez - Sinfonia in C major, Brown C:2


----------



## Rogerx

\

Georg Christoph Wagenseil. Symphony in G minor, WV 418


----------



## Rogerx

Daniel Gottlieb Steibelt - Harp Concerto


----------



## Rogerx

Krumpholz - Harp Concerto in F major, Op. 9


----------



## Rogerx

. Krumpholtz - Sonata "comme scéne dans le style pathètique"


----------



## Rogerx

Carlos Baguer - Symphony No. 13 in E-flat major


----------



## Rogerx

Carles Baguer (1768-1808) - Concert per a dos ****** i orquestra en Fa major (c.1790)


----------



## Rogerx

Marsh - Symphony No.6 in D-major (1796)


----------



## Rogerx

Marsh - Conversation Symphony for 2 Orchestras in E-flat major (1778)


----------



## Rogerx

Zsolt Fejérvári plays Vanhal's Bass Concerto


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Baptist Vanhal - Symphony in D-major, Bryan D4


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Vierdanck (1605-1646) Canzona, Passamezzo, Capriccio


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Vierdanck - Sonata 31 "Als Ich Einmal Lust Bekam"


----------



## Rogerx

Jean de Cambefort - languissante clarté cachez-vous dessous l'onde" - Ensemble Correspondances


----------



## Rogerx

*Jean de Cambefort • Ballet de La Nuit • Ouverture


----------



## Rogerx

Ignaz Jakob Holzbauer. Concerto for oboe & orchestra in D minor


----------



## Rogerx

Ignaz Holzbauer - Il figlio delle Selve - Aria - Son qual nocchiero


----------



## Rogerx

L. Marchand - Chaconne en ré mineur


----------



## Rogerx

Gottfried August Homilius - Oboe Sonata, HoWV 11.1


----------



## Rogerx

Gottfried August Homilius: Choral Nr. 3 La mineur


----------



## Rogerx

Carl Stamitz - Viola Concerto in D Major, Op.1


----------



## Rogerx

Stamic (Johann Stamitz) Sinfonia in A major "Frühling"


----------



## Rogerx

Sperger - Sinfonia in F-major (late 1790's)


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Matthias Sperger: Duetto per il Alto Viola e Contrabasso (comp. 1796)


----------



## Rogerx

Clavecin : Médée, Jacques Duphly.


----------



## Rogerx

Jacques Duphly La de Redemond & La du buq, Lars Ulrik Mortensen


----------



## Rogerx

Jan Zach - Te Deum


----------



## Rogerx

(Johann Zach): Oboe Concerto in B flat major, Jirí Krejcí (oboe)


----------



## Rogerx

Foerster - Oboe Concerto in C minor


----------



## Rogerx

Noëls Baroques à Versailles - Joseph est bien marié | Label Château de Versailles Spectacles


----------



## Rogerx

Julie Pinel: Scene Pastorale


----------



## Rogerx

Le Printems Cantatille - Julie Pinel


----------



## Rogerx

Sarabanda" from "Sonate d'intavolatura di leuto" by Giovanni Zamboni


----------



## Rogerx

Sonata VI - Giovanni Zamboni - Miguel de Olaso


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Dussek - Piano Sonata in F-sharp minor ("Elégie Harmonique"), Op. 61


----------



## Rogerx

František Václav Míča (1694-1744) Symphony in D major Op.25


----------



## Rogerx

Jan Zach (1713-1773) & Karl Anton von Gerstner (1713-1797) - Sinfonie D-Dur


----------



## Rogerx

Jan Zach (1699-1773) Harp Concerto in C minor, Mariella Nordmann


----------



## Rogerx

Francesco Petrini - Symphony No. 3 for Harp & Orchestra, Op. 36


----------



## Rogerx

John Blow Symphony Anthems - I was glad (N


----------



## Rogerx

John Blow: Venus and Adonis


----------



## Rogerx

William Boyce - Coronation Anthem - The King Shall rejoice


----------



## Rogerx

Sinfonia #1 (William Boyce)


----------



## Rogerx

William Boyce: Voluntary No.1 for Trumpet, Organ, Harpsichord and Timpani


----------



## stevepappas452

Amazing! Videos


----------



## Dorsetmike

Cernohorsky Quare Domine


----------



## Rogerx

stevepappas452 said:


> Amazing! Videos


Come and join us then, if you dare that is. :lol:


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Jones - Mitzi Meyerson - Fifth Set In B Minor - Allemanda


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Jones - First Set In D Minor - Toccata - Mitzi Meyerson


----------



## Rogerx

O Clap Your Hands Together - Gibbons


----------



## Rogerx

Orlando Gibbons - Fantasia MB9


----------



## Rogerx

stevepappas452 said:


> Amazing! Videos


Are you coming back or just 1 post to annoy?


----------



## Rogerx

Robert Woodcock: Concerto in E flat for Oboe and Strings


----------



## Rogerx

R. WOODCOCK: Concerto No. 1 for Sixth Flute in E major, Ensemble Odyssee


----------



## Rogerx

WOODCOCK: Concerto No. 10 for Oboe in E minor, Ensemble Odysse


----------



## Rogerx

John Weldon (1676-1736) Take, O take those Lips away


----------



## Rogerx

Weldon: Reason, what art thou?


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Belgische Componisten, Carolus Hacquart (Brugge ca 1640) Sonata Settima.


----------



## Rogerx

Carolus Hacquart-Suite 10 in A minor, op. 3-Balestracci.


----------



## Rogerx

[




John Garth (1722-1810) - Cello Concerto No.6 (1760)


----------



## Rogerx

Abraham van den Kerckhoven (c.1618-1702) - Missa Duplex


----------



## Rogerx

Christopher Gibbons "Motetes, Himnos, fantasías"


----------



## Rogerx

Gibbons: Fantasia-Suite No.2, for treble, bass viol and organ


----------



## Rogerx

Jenkins - Fantasia-Suite in A Minor


----------



## Rogerx

John Jenkins (1592-1678) Pavan for 2 bass viols


----------



## Rogerx

Georg-Friedrich Fuchs (1752-1821) - Sinfonia Concertante


----------



## Rogerx

Joyce DiDonato, Giacomelli, Merope, "Sposa, son disprezzata"


----------



## Rogerx

Mi par sentir la bella (from "Gianguir" by Geminiano Giacomelli)


----------



## Rogerx

Antonio Martin Y Coll - La Folia (Jordi Savall, Hesperion XXI)


----------



## Rogerx

DIFERENCIAS SOBRE LAS FOLÍAS - Antonio Martín y Coll (c.1680 - 1734)


----------



## Rogerx

Antonio Martín y Coll - Chacona


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Fiala (Concerto for Two Horns in E flat Major


----------



## Rogerx

Fiala - Concerto in E-flat major


----------



## Rogerx

Ludwig August Lebrun. Concerto for clarinet and orchestra in B flat major in one movement


----------



## Rogerx

Antonio Vivaldi. Oboe concerto in C major. RV 447


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Friedrich Fasch Trumpet Concerto in D major, Maurice André


----------



## Rogerx

Fasch Concerto in D - Croatian Baroque Ensemble


----------



## Rogerx

Schein ( Padouane (Pavane) - CRUMHORN CONSORT


----------



## Rogerx

Trumpet Voluntary by John Stanley - Jason Covey, trumpet; Sean Jackson, organ


----------



## Rogerx

John Stanley Concerto in G major op.2 no.3 Pinnock - The English Concert


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann. Oboe Concerto in E minor. TWV 51:e1


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann. Concerto for Flute, Viola d'amore, Oboe d'amore in E-Major, TWV 53:E1.


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann - Concerto for flute and oboe


----------



## Rogerx

Musica bremensis 04 - Clamor Heinrich Abel


----------



## Rogerx

Georg Ludwig Böhm - Chaconne in G


----------



## Rogerx

Praeludium, Versi, Cadenza - Karlmann Kolb


----------



## Rogerx

Andreas Hakenberger - Exultate justi in domino


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx

Samuel Wesley - Brillante (Symphony A Major)


----------



## Rogerx

Samuel Wesley (1766-1837): Variations for organ


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Antonio Soler - Magnificat


----------



## Rogerx

Padre Antonio Soler Fandango Scott Ross harpsichord


----------



## Rogerx

Batalla de Torres - José de Torres y Martínez Bravo.


----------



## Rogerx

José de Torres, Cantatas Profanas: Pájaros que al ver el alba, María Luz Álvarez, soprano.


----------



## Rogerx

Luigi Boccherini: Minuetto


----------



## Rogerx

Boccherini - Cello concert Bb-dur, Xavier Phillips


----------



## Rogerx

Nuria Rial - Boccherini, Virgo virginum praeclara (Stabat Mater)


----------



## Rogerx

Agrippina, HWV 6: Sinfonia


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Agrippina, HWV 6: Sinfonia


a triple like!!!


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx

Brandl Quintet in C Minor Major


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Brandl - Te Deum in D-major (1788)


----------



## Rogerx

Geminiani. Sonata for Oboe and Continuo in E minor


----------



## Rogerx

Geminiani, Sonate Für Violine Solo B Dur, kremer


----------



## Rogerx

Bertali - Ciaconna


----------



## Rogerx

.SCHMELZER - Ciaccona in A major


----------



## Rogerx

Johann David Heinichen (1683-1729) Concerti 1/2


----------



## Rogerx

J. D. Heinichen - Seibel 90 - Magnificat in A major


----------



## Rogerx

Jiří Antonín Benda - Concerto for harpsichord and orchestra g minor


----------



## Rogerx

Franz Ignaz Danzi. Concerto for Flute and Orchestra Nr.2 Op.31 in D minor


----------



## Rogerx

Danzi, Sinfonia Concertante for flute & clarinet (Irena Kavčič, Tommaso Lonquich, RTV Slovenia)


----------



## Rogerx

Natalie Dessay; "Tornami a vagheggiar"; ALCINA; George Frideric Händel


----------



## Rogerx

George Frideric Handel - Music for the Royal Fireworks


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Water Music Suite No.1 in F, HWV 348 - 1. Ouverture (Grave - Allegro)


----------



## Rogerx

Georg Friedrich Händel, Keyboard Suite nr. 12, e-minor, Sviatoslav Richter


----------



## Rogerx

Handel - Sarabande


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Natalie Dessay; "Tornami a vagheggiar"; ALCINA; George Frideric Händel


a triple like!!!


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> George Frideric Handel - Music for the Royal Fireworks


another triple like!!


----------



## Rogerx

I. Perlman; P. Zukerman: Jean-Marie Leclair - Sonate No. 5


----------



## Rogerx

LECLAIR: Violin Concerto in G minor Op. 10/6, La Cetra BO Basel


----------



## Rogerx

Andre Campra　(1660-1744） Motets


----------



## Rogerx

Campra - Les Festes Vénitiennes


----------



## Dorsetmike

Some of John Stanley's Voluntaries, not the done to death Trumpet Voluntary!


----------



## Rogerx

Charles d'Ambleville - Messe des Jesuite a Pekin - Kyrie & Gloria


----------



## Rogerx

Louis-Claude Daquin - Le Coucou


----------



## Rogerx

and time for another by Louis-Claude Daquin


----------



## Rogerx

Michel Corrette - Motetto - Laudate dominum de coelis


----------



## Rogerx

Corrette - Concerto pour musette de cour, Op.4 N°3


----------



## Rogerx

Jiří Antonín Benda - Concerto for harpsichord and orchestra g minor


----------



## Rogerx

Franz Benda. Concerto for Flute in E minor


----------



## Rogerx

Franz Xaver Richter. Concerto for Flute in E minor


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Christian Cannabich Flute Quintets


----------



## Rogerx

Zelenka: Simphonia à 8 Concertanti in A minor [Il Fondamento-P.Dombrecht]


----------



## Rogerx

Pietro Locatelli - Violin Sonata No. 12 in d minor, Op. 6


----------



## Rogerx

Locatelli- Trio Sonata in G-major, Op.5 No.1, Laboratoire de la Musique


----------



## Rogerx

GASPARINI: Flute Concerto in A major, Auser Musici


----------



## Rogerx

Gasparini - Par che mi nasca in seno - Roberta Invernizzi - soprano


----------



## Rogerx

Rameau - Véronique Gens & Geneva Camerata


----------



## Rogerx

Philipp Friedrich Böddecker - Sonata sopra la monica


----------



## Rogerx

Ferdinand Büchner: Flute Concerto No. 1 in F minor, Op. 38


----------



## Rogerx

Gelobet sei, der da kommt" - Geistliches Konzert von Christian Constantin Dedekind


----------



## Rogerx

Georg Friedrich Kauffmann (1679-1735): Nun lob mein Seel den Herren


----------



## Rogerx

Keiser - Sinfonia from 'Der lächerliche Printz Jodelet' (1726)


----------



## Rogerx

Reinhard Keiser: Chaconne en rondeau "Betrübter Geist"


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Donna bella e gentile a 4 · Maite Arruabarrena


----------



## Rogerx

"Ave Maria" for Flute Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Henri-Jacques de Croes: Six Sonates en trio, Op. 5: Sonata VI: II. Fuga allegro by BarrocoTout


----------



## Rogerx

Henri-Jacques de Croes / JP Rampal, 1968: Flute Concerto No. 4 in A minor - Les Solistes de Liege


----------



## Rogerx

Dame Joan Sutherland summons all the Trills of the World in one Handel aria


----------



## Helgi

:tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

Carissimi: Historia di Job


----------



## Rogerx

Carissimi - Ave verum


----------



## Rogerx

O solitude, my sweetest choice (Purcell) Anne Sofie von Otter


----------



## Rogerx

Henry Purcell When I am laid in earth (Dido's Lament) Dido and Aeneas
Tatiana Troyanos


----------



## Rogerx

Youri Bashmet Telemann Viola Concerto


----------



## Rogerx

Graupner - Suite for 3 Chalumeaux GWV 443


----------



## Rogerx

Rebel: «Les Éléments» Simphonie nouvelle [Le Concert des Nations - J.Savall]


----------



## Rogerx

Rebel: Les Élémens, Simphonie Nouvelle - 1. Le cahos


----------



## Rogerx

Jean-Féry Rebel: Les Caractères de la Danse - Bremer Barockorchester, Alta Danza


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Jean-Féry Rebel: Les Caractères de la Danse - Bremer Barockorchester, Alta Danza


Cute!! it's also that's dancing!!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Mikołaj Zieleński - Magnificat - Dresdner Kreuzchor


----------



## Rogerx

Mikołaj Zieleński "Ave Maria"


----------



## Rogerx

Stanisław Sylwester Szarzyński, Sonata a due violini con basso pro organo


----------



## Rogerx

Szarzyński - Sonata for strings in D major


----------



## Rogerx

Stanisław Sylwester Szarzyński /XVIII/ -- Ave Regina. Soliści Warszawskiej Opery Kameralnej /


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi. Oboe Concerto a minor RV461


----------



## Rogerx

VIVALDI: Oboe Concerto in A minor RV 462, L'Arte del'Arco


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi - Four Seasons (Winter)


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi's Beautiful Aria Sovente il sole


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi / David and Igor Oistrakh, 1961: Concerto Op. 3 No. 8 A Due Violini, "L'Estro Armonico"


----------



## Rogerx

Sammartini Recorder Concert Andreas Prittwitz Lookingback


----------



## Rogerx

Sammartini: III. Magnificat: Et exsultavit. Spiritoso


----------



## Rogerx

HAUSER - Adagio (Albinoni)


----------



## Rogerx

Albinoni - Sinfonia in G Major


----------



## Rogerx

Albinoni - Oboe Concerto #2 in D Minor Op. 9


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Gottlieb Graun. Violin Concerto in D minor


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Nicola Fiorenza - Violin Concerto in C major


----------



## Rogerx

Nicola Fiorenza-Concerto di flauto in Fa minore


----------



## Rogerx

Fiorenza - Cello Concerto in F Major - Mov. 1&2/4


----------



## Rogerx

Ferdinando Lizio, Concerto in Do maggiore per fagotto, archi e continuo Paolo Carlini bassoon


----------



## Rogerx

Ferdinando Lizio, Concerto in Si bemolle per fagotto solo, archi e basso (bassoon Paolo Carlini)


----------



## Rogerx

Eberl - Piano Quintet in G minor, Op. 41


----------



## Rogerx

Eberl - Piano Sonata in C minor, Op. 1


----------



## Rogerx

Viola Concerto in G Major, TWV 51:G9: III. Andante


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann: "Wassermusik" Ouverture in C major TWV 55:C3 [


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Arcangelo Corelli-Concerto grosso in D op. 6 no. 7


----------



## Rogerx

Concerto Grosso No. 9 in F Major, Op. 6: IV. Minuetto. Vivace


----------



## Rogerx

Giuseppe Torelli. Concerto for Trumpet in D major


----------



## Rogerx

Torelli - Concerto for 4 Violins in A Minor


----------



## Dorsetmike

John Reading manuscripts of Dulwich collece, Riccardo Bonci organ, play list

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nYRBY0rHhwv8Ohhx7GsIPlaYKxIw0EAgM


----------



## Rogerx

De Profundis - Henry Desmarest (1661 - 1741)


----------



## Rogerx

Henri DESMARETS (1661-1741) - "La Diane de Fontainebleau", divertissement


----------



## Rogerx

Mondonville - Grand Motet: "Dominus regnavit


----------



## Rogerx

Mondonville - Sonata for Harpsichord & Violin in C -


----------



## Rogerx

Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach - Cello Concerto in A minor, Wq 170


----------



## Rogerx

Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach - Oboe Concerto in B flat major, Wq 164


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Wilhelm Hertel - Bassoon Concerto in E-flat major


----------



## Rogerx

Luigi Gatti - Bassoon Concerto in F-major (c.1795)


----------



## Rogerx

Paolo Salulini - Concerto for Dulcimer in G-major (1751)


----------



## Rogerx

Stamitz - Cello Concerto No.4 in C-major


----------



## Rogerx

Muffat - Passacaglia, from Armonico Tributo (1682)


----------



## Rogerx

Muffat - Armonico Tributo - Sonata V in G Major


----------



## Rogerx

Michel Corrette. Concerto for harpsichord, flute, and strings in D minor, op. 26, no. 6


----------



## Rogerx

Michel Corrette - Offertoire VII - La St. François


----------



## Rogerx

Jean-François Dandrieu - Magnificat Re Mineur


----------



## Rogerx

Thomas Arne - Alfred - Ouverture


----------



## Rogerx

Thomas Arne - Artaxerxes - Ouverture


----------



## Rogerx

Arne - Harpsichord Concerto No. 5 in G Minor - Mov. 3&4/4


----------



## Rogerx

Lord let me know mine end - Greene (1696 - 1755)


----------



## Rogerx

Voluntaries - Maurice Greene.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Hebden String Concerto Op.2 No.6 in D minor


----------



## Rogerx

Hebden: Op. 2 n. 2 / Concerto for violin, strings & b.c. in C major (1749c.


----------



## Rogerx

Luigi Boccherini: Minuetto (classical)


----------



## Rogerx

Graun : Harpsichord Concerto in C Minor (Complete) - Rare Baroque Music


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

SCHMELZER - Ciaccona in A major


----------



## Rogerx

Heinrich Schmelzer. Violin sonatas


----------



## Rogerx

Nicola Matteis. Ayres for the Violin


----------



## Rogerx

Schmelzer - Sonata Quarta


----------



## Rogerx

Dall'Abaco: Op. 5 n. 6 - Concerto grosso à più istrumenti in D major / Il Tempio Armonico


----------



## Rogerx

DALL'ABACO: Concerto à più istrumenti in D major Op.5/6, The English Concert


----------



## Rogerx

Delalande: Miserere S.120


----------



## Rogerx

Delalande: 'Te Deum', Grand Motet S.32


----------



## Rogerx

Michel Richard Delalande Symphonies pour les Soupers du Roy 5ºSuite La Grande Piéce Royal


----------



## Rogerx

Marcello - Oboe Concerto in d minor (Marcel Ponseele, baroque oboe / Il Gardellino)


----------



## Rogerx

Marcello (1686-1739) Sinfonie a 4 [No.1 & 5]


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Choral Music by Mielczewski


----------



## Rogerx

Marcin Mielczewski Canzona Prima


----------



## Rogerx

Marcin Mielczewski VIRGO PRUDENTISSIMA - Les Traversées Baroques d'Etienne Meyer


----------



## Rogerx

Mikołaj Zieleński - Magnificat - Dresdner Kreuzchor


----------



## Rogerx

The Early Music Ensemble "Giardino di Delizie" - A. Stradella, Sinfonia "Moro per Amore"


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Dandrieu - Offertoire sur les grands jeux pour la fête de Pâques


----------



## Rogerx

Jean François Dandrieu Les Caracteres de la Guerre Hervé Niquet Le Concert Spirituel


----------



## Rogerx

Georg Muffat Passcaglia from Armonico Tributo Sonata No.5 in G major


----------



## Rogerx

Georg Muffat: Violin Sonata


----------



## Rogerx

Georg Muffat. Suite in G major "Constantia" (Florilegium I, No. 7)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Nicola Porpora - Carlo il Calvo - Ouverture


----------



## Rogerx

Porpora: In Caelo Stele Clare Fulgescant - Care Deus cordis amantis


----------



## Rogerx

Porpora - Cello Concerto in G Major - Mov. 1&2/4


----------



## Rogerx

Jean-Féry Rebel: Les Caractères de la Danse - Bremer Barockorchester, Alta Danza


----------



## Rogerx

Jean-Féry Rebel: The Elements (ROCO)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Cara tomba (A. Scarlatti) Simone Kermes


----------



## Rogerx

"Se l'alma non t'adora" Domenico Scarlatti


----------



## Rogerx

Alessandro Scarlatti: Sinfonia Il Giardino di Amore, Allegro


----------



## Rogerx

Kapsberger: Toccata arpeggiata - Colascione


----------



## Rogerx

Lorenzo Micheli suona Kapsberger


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Baroque Music, the Latin American way - Anaustia


----------



## Rogerx

Nueva España - Latin American Baroque


----------



## Rogerx

Latin American Baroque


----------



## Rogerx

Convidando está la noche - New World Baroque music


----------



## Rogerx

Lamentación de Jeremías- JUAN DE ARAUJO~ Latin American Baroque Music (S. XVII /XVIII)


----------



## Rogerx

Bonaventura Rubino (1600-1668) - Messa de Morti (


----------



## Rogerx

Duo in a-minor for two bass viols by Simon Ives (1600 - 1662)


----------



## Rogerx

The Granadees March - Saraband by Mr Simon Ives (


----------



## Rogerx

Nicolaus à Kempis: Canzon à 2


----------



## Rogerx

Nicolaus à Kempis - Symphonia Septima a 3 supra Ciaconna


----------



## Rogerx

Canzon à 2 (For Trumpet, Trombone and Organ - Rondeau), Nicolaus à Kempis


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Stamitz: Oboe Concerto in B-Flat Major: I. Allegro


----------



## Rogerx

Symphony in D Major, Op. 3, No. 2: I. Presto


----------



## Rogerx

Carl Stamitz - Viola Concerto in D Major, Op.1


----------



## Rogerx

Johannes Matthias Sperger - Concerto for Corno da caccia in E-flat major


----------



## Rogerx

Johannes Matthias Sperger - Double Bass Concerto in D major


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Joseph Riepel (1709-1782) - Trumpet Concerto in D


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Samuel Endler (1694-1762) - Sinfonia D-Dur, Nr.11


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Samuel Endler (1694-1762) - Sinfonia in F, No.15


----------



## Rogerx

Maria Teresa Agnesi (1720-1795) - Concerto per il cembalo


----------



## Rogerx

Carl Ludwig Junker (1748-1797) - Piano Concerto in B-Flat Major


----------



## Rogerx

Friedrich Hartmann Graf (1727-1795) - Cello Concerto D-Dur


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Georg Lang (1722-1798) - Concerto Pastorale in D


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Georg Lang (ca. 1722- 1798) Sonata in B-flat Major


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Gottfried Berwald (1737-c.1814) - Sinfonia in C


----------



## Rogerx

Sinfonia


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Gottfried Müthel (1728-1788) Duetto in Es-Dur


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Gottfried Müthel (1728-1788) - Concerto for Harpsichord and Strings in B flat Major


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Vamos todos a ver- JOSEPH HORTUÑO SÁENZ DE LARREA ~Baroque Music in Ecuador (S.XVIII)


----------



## Rogerx

La Chacona me piden, ¡vaya!- Fray MANUEL BLASCO~ Baroque Music in Ecuador (S.XVII)


----------



## Rogerx

Muy hermosa es María- ¿JOSEPH HORTUÑO SÁENZ DE LARREGA?~ Baroque Music in Ecuador (S.XVIII)


----------



## Rogerx

Piezas para la entrada del Virrey don Diego Fernández de Córdoba- GASPAR FERNANDES


----------



## Rogerx

Baroque Music - Sinfonia #1 (William Boyce)


----------



## Rogerx

Russian Baroque c.1690-1740


----------



## Rogerx

Russian Baroque Vocal Music Ensemble Syntagma - Mon coeur s'embrase


----------



## Rogerx

Russian Baroque Yaroslav Collection


----------



## Rogerx

Russian Baroque music on mandolin


----------



## Rogerx

Golden Age ensemble ( Liubov Sharomova , Soprano, Alexander Listratov , cello, Alexey Shevchenko, organ


----------



## Rogerx

Handel - Sarabande


----------



## Rogerx

Giulio Cesare: 'Da tempeste il legno infranto' | Glyndebourne


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi - Trumpet Concerto for 2 Trumpets


----------



## Rogerx

Håkan Hardenberger J. Haydn Trompetenkonzert Yehudi Menuhin (1998)


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Nepomuk Hummel - Piano Concerto in A-minor, Op.85 (1816)


----------



## Rogerx

Louis-Emmanuel Jadin - Fantaisie Concertante in G-minor for harp, piano and orchestra


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Giulio Cesare: 'Da tempeste il legno infranto' | Glyndebourne


a QUAD LIKE X 3!!! this is the short version. the long one was deleted.


----------



## Rogerx

Cimarosa Concerto for 2 flutes, Galway, Pelleg, Voxmusicorum


----------



## Rogerx

Domenico Cimarosa Concerto for Flute and Oboe in C major, Nicolet / Holliger


----------



## Rogerx

Cimarosa Oboe Concerto - François Leleux & City Chamber Orchestra of Hong Kong


----------



## Rogerx

Carl Stamitz Klarinettenkonzert Nr. 3 B-Dur


----------



## Rogerx

HOFFMEISTER D Major Viola Concerto (I) - Cristina Cordero


----------



## Simplicissimus

I recently discovered this wonderful 1998 performance of the Matthäus Passion. It seems only to be available on Youtube.


----------



## Rogerx

Vincent Lübeck - Praeludium und Fuge C major


----------



## Rogerx

Georg Böhm: Cantata Mein Freund ist mein


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Adam Reincken Hortus Musicus IV in D minor


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Adam Reincken Hortus Musicus IV in D minor


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Adam Hiller - Das Orakel - Ouvertüre


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Adam Hiller - Das Orakel - Aria XIV


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Baptist Vanhal. Symphony in G minor


----------



## Rogerx

J. B. Vanhal (Konzert für Kontrabass und Orchester D-Dur)


----------



## Rogerx

Michel Blavet: Flute Sonata in g minor op. 2/4, "La Lumague"


----------



## Rogerx

M. BLAVET: Flute Concerto in A minor, Hannoversche Hofkapelle


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn Cello Concerto in C Major, Daniel Müller-Schott, cello, Cameristi della Scala, Wilson Hermanto, conductor. Live Recording: Enescu Festival, Bucharest, 6 September 2019


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Anton Filtz - Symphony in G minor


----------



## Rogerx

Anton Filtz-Konzert für Violoncello und Streichorchester G-dur


----------



## Rogerx

William Herschel (1738-1822) - Symphony No. 12 in D


----------



## Rogerx

Heinrich Anton Hoffmann (1770-1842) - Grand Duo Concertant A-Dur Op.5 No.2


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Ernst Eberlin (1702-1762) - Sonata in G


----------



## Rogerx

Johann David Heinichen. Concerto for flutte a 8 in C majo


----------



## Rogerx

Johann David Heinichen Concerto grosso in G major. Seibel 213


----------



## Rogerx

Johann David Heinichen. Concerto for oboe d'amore in A major. Seibel 228


----------



## Rogerx

Dario Castello - Sonata decima a 3, Libro secondo (Paintings by Canaletto) HD


----------



## Rogerx

Concerto Primo (Adam Jarzębski) - Castello Consort (live) - [violin, sackbut, basso continuo]


----------



## Rogerx

Gaetano Maria Schiassi (1698-c.1754) - Flute concerto in D


----------



## Rogerx

ANTONIO ROSETTI - REQUIEM PARA MOZART


----------



## Rogerx

Franz Anton Rösler (Rosetti). Concerto for Clarinet and Orchestra in E flat major No.1


----------



## Rogerx

Antonín Rossler-Rosetti Sifonia in E flat major Murray A23


----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni Battista Sammartini - Symphony A-Dur. Baroque orchestra of Dresde


----------



## Rogerx

Heinichen Dresden Concerto in F Seibel 233


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann: Concerto for Traverso and Recorder in E minor, TWV 52:e1 - Bremer Barockorchester


----------



## Rogerx

TELEMANN: Recorder Concerto in C major TWV 51:C1, Il Giardino Armonico


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn - Piano Concerto No. 11 in D major, Hob. XVIII/11 - Mikhail Pletnev


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn - Hob XVIII:10 - Piano Concerto in C major


----------



## Rogerx

Mischa Maisky - Haydn - Cello Concerto No 1 in C major


----------



## Rogerx

Ľudovít Rajter: Rondo romantico per violino e pianoforte


----------



## Rogerx

Leopold Mozart - Sinfonia da Caccia in G-major


----------



## Rogerx

Leopold Mozart - Divertimento in D-major "Die Bauernhochzeit"


----------



## Rogerx

Friedrich Hartmann Graf. Flute Concerto in C major


----------



## Rogerx

Friedrich Hartmann Graf. Flute Concerto in D major


----------



## Rogerx

Hertel: Trumpet Concerto in E flat - 3. Vivace


----------



## Rogerx

J.C.F. Fischer Harpsichord Works, William Christie


----------



## Rogerx

J.C.F. Fischer Musicalischer Parnassus Complete Recording


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Caspar Ferdinand Fischer: Suite Nr. 1 aus »Le Journal du Printemps«


----------



## Rogerx

Capriccio (Domenico Rainer)


----------



## Rogerx

Alemanda del Rainer in C Minor


----------



## Rogerx

František Jiránek (1698-1778) Concertos & Sinfonias


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx

Jiří Ignác Linek - Symphony Pastoralis in C major


----------



## Rogerx

Kuhnau - Cantata 'Wenn ihr fröhlich seid an euren Festen'


----------



## Rogerx

Kuhnau Frische Clavier-Früchte Sonata No.3


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Carl Friedrich Abel. Symphony No. 1 in G Major. Op. 7, WKO 13


----------



## Rogerx

Carl Friedrich Abel. Symphony No. 3 in D Major, Op. 7, WKO 15


----------



## Rogerx

Carl Friedrich Abel: Allegro in D Minor WKO 208; Shirley Edith Hunt, viola da gamba


----------



## Rogerx

ALISON BALSOM - VIVALDI: Violin Concerto in A minor (clip)


----------



## Rogerx

Alison Balsom - Italian Concertos


----------



## Rogerx

Christoph Graupner - Ouverture in G-major


----------



## Rogerx

Ch. Graupner: Concertos and Sinfonias


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Concerto for 4 Violins in B minor RV 580


----------



## Rogerx

HAENDEL : Lascia ch'io pianga, par Patricia Petibon.


----------



## Rogerx

Antonio Salieri - Sinfonia Veneziana


----------



## Rogerx

Arcangelo Corelli ~ Concerto Grosso No. 3 in C minor


----------



## Rogerx

Arcangelo Corelli ~ Concerto Grosso No. 5 in B flat major


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi's Most Beautiful Aria Sovente il sole


----------



## Rogerx

Antonio Vivaldi "Nisi Dominus " Teresa Berganza


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann - ORATORIO `THE RESURRECTION` Die Auferstehung - TWV 6:7


----------



## Rogerx

Best English Baroque Music(1/5)


----------



## Rogerx

Best German Baroque Music (3/5)


----------



## Rogerx

Best English Baroque Music (2/5)


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann - ORATORIO `THE RESURRECTION` Die Auferstehung - TWV 6:7


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann Die Aufrstehung complete


----------



## Rogerx

Albinoni: Oboe Concertos [Il Fondamento - P. Dombrecht]


----------



## Rogerx

Baroque Violin Music: Corelli, Castello, Tartini, Uccellini, Biber - curated by Emily Davidson


----------



## Rogerx

Alessandro Besozzi Oboe Sonatas - Italian Baroque Music Treasure


----------



## Rogerx

Russian Baroque Yaroslav Collection


----------



## Rogerx

Russian Baroque Maksym Berezovsky


----------



## Rogerx

Tarquinio Merula: Hor ch'è tempo di dormire; Voices of Music with Jennifer Ellis Kampani


----------



## Rogerx

Tarquinio Merula "Ruggiero" (Jordi Savall)


----------



## Rogerx

Bach - Oster-Oratorium: Kommt, eilet und laufet BWV 249 - Van Veldhoven | Nederlandse Bachvereniging


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann - ORATORIO `THE RESURRECTION` Die Auferstehung - TWV 6:7


----------



## Rogerx

Reinhard Keiser - Christoph Graupner - Dialogus von der Geburt Christi


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Giacobbe Basevi Cervetto - Sonata VI op.1


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Abdel ove Allhan

Some Handel love in the days of the plague. Not a cough in the crowd. Today, Easter Sunday, afternoon in the U.K., early AM in SoCal. Handel, better than the most eloquent orator, better than the most divinely inspired prophet. Haydn, after hearing the Hallelujah chorus openly wept and said "He is the Master of us all."


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

John Alcock (1715 - 1806): Voluntary V in D minor (1774


----------



## Rogerx

Pietro Nardini Violin Concerto in G major, Giuliano Carmignola


----------



## Rogerx

Pietro Nardini (1722-1793) Sonata 'Enigmatica' for violin, in F major


----------



## Rogerx

Sinfonia concertante E flat major for Clarinet, Horn and Orchestra: Allegro


----------



## Rogerx

Carlo Coccia - Clotilde - Ouverture


----------



## Rogerx

Carlo Coccia - Tu mi stringi


----------



## Abdel ove Allhan

*1*

A Handel duet which is wholly perfect and holy perfection.


----------



## Caesura

Handel: Giulio Cesare, HWV 17
Performed by René Jacobs and Concerto Köln

Giulio Cesare: Jennifer Larmore (contralto)
Cleopatra: Barbara Schlick (soprano)
Cornelia: Bernarda Fink (mezzo-soprano)
Tolomeo: Derek Lee Ragin (counter-tenor)
Sesto: Marianne Rorholm (soprano)
Achilla: Furio Zanasi (bass)
Curio: Olivier Lalloulette (bass)
Nireno: Dominique Visse (counter-tenor)


----------



## Rogerx

Heinrich Albert - Sonata No.1 (Audio+Partitura)


----------



## Rogerx

Heinrich Albert, Quartett N°2 c-moll.


----------



## Rogerx

G. H. Albicastro: Op. 7 n. 4 - Concerto a quattro for oboe, strings & b.c. in C minor / V. Luks


----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni Henrico Albicastro (c.1661-1730) Concerto No.3 in C major


----------



## Rogerx

Albicastro: Op. 7 n. 6 - Concerto a quattro for oboe, strings & b.c. in G minor / V. Luks


----------



## Rogerx

Floriano Arresti: Ricercar in G


----------



## Rogerx

Pietro Baldassare - Sonata #1 in F


----------



## Rogerx

Stefan Gjorgiev - Pietro Baldassari: Sonata No.1 in bb - Alexander Glazunov : Chant du menestrel


----------



## Rogerx

Pietro Baldassari (c. 1683 - after 1768) - Sonata for Cornett and Strings


----------



## Rogerx

Hummel: Trumpet Concerto In e Flat (I Allegro Con Spirito) - Tine Thing Helseth


----------



## ldiat

Caesura said:


> Handel: Giulio Cesare, HWV 17
> Performed by René Jacobs and Concerto Köln
> 
> Giulio Cesare: Jennifer Larmore (contralto)
> Cleopatra: Barbara Schlick (soprano)
> Cornelia: Bernarda Fink (mezzo-soprano)
> Tolomeo: Derek Lee Ragin (counter-tenor)
> Sesto: Marianne Rorholm (soprano)
> Achilla: Furio Zanasi (bass)
> Curio: Olivier Lalloulette (bass)
> Nireno: Dominique Visse (counter-tenor)


love this opera...just ask Rogerx


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Bernhard Bach: Ouverture-Suite in E minor


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Bernhard Bach (1676 -- 1749) 4 Orchestral Suites


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Bernhard Bach, Nun freut euch lieben Christen gemein


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Christoph Bach - Fürchte dich nicht (motet for 5 voices)


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Christoph Bach - Meine Freundin, du bist schön (complete)


----------



## Rogerx

Adriano Banchieri "Festino nella sera del giovedì grasso"


----------



## Rogerx

Juan Cabanilles "Tiento IX"


----------



## Rogerx

Corrente Italiana" - Juan Cabanilles (1644 -1712)


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Joseph Beer. Concerto for clarinet and orchestra in B flat major in one movement


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Beer (1655-1700) - Concerto à 4


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni Bononcini (1670-1747) Sinfonia Decima a 7


----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni Battista Bononcini "Il Lamento d'Olimpia"


----------



## Rogerx

Joan Sutherland - Per la gloria d'adorarvi - G B Bononcini


----------



## Rogerx

Francesco Antonio Bonporti (1672-1749) - Inventions for violin


----------



## Rogerx

Francesco Antonio Bonporti (1672-1749) - Serenata IV en La menor


----------



## Rogerx

Josse Boutmy (1697-1779) - Suite in d, Op.2/3


----------



## Rogerx

Josse Boutmy Premier Suite in ut mineur


----------



## Rogerx

Jan Josef Ignác Brentner (1689-1742) Vesperae cum ordinariis psalmis


----------



## Rogerx

Jan Josef Ignác Brentner: Sacred works


----------



## Rogerx

Giuseppe Antonio Brescianello (1690-1758) - Chaconne


----------



## Jacck

David Kellner (1670-1748) - Chaconne in A major


----------



## Rogerx

Šimon Brixi - Magnificat D dur / Nov.XII:7


----------



## Rogerx

Simon Brixi - Tu es Deus


----------



## Rogerx

František Xaver Brixi (1732-1771) - Missa di Gloria


----------



## Rogerx

Pange Lingua - Estevão de Brito


----------



## Rogerx

Estêvão de Brito | Pro Cantione Antiqua - Vidi Dominum


----------



## Rogerx

Alessandro Scarlatti: Toccata for harpsichord in G minor


----------



## Rogerx

Alessandro Scarlatti - Sento nel core


----------



## Rogerx

A. Scarlatti - Concerto Grosso No. 1 in F Minor


----------



## Rogerx

De profundis- PEDRO RUIMONTE~Spanish Early Baroque Music in New Spain (17th century)


----------



## Rogerx

Aafje Heynis: O amantissime sponse Jesu (Cantata) by Christian Ritter


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx

Christian Petzold: Menuet in G (Harpsichord)


----------



## Rogerx

Pergolesi ~ Violin Concerto (Pina Carmirelli & I Musici) Beautiful Classical Music


----------



## Rogerx

Pergolesi: Sinfonias


----------



## Rogerx

Pergolesi Flute Concerto G major


----------



## Rogerx

Scipione in Cartagine nuova: "Villanel la nube estiva"


----------



## Rogerx

Geminiano Giacomelli - Quell'usignolo che innamorato canta - Arie di Farinelli (1995)


----------



## Rogerx

Christoph Graupner - Cantata - Gott sei uns gnädig, GWV 110941


----------



## Rogerx

Christoph Graupner (1683-1760) Seufzt und weint


----------



## Rogerx

Christoph Graupner Chaconne in re mag GWV 103


----------



## Rogerx

Jan Dismas Zelenka Capriccio in A major ZWV 185, Ludwig Guttler


----------



## Rogerx

Zelenka: Simphonia à 8 Concertanti in A minor [Il Fondamento-P.Dombrecht]


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx

Paul Wranitzky - Symphony in D-major, Op.52


----------



## Rogerx

Paul Wranitzky - Symphony in C-minor, Op.11 (1791)


----------



## Rogerx

Giuseppe Torelli. Concerto for Trumpet in D major


----------



## Rogerx

Giuseppe Torelli. Concerto for Violin in E minor, Op. 8, No. 9


----------



## Rogerx

Giuseppe Torelli - Concerto grosso op.8 no.5 for two violins in G - CroBaroque


----------



## Rogerx

Giuseppe Tartini - Sarabande


----------



## Rogerx

Giuseppe Tartini - Largo


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Ludwig Krebs. Concerto in B minor for Harpsichord, Oboe, Strings & b.c.


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Ludwig Krebs, Fuga c moll, KrebsWV 426


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Krieger: Toccata, Fantasia und Passagaglia in d-Moll - Markus Märkl, Harpsichord


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Philipp Krieger (1649-1725) - Quis me territat (1690)


----------



## Rogerx

Giulio Cesare: 'V'adoro, pupille' - Glyndebourne


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Giulio Cesare: 'V'adoro, pupille' - Glyndebourne


a Triple Like!! too bad it is the short version. but a Triple Like!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Carl Stamitz: An Unknown Genius


----------



## Rogerx

Carl Stamitz - Piano Concerto in F major


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Samson HWV 57 / Act 3 - Let the bright seraphim


----------



## Rogerx

Russian Baroque c.1690-1740


----------



## Rogerx

Maksym Sozontovych Berezovsky (c.1745 -1777) 
Sonata for violin & keyboard - Allegro, Russian Baroque Ensemble


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Joachim Quantz. Flute Concerto in G Major


----------



## Rogerx

Quantz: Concerto in sol minore per flauto e orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Joachim Quantz. Concerto in G minor for 2 flutes


----------



## Rogerx

Franz Benda. Concerto for Flute in E minor


----------



## Rogerx

Friedrich Witt - Flute Concerto in G-major, Op.8 (1807)


----------



## Dorsetmike

Heard this one this morning, thought it about time it had another airing on TC


----------



## Rogerx

Baroque Music - Sinfonia #1 (William Boyce)


----------



## Rogerx

William Boyce: Voluntary No.1 for Trumpet, Organ, Harpsichord and Timpani


----------



## Rogerx

Henry Purcell (various pieces for the harpsichord)


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx

Jarzębski Berlinesa Polska muzyka barokowa Polish Baroque Music


----------



## Rogerx

Hungarian Brass Quintet - Vivaldi Bach Concerto


----------



## Rogerx

Il Giardino Armonico Deux: Music of the French Baroque


----------



## Rogerx

Tendre amour (Les Indes galantes) French baroque music


----------



## Rogerx

A. VIVALDI: Bassoon Concerto in E minor RV 484, Arion Baroque Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

VIVALDI: Violin Concerto in G minor RV 331, Venice Baroque Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi : La Follia


----------



## Rogerx

Maurizio Cazzati, Ciaccona


----------



## Rogerx

Maurizio Cazzati: Sonate la calva


----------



## Rogerx

Ciaconna - Maurizio Cazzati


----------



## Rogerx

Bohuslav Matěj Černohorský - Laudetur Jesus Christus


----------



## Rogerx

Bohuslav Matěj Černohorský - Quem lapidaverunt


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

D. Scarlatti: Sonata K9 (Constance Luzzati, harp)


----------



## Rogerx

Scarlatti: Toccata for harpsichord in G minor


----------



## Rogerx

Scarlatti - Concerto Grosso No. 1 in F Minor


----------



## Rogerx

Stamitz altvioolconcert in D


----------



## Rogerx

Flute Concerto in D Major: III. Allegro


----------



## Rogerx

Knechtl: Concerto in D for Horn and Strings - 1. Allegro


----------



## Rogerx

M. Haydn: Horn Concerto - 1. Larghetto


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Gottlieb Graun. Concerto for bassoon, string orchestra & continuo in B flat major


----------



## Rogerx

GRAUN Montezuma (v. 1750) - aria sublime.wmv


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Gottlieb Graun. Concerto in C minor for Oboe, Strings & b.c.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

From the Royal Concertgebouw in Amsterdam, Netherlands


----------



## Rogerx

Air - Johann Sebastian Bach


----------



## Rogerx

Baroque Music - Concerto #10 Allegro (Antonio Vivaldi)


----------



## Rogerx

Horn Concerto in E-Flat Major: I. Allegro (Transc. for Trumpet and Orchestra)


----------



## Rogerx

Cello Concerto No. 1 in A Minor, Op. 33: I. Allegro non troppo (


----------



## Rogerx

Violin Concerto in D Minor, MWV O3: I. Allegro (Transc. M. Nakariakov for Trumpet and Orchestra)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Franz Krommer - Concerto for two clarinets in E-flat major, Op.35


----------



## Rogerx

Franz Krommer - Concerto for two clarinets in E-flat major, Op.91


----------



## Rogerx

Franz Anton Hoffmeister. Concerto for 2 clarinets and orchestra in E flat major in one movement


----------



## Rogerx

Clarinet Concerto in B-Flat Major: I. Allegro


----------



## Rogerx

Stamitz: Clarinet Concerto in B Flat Major - 1. Allegro moderato


----------



## Rogerx

Georg Christoph Wagenseil - Concerto in E-flat major for oboe & bassoon, WWV 345


----------



## Rogerx

Luigi Gatti - Bassoon Concerto in F-major (c.1795)


----------



## Rogerx

Franz Danzi - Bassoon Concerto in G-minor


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi - Bassoon Concerto in A Minor RV497


----------



## Rogerx

Antonio Vivaldi Sonata for bassoon and harp in A minor.Roman Reznik,Delphine Constantin -Reznik


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Quantz. Flute Concerto in D minor Qv 5:86 (No.38)


----------



## Rogerx

Pergolesi Flute Concerto G major


----------



## Rogerx

Friedrich Witt - Flute Concerto in G-major, Op.8 (1807)


----------



## Rogerx

Franz Benda. Concerto for Flute in A minor


----------



## Rogerx

Abel. Symphony No. 6 in E-Flat Major, Op. 7, WKO 18


----------



## Rogerx

Moderato from the E-Minor sonata by Karl Friedrich Abel


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Adam Hiller - Das Orakel - Ouvertüre


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Adam Hiller - Das Orakel - Aria XIV


----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni Henrico Albicastro (c.1661-1730) Concerto No.3 in C major


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Pahud／Telemann：Flute Concerto in G major


----------



## Rogerx

Flute Concerto in D Minor, Wq 22, H. 425: I. Allegro


----------



## Rogerx

Andreas Ottensamer - Stamitz: Clarinet Concerto No.7 in E Flat: 3. Rondeau


----------



## Rogerx

Cimarosa: Oboe Concerto in C Major - Arr. Benjamin - 1. Introduzione - attacca:


----------



## Rogerx

Martin Fröst - Vivaldi - Concerto for Clarinet & Orchestra No.1


----------



## Rogerx

Air for Chalumeau "La Tortora"


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Beer - Concerto à 4


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Joseph Beer. Concerto for clarinet and orchestra in B flat major in one movement


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Beer ~ Concerto For Post Horn & Hunting Horn


----------



## Rogerx

Quirinus van Blankenburg (1654-1739) - Fuga obligata, for Harpsichord


----------



## Rogerx

Quirinus van Blankenburg - l'Apologie des Femmes - Last Aria


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Carlo Antonio Marino (1670-1717) - Concerto a cinque con due violini obbligati


----------



## Rogerx

Carlo Antonio Marino - String Sonatas - Italian Baroque Music


----------



## Rogerx

Kathleen Battle & Wynton Marsalis - Baroque Duet - Let the Bright Seraphim


----------



## Rogerx

Joan Sutherland sings Baroque like an Angel


----------



## Rogerx

Joan Sutherland Sings "Care Selve" by Händel


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Trumpet Concerto in E-flat major - Johann Nepomuk Hummel - Robert Frear-trumpet


----------



## Rogerx

Hummel. Mandolin Concerto in G major, S. 28


----------



## Rogerx

Hummel - Freudenfest Overture in D major, S148


----------



## Rogerx

Philipp Heinrich Erlebach - Ouverture No. 5


----------



## Rogerx

Philipp Heinrich Erlebach- Kantate: "Siehe, ich verkündige euch große Freude"


----------



## Rogerx

Bach Collegium San Diego | Gott sei mir gnädig: Johann Kuhnau


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Kuhnau (1660-1722) - Toccata


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Caspar Ferdinand Fischer - Chaconne (Euterpe)


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Caspar Ferdinand Fischer - Offertorium de Dedicatione Templi


----------



## Rogerx

Krieger - Neue musicalische Ergetzligkeit; 'Sei willkommen'


----------



## Rogerx

Carl Stamitz - Symphony in D-major "La Chasse" (c. 1772)


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Stamitz: Sinfonie D-Dur D3


----------



## Rogerx

Boccherini Cello Concerto in D major, G. 479 - I. Allegro, Cello: Rostropovich


----------



## Rogerx

Ivan Monighetti BOCCHERINI "Musica Notturno delle strade di Madrid"


----------



## Rogerx

Chien-Yu Ho - Boccherini: Cello Concerto in B flat Major


----------



## Rogerx

Danzi, Sinfonia Concertante for flute & clarinet (Irena Kavčič, Tommaso Lonquich, RTV Slovenia)


----------



## Rogerx

Danzi: Fantasy on "Lá ci darem la mano" from Mozart's "Don Giovanni", K.527, for Clarinet


----------



## Rogerx

Manfredini: Concerto pastorale per il Santissimo Natale - Musica Amphion


----------



## Rogerx

Francesco Manfredini. Sinfonia in E Minor


----------



## Rogerx

Giuseppe Matteo Alberti. Concerto for violin, strings & b c in G minor. Talbot XVII


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Ernst Prinz von Sachsen-Weimar: Concerto G-Dur fuer Violine, Streicher,


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Ernst Princeon Sachsen-Weimar: Concerto G-Dur fuer Violine


----------



## Rogerx

Oswald Sonata à 3 in E minor, Andreas Oswald


----------



## Rogerx

The Beggar's Ensemble: John Christopher Pepusch - Triosonata N°3 - Adagio/Allegro


----------



## Rogerx

Gelobet sei der da kommt - Constantin Christian Dedekind


----------



## Rogerx

Georg Österreich • Ich habe einen guten Kampf gekämpfet


----------



## Rogerx

Georg Österreich • Ach Herr, wie sind meiner Feinde, so viel


----------



## Rogerx

Georg Joseph Vogler - Symphony in D-minor (1782)


----------



## Rogerx

Georg Joseph Vogler - Erwin und Elmire - Aria - Sono sposa e sono amante


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Christoph Pez (1664-1716) Suite in D minor


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Johann Caspar Vogler: "Jesu Leiden, Pein und Tod"


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Konrad Schlick (1749-1818) - Divertimento in D


----------



## Rogerx

Christian Friedrich Witt - Sonatas Nos. 7 & 10


----------



## Rogerx

Christian Friedrich Witt Suite in G - Dur (Mandoline, Gitarre, Bass)


----------



## Rogerx

Georg Caspar Schürmann (c.1672-1751) - Suite 'Ludovicus Pius' (1726)


----------



## Rogerx

i Canzona prima a due Polish baroque music


----------



## Rogerx

Polish Baroque Music Mass choir a capella


----------



## Rogerx

Suite D Major for trumpets (1700s) By Rameau arranged DJ Sanders


----------



## Rogerx

JIRÁNEK: Flute Concerto in in D major Jk 11, Collegium Marianum


----------



## Rogerx

JIRÁNEK: Violin Concerto in D minor, Ars Antiqua Austria


----------



## Rogerx

JIRÁNEK: Triple Concerto Jk 22, Collegium Marianum


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Mudge (1718-1763) - Concerto Nº 1 in D Major


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Mudge Concerto in D minor


----------



## Rogerx

Maurice Andre Telemann Trumpet Concerto in D


----------



## Rogerx

TELEMANN: Trumpet Sonata in D major TWV 44:1, La Stagione Frankfurt


----------



## Rogerx

Ludwig Güttler - Telemann concerto D-Dur


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Lobe den Herren den machtigen Koenig der Ehren


----------



## Rogerx

Basilius Petritz (1647-1715) - Cantata "Die Herrlichkeit des Herrn"


----------



## Rogerx

Basilius Petritz • Die Herrlichkeit des Herrn


----------



## Rogerx

Toccata by Jan Pieterszoon Sweelinck on organ


----------



## Rogerx

Tobias Richter -Toccata Primi Toni


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann: Concerto in D major for Violin, Cello, Trumpet and Strings, TWV 535


----------



## Rogerx

Traversées Baroques // Kaspar Förster - O Bone Jesu


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Caspar Ferdinand Fischer - Offertorium de Dedicatione Templi


----------



## Rogerx

CandoMini Children Choir: Cantate Domino by Daniel Friderici


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Ludwig Krebs (1713-1780) - Meine Seele erhebt den Herrn Magnificat


----------



## Rogerx

Fernando Sor - Study op. 6 n. 11


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Nepomuk von Poissl (1783-1865) - Athalia 'Ihr weintet meinen Schmerz'


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Elias de Sylva (1716-1798) - Sinfonie in C-Dur (c.1755)


----------



## Rogerx

Friedrich Ernst Fesca - Flute Quartet No. 2 in G major, Op. 38


----------



## Rogerx

Fesca, Alexander Ernst Septet Nr. 1 (op. 26)


----------



## Rogerx

Domenico Cimarosa - Oreste - Ouverture


----------



## Rogerx

Domenico Cimarosa - Piano Concerto in B-flat major


----------



## Rogerx

Muzio Clementi - Piano Concerto in C-major


----------



## Rogerx

Carl Czerny - Piano Concerto in C major for four hands, Op.153


----------



## Rogerx

HAUSER - Adagio (Albinoni)


----------



## Rogerx

Xavier de Maistre - Notte Veneziana


----------



## Rogerx

Andreas Ottensamer - Stamitz: Clarinet Concerto No.7 in E Flat: 3. Rondeau


----------



## Rogerx

TELEMANN: Concerto for Mandolin, Hammered Dulcimer and Harp in F major TWV 53:F1


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi - Concerto in do magg per mandolino, archi e cembalo RV 425 Il Giardino Armonico


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Suite in D minor BWV 997 (Baroque Harp)


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Bach: Suite in D minor BWV 997 (Baroque Harp)


i have caught-worked-cooked fish,but what the heck is that near the tail fin!!


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi : La Follia


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in A Minor RV356


----------



## Rogerx

George Frideric Handel - The Arrival of the Queen of Sheba


----------



## Rogerx

Handel - Largo (from 'Xerxes') Opera


----------



## Rogerx

D.Scarlatti - Fandango


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> George Frideric Handel - The Arrival of the Queen of Sheba


another triple like!!!!


----------



## Rogerx

French Baroque Song: Le Roi a fait battre Tambour (1750 c.) / Le Poème Harmonique


----------



## Rogerx

French Baroque Songs: Ah! vous dirai-je maman (1771) & La Furstenberg


----------



## Rogerx

Marin Marais: Sonnerie de Ste. Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris from La Gamme


----------



## Rogerx

Les Danses du Roi - Entree d'Apollon de Lully


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann: Concerto in D major for Violin, Cello, Trumpet and Strings, TWV 535


----------



## Rogerx

[




Alessandro Scarlatti - Le muse Urano e Clio lodano le bellezze di Filli


----------



## Rogerx

Alessandro Scarlatti - Il Giardino d'Amore (Venere e Adone)


----------



## Rogerx

Pergolesi ~ Violin Concerto (Pina Carmirelli & I Musici)


----------



## Rogerx

Pergolesi: Concerto for flute, 2 violins & b.c. in G major


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Hermann Schein • Wer unter dem Schirm des Höchsten sitzt


----------



## Rogerx

Vedernikov plays Krebs Sarabande


----------



## Rogerx

Concerto für Laute, Streicher und Basso continuo in C Major, Krebs-WV 202: I. Allegro


----------



## Rogerx

A. Vivaldi - Piccolo Concerto for strings & continuo in C major, RV 443


----------



## Rogerx

Sergei Nakariakov - Baroque Trumpet Concertos


----------



## Rogerx

Antonio Vivaldi: Recorder Concerto RV 443 / Maurice Steger, Cappella Gabetta


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi - Summer - The Four Seasons I Musici HD


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

W.A. Mozart - Flute and Harp Concerto, K. 299;


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart - Flute and Harp Concerto in C, K. 299


----------



## Rogerx

Francois Boieldieu - Concert for Harp & Strings in C - III. Allegro agitato (Marisa Robles)


----------



## Rogerx

Handel Harp Concerto


----------



## Rogerx

HÄNDEL: Organ Concerto in A major HWV 296, La Divina Armonia


----------



## Rogerx

Janine Jansen - Leonidas Kavakos Bach Double Concerto D minor


----------



## Rogerx

J.S. Bach "Concerto for 2 Pianos BWV 1060" Béroff/Collard


----------



## Rogerx

Bach concerto for 3 Pianos BWV 1064


----------



## Rogerx

VIVALDI Concerto a minor for two violins


----------



## Rogerx

VIVALDI - Concerto for Two Cellos - René Schiffer, Mimé Brinkmann


----------



## Rogerx

Ignaz Pleyel - Symphony in D-minor, B147 (1791)


----------



## Rogerx

Ignaz Joseph Pleyel Clarinet Concerto No.1 B flat major 1/2


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Pfeiffer (1697-1761) - Overture in G


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Pfeiffer-Overture in G major-Batzdorfer Hofkapelle


----------



## Rogerx

Hieronymus Praetorius - Motetto - Canta


----------



## Rogerx

Dittersdorf - Double Bass Concerto


----------



## Rogerx

Karl Ditters von Dittersdorf Harp Concerto in A major, Jutta Zoff


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn Cello Concerto in C Major, Daniel Müller-Schott, Cameristi della Scala, Wilson Hermanto


----------



## Rogerx

Daniel Müller-Schott plays Bach


----------



## Rogerx

Cimarosa: Oboe Concerto in C Major - Arr. Benjamin - 1. Introduzione


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Josef Dominik Škroup - Horn Concerto in B-flat major


----------



## Rogerx

František Škroup - String Quartet No.2 in C-minor, Op.25


----------



## Rogerx

Antonín Reicha - Octet in E-flat major, Op.96 (1807)


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx

6 Masonic Songs, "Zur Bundeskette": No. 6. Die Drei


----------



## Rogerx

Gasparini - "Stabat Mater" - Mov. 1&2/9


----------



## Rogerx

Monza - Sinfonia detta 'La tempesta di mare'


----------



## Rogerx

La tempestá di mare - A. Vivaldi (Fabio Biondi, Europa Galante)


----------



## Rogerx

CORELLI • Concerto grosso • FABIO BIONDI & EUROPA GALANTE


----------



## Rogerx

Follia - Geminiani/Corelli - Orquesta Barroca del Real Conservatorio Superior de Música de Madrid


----------



## Rogerx

Markus Heinrich Graul (fl.1742-1799) - Violin Concerto in A


----------



## Rogerx

Concerto for Cello and Orchestra in A major by Markus Heinrich Graul


----------



## Rogerx

Loewe von Eisenach: Two Capricci for 2 natural trumpets & b.c


----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni Bononcini (1670-1747) Sinfonia Decima a 7


----------



## Rogerx

STABAT MATER DI ANTONIO VIVALDI


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Paisiello - Piano Concerto No. 6 in B-flat major, R 8.18


----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni Paisiello - Piano Concerto No. 4 in G minor, R 8.16


----------



## Rogerx

Albinoni - Oboe Concerto #2 in D Minor Op. 9


----------



## Rogerx

Albinoni - Sinfonia in G Major


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Adolf Hasse (1699-1783) - Messe in d (1751)


----------



## Rogerx

André Campra : Te Deum per soli, coro e orchestra (1729)


----------



## Rogerx

Campra - Les Festes Vénitiennes


----------



## Rogerx

Pavane in g minor by François Dufault


----------



## Rogerx

Première récréation de musique en sol mineur, Op. VIII: Chaconne


----------



## Rogerx

Louis Claude Daquin Troisième Suite


----------



## Rogerx

The Sound of Baroque, Michala Petri, Vivaldi Concerto for recorder RV 443


----------



## Rogerx

Antonio Vivaldi: Recorder Concerto c-minor RV441 (Michala Petri & Concerto Copenhagen)


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Sebastian Bach: Sonata C Major BWV 1033 - Petri/Perl/Esfahani


----------



## Rogerx

Patrick Gallois, Telemann: Fantasie A-dur für Flöte Solo


----------



## Rogerx

Flute Concerto No. 7 in E Minor: I. Allegro


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Gottfried Heinrich Stölzel - Te Deum (c.1720)


----------



## Rogerx

Gottfried Heinrich Stölzel -Concerto F-dur für Violine, Oboe, Streicher und B.c


----------



## Rogerx

Nicolaus Adam Strungk Sonata a 3 e Basso Continuo


----------



## Rogerx

Nicolaus Adam Strungk • Leucoleons Galamelite


----------



## Rogerx

Tunder: Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott (Herreweghe)


----------



## Rogerx

Jakob Friedrich Kleinknecht (1722-1794) - Sonata da camera No.4, Op.1 (1748)


----------



## Rogerx

Carl Friedrich Abel: Symphony in D, Op. 17, No. 3 (Hanover Band)


----------



## Rogerx

VIVALDI: Chamber Concerto in D minor RV 96, Il Delirio Fantastico


----------



## Rogerx

Carl Friedrich Abel - Sonata for Unaccompanied Viola da Gamba - WKO 155 -


----------



## Rogerx

Marcello - Oboe Concerto in d minor (Marcel Ponseele, baroque oboe / Il Gardellino)


----------



## Rogerx

Marino Concerto a 5 con due violini obbligati


----------



## Rogerx

Salvatore Allegra: Il pastore errante, per violino e orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Felice Alessandri (1747-1798) Sinfonia d-Moll ; LZO-Nord, Leitung Maren Trekel


----------



## Rogerx

Sonata Prima | Giovanni Battista Bassani


----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni Battista Bassani - Trio sonata op. V


----------



## Rogerx

Mercadante, Flute Concerto No. 2, Galway, I Solisti Veneti


----------



## Rogerx

MERCADANTE - Emmanuel Pahud -


----------



## Rogerx

EMMANUEL PAHUD Mozart Flute Concerto in G - 1 mov.


----------



## Rogerx

EMMANUEL PAHUD - Franz Benda Flute Concerto in E minor 1. Allegro con Brio.


----------



## Rogerx

Boccherini: La Musica Notturna delle Strade di Madrid - Op. 30 n. 6 (G. 324) / J. Savall


----------



## Rogerx

Christian-Ludwig Dieter, 3e concerto pour 2 flûtes


----------



## Rogerx

Christian Ludwig Dieter (1757-1822) - Fagottkonzert B-Dur


----------



## Rogerx

Joannes Patzelt (?-1748) - Castor et Pollux (c.1743)


----------



## Rogerx

Anton Eberl - Symphony in D-minor, Op.34


----------



## Rogerx

Anton Eberl - Piano Sonata in G-minor, Op.39


----------



## Rogerx

Carl Stamitz


----------



## Rogerx

Carl Stamitz - Piano Concerto in F major


----------



## Rogerx

Carl Stamitz - Cello Concerto No.4 in C-major


----------



## Rogerx

Battista Viotti - Cello Concerto in C-major


----------



## Rogerx

Anton Kraft - Cello Concerto in C-major, Op.4


----------



## Rogerx

Franz Danzi - Piano Concerto in E-flat major


----------



## Rogerx

Franz Danzi - Bassoon Concerto in G-minor


----------



## Rogerx

Franz Ignaz Danzi - Bassoon Concerto No. 2 in F major


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi Violin Concerto in B minor, RV391 | Amandine Beyer Gli Incogniti


----------



## Rogerx

VIVALDI: Laudate pueri Dominum [psalm 112] RV 600


----------



## Rogerx

Anton Filtz - Symphony in G minor


----------



## Rogerx

Anton Fils - Symphony in E-flat major


----------



## Rogerx

Anton Filtz-Konzert für Violoncello und Streichorchester G-dur


----------



## Rogerx

Ciaccona in A Major


----------



## Rogerx

Schmelzer - Sonata Quarta


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann ;Suite in A Minor for Flute and Strings, TWV 55:a2: I. Ouverture


----------



## Rogerx

Philipp Telemann Suite Flute and Strings A minor TWV 55 A 2 Il Giardino Armonico


----------



## Rogerx

l Giardino Armonico - Vivaldi - Concerto for four violins in B minor RV 580


----------



## Rogerx

Il Giardino Armonico - Vivaldi - Four Seasons - Spring


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi Concerto for 4 violins in B minor, RV 580 Il Giardino Armonico


----------



## Rogerx

Giuseppe Scarlatti (1718-1777) - Overture 'L´amor geloso' (1770)


----------



## Rogerx

D.Scarlatti - Fandango


----------



## Rogerx

Scarlatti - Concerto Grosso No. 3 in D Minor


----------



## Rogerx

Ignaz Joseph Pleyel Clarinet Concerto No.1 B flat major


----------



## Rogerx

Ignaz Joseph Pleyel - Cello Concerto C Major


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Gottlieb Janitsch. Quartet for oboe, violin, viola & continuo in G minor


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Gottlieb Janitsch. Sonata da camera in D major 'Echo,' Op. 5


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Gottlieb Janitsch- Sinfonia Es-Dur


----------



## Rogerx

Edmond Weber - Nocturne in D flat major, op. 1 (Erard Piano,1837)


----------



## Rogerx

6 Duo pour Cor et Harpe Edmond Weber J


----------



## Rogerx

Nonnosus Madlseder (1730-1797) - Symphonie D-Dur


----------



## Rogerx

Nonnosus Madlseder - Te Deum (c. 1770)


----------



## Rogerx

Christian Gotthelf Scheinpflug (1722-1770) - Symphonie D-Dur


----------



## Rogerx

Antoine-Frédéric Gresnick (1755-1799) - Sinfonie Concertante (c.1797)


----------



## Rogerx

Monteverdi -〈L'Orfeo〉Toccata / Sinfonie / Ritornelli - Instrumental music (John Eliot Gardiner)


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Christoph Friedrich Bach - Concerto for Viola, Piano and Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, Johann Christoph Friedrich (1732-1795) - Sonatas & Trios


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Christoph Friedrich Bach - Symphonie in B-Dur III./IV.


----------



## Rogerx

Carl Friedrich Zelter (1758-1832) - Cantata 'Johanna Sebus


----------



## Rogerx

Ernst Eichner (1740-1777) - Klarinettenkonzert Es-Dur


----------



## Rogerx

Francesco Onofrio Manfredini. Op.3. Concerto grosso nono in D major


----------



## Rogerx

Francesco Manfredini. Concerto for 2 Trumpets, Strings, Cembalo and Organ in D major


----------



## Rogerx

Manfredini -Trumpet Concerto in D major, 1710 (Friedemann Immer & Graham Nicholson)


----------



## Rogerx

Luigi Tomasini (1741-1808) - Trio for 2 Violins and Cello in A major I. Allegro


----------



## Rogerx

Trio for 2 Violins and Cello in G Major: I. Maestoso


----------



## Rogerx

Giovan Battista Polledro - Exercice 1 Andante sostenuto, Allegro non troppo


----------



## Rogerx

Giovan Battista Polledro - Exercice nr.2 - Andante


----------



## Rogerx

Felice Giardini - String Trio in B-flat major, Op. 17 No. 2


----------



## Rogerx

Felice Giardini (1716-1796) - String Quartet Op. 21 Nº 2 with Harpsichord


----------



## Rogerx

F. Giardini - Concerto op.15 n.1 - Giuliano Carmignola


----------



## Rogerx

Elmi: Oboe Concerto In A Minor - 1. Adagio


----------



## Rogerx

Oboe Concerto in B-Flat Major, Op. 9, No. 11: I. Allegro · Anthony Camden


----------



## Rogerx

Concerto for Flute and Orchestra in G Major, Op. 29: I. Allegro · James Galway · Carl Stamitz ·


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx

Johann Wilhelm Wilms - Flute Concerto in D-major, Op.24


----------



## Rogerx

Sammartini Concerto for recorder & strings in F-Major (Michala Petri and Concerto Copenhagen)


----------



## Rogerx

Sammartini - Magnificat in fa maggiore J.C. 111


----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni Battista Sammartini (c.1700-1775) - Te Deum


----------



## Rogerx

Francesco Domenico Araja (1709-c.1770) - Sinfonia in Re maggiore


----------



## Rogerx

Francesco Araja Vado a Morir (from "La Forza dell'Amore e dell'Odio", 1734)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Kozeluch - Sinfonia Concertante in E-flat major for trumpet, piano, mandoline & Double bass


----------



## Rogerx

Kozeluch - Clarinet Concerto No.2 in E-flat major


----------



## Rogerx

Leopold Koželuh Sinfonia Francese in A, Suk Chamber Orchestra Prague


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi Violin Concerto in B minor, RV391 | Amandine Beyer Gli Incogniti


----------



## Rogerx

VIVALDI: Concerto for 2 Violins and Cello in D minor Op. 3/11 RV 565, Akademie für Alte Musik


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Nepomuk Went - Sinfonia in E-flat major


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Nepomuk von Poissl Athalia 'Ihr weintet meinen Schmerz'


----------



## Rogerx

Hummel - Septet in C-major, Op.114 "The Military"


----------



## Rogerx

Peter von Winter - Sinfonia Concertante in B-flat major for violin, clarinet, horn & bassoon


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx

Jean-Jacques Beauvarlet-Charpentier (1734-1794) - Magnificat du 7ème Ton


----------



## Rogerx

Jean-Jacques Beauvarlet-Charpentier : Fugue


----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni Battista Martini: Sonata 11 for keyboard (1742)


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi Four Seasons: "Winter" (L'Inverno), complete; Cynthia Freivogel, Voices of Music 4K RV 297


----------



## Bulldog

Rogerx said:


> Hummel - Septet in C-major, Op.114 "The Military"


That's not baroque music. Are you trying to punk us? :lol:


----------



## Rogerx

Bulldog said:


> That's not baroque music. Are you trying to punk us? :lol:


you are punked but do not take it personal please


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Sebastiani: O Welt-Conclusion


----------



## Rogerx

Monteclair - Concerto No.1 for Traverso flute & B.C


----------



## Rogerx

M. P. de Montéclair: La mort de Didon


----------



## Rogerx

Sylvius Leopold Weiss - sonatas for lute - vol.7 (nº48)


----------



## Rogerx

Christian Friedrich Witt - Sonatas Nos. 7 & 10 (c.1695)C


----------



## Rogerx

Christian Ernst Graf - Sinfonia voor orkest, opus 1 nummer 2 in C gr.t.


----------



## Rogerx

Christian Ernst Friedrich Graf - Cello Concerto No. 1 in D major


----------



## Rogerx

Christian Ernst Graf - Laat ons juichen, Batavieren! (1766) (by Nico van der Meel)


----------



## Rogerx

Giuseppe Sammartini (1695-1750) Concertos & Overtures


----------



## Rogerx

Sammartini Concerto for recorder & strings in F-Major (Michala Petri and Concerto Copenhagen)


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: 1. Cellokonzert C-Dur ∙ hr-Sinfonieorchester ∙ Bruno Philippe ∙ Christoph Eschenbach


----------



## Rogerx

Alison Balsom, 'Haydn Trumpet Concerto in Eb, 1st mov.' (Allegro)


----------



## Rogerx

Friedrich Hartmann Graf (1727-1795) - Cello Concerto D-Dur


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Alison Balsom, 'Haydn Trumpet Concerto in Eb, 1st mov.' (Allegro)


a Triple like!!


----------



## Rogerx

Friedrich Hartmann Graf. Flute Concerto in C major


----------



## Rogerx

A. Vivaldi: Concerti con Molti Strumenti [Ensemble Matheus-J.-Ch.Spinosi]


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Staden - Motetto - Plausus Noricus


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Staden - Deutsches Magnificat


----------



## Rogerx

Handel - Music for the Royal Fireworks (Proms 2012)


----------



## Rogerx

Händel: Water Music - Akademie für alte Musik Berlin -


----------



## Rogerx

Pietro Antonio Locatelli. Violin Concerto No. 1 in D major


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Handel - Music for the Royal Fireworks (Proms 2012)


a Triple Like!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Stradella - Sinfonia in d minor, no. 22


----------



## Rogerx

Concerto h-moll Johann Gottfried Walther - Emmanuel Arakélian


----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni Battista Martini (1707-1784) - Sinfonia in Re Maggiore


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Gottfried Walther : Organ concerto after G. Torelli (a minor)


----------



## Rogerx

Torelli - Concerto for 4 Violins in A Minor


----------



## Rogerx

Antonio Martin Y Coll - La Folia (Jordi Savall, Hesperion XXI)


----------



## Rogerx

Antonio Martín y Coll "El Villano & Danza del Hacha"


----------



## Rogerx

Antonio Martin y Coll : Diferencias sobre las Folias


----------



## Rogerx

Geminiano Giacomelli - Quell'usignolo che innamorato canta


----------



## Rogerx

Geminiano Giacomelli - Quell' usignolo che innamorato


----------



## Rogerx

Antonio Maria Montanari (1676-1737) - Violin Concerto 'Dresden'


----------



## Rogerx

Georg Andreas Sorge (1703-1778) - Sonata in F (c.1747)


----------



## Rogerx

Herman-François Delange (1715-1781) - Sonate a tre VI en Ré majeur


----------



## Rogerx

Jakob Friedrich Kleinknecht (1722-1794) - Sonata da camera No.4, Op.1 (1748)


----------



## Rogerx

János Lavotta (1764-1820): Dance Verbunkos (Transylvania)


----------



## Rogerx

Nicola Francesco Haym "Sonatas para Violín y Bajo continuo"


----------



## Rogerx

Nicola Francesco Haym (1678-1729) Cello Sonata No.1 in A minor, Marco Ceccato


----------



## Rogerx

Franz Anton Maichelbeck (1702-1750) - Sonata a quattro


----------



## Rogerx

Franz Anton Maichelbeck Sonata VII f moll


----------



## Rogerx

A. VIVALDI: Chamber Concerto in D minor RV 96, Il Delirio Fantastico


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Tobias Krebs, Trio c moll


----------



## Rogerx

Arvid Niclas von Höpken - Sinfonia in D-major


----------



## Rogerx

Johan Helmich Roman - Sinfonia in G-major, BeRi 15


----------



## Rogerx

Ludwig Wenzel Lachnith (1746-1820) - Sinfonia B-Dur


----------



## Rogerx

Giuseppe Demachi (1732-c.1791) - Sinfonia Es-Dur


----------



## accmacmusic

An _Allegro_ by Roman, exquisitely arranged for the pipe organ:






(and well, someone had to do it: 555 Scarlatti's sonatas, all at once)


----------



## ldiat

O placido il mare, Julia Lezhneva


----------



## Rogerx

Quirinus van Blanckenburg (1654-1739): Cantata ¨L´Apologie des Femmes¨


----------



## Rogerx

Georg Philipp Telemann - Sonata in b minor - Flute & Continuo


----------



## Rogerx

Matteo Coferati: Lauda Spirituale - Folias Di Spagna: Lauda Spirituale - Folias Di Spagna


----------



## Rogerx

VIVALDI: Chamber Concerto in D minor RV 96, Il Delirio Fantastico


----------



## Rogerx

Matteo Coferati


----------



## Rogerx

Sinfonia in G major by Carlo Cecere: The Fretful Federation Mandolin Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Carlo Cecere-Concerto pour Mandoline 1


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx

Fortunato Chelleri - Sinfonia n° 3 in Sib maggiore - Atalanta Fugiens, Vanni Moretto


----------



## Rogerx

Stabat Mater, Nicolás Ledesma


----------



## Rogerx

Morgenlied- Eleanore Sophia Maria Westenholz


----------



## Rogerx

Sophia Maria Westenholz: Theme and Variations, Anna Maria McElwain, clavichord


----------



## Rogerx

Carlo Antonio Marino - String Sonatas | Italian Baroque Music


----------



## Rogerx

Purcell:Trumpet Tune D Major


----------



## Rogerx

William Boyce, Symphony No. 1 B-major, Trevor Pinnock


----------



## Rogerx

Sammartini - Magnificat in fa maggiore J.C. 111


----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni Battista Sammartini - Flute Concertino in D major


----------



## Rogerx

G. B. Sammartini - Symphony in F


----------



## Rogerx

Alessandro Stradella * La forza delle stelle


----------



## Rogerx

Stradella: Sonata in la minore per violino e continuo ''Tema con 24 variazioni''


----------



## Rogerx

Bach Double Violin Concerto - Yehudi Menuhin And David Oistrakh.


----------



## Rogerx

Mischa Maisky plays Bach Cello Suite No.1 in G (full)


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi - Dixit Dominus (RV 594)

From the Royal Concertgebouw in Amsterdam, Netherlands
Recorded on January 27, 2018


----------



## Rogerx

A. VIVALDI: " Sum in medio tempestatum" Motetto RV 632, Freiburger BO


----------



## Rogerx

Vivica Genaux
Sum in medio tempestatum (RV 632).
A. Vivaldi.


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Vivica Genaux
> Sum in medio tempestatum (RV 632).
> A. Vivaldi.


a Triple Like!!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Marcello - Oboe Concerto in d minor (Marcel Ponseele, baroque oboe / Il Gardellino)


----------



## Rogerx

Alessandro Marcello - Adagio in D minor


----------



## Rogerx

Benedetto Marcello (1686-1739) Concerto Grosso No.2


----------



## Rogerx

François Couperin - Première Leçon de Ténèbres


----------



## Rogerx

F. Couperin - L'Espagnole, from Les Nations (1726)


----------



## Rogerx

Georg Muffat Armonico Tributo Sonata No.2 in G minor


----------



## Rogerx

The violin sonata by Georg Muffat, performed by Eva Saladin (violin) and Johannes Keller (cimbalo cromatico). In meantone temperament with 17 pitches per octave. Live recording, July 2016, Kloster Beinwil, Switzerland.


----------



## Rogerx

Georg Muffat-Armonico Tributo-The Parley of Instruments


----------



## Rogerx

Johan Helmich Roman - Flute Concerto in G-major, BeRi 54


----------



## Rogerx

Johan Helmich Roman - Violin Concerto in D-minor, BeRi 49


----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni Buonaventura Viviani. Sonata for trumpet & organ in C major


----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni Buonaventura Viviani (c.1638-1693) - Sonata


----------



## Rogerx

Josse-François-Joseph Benaut (1741-1794) - Elevation 'Puer nobis' avec variations


----------



## Rogerx

Franz Xaver Kleinheinz (1765-1832) - Messe Solennelle pour le Sacre Napoleon (1804)


----------



## Rogerx

Paris Francesco Alghisi (1666-1733) - Credo a 4


----------



## Rogerx

Herman-François Delange (1715-1781) - Sonate a tre VI en Ré majeur


----------



## Rogerx

Mateu Soler i Ramos (c.1720-1799) - Sonata per a ***** en Do major


----------



## Rogerx

Hyacinthe Jadin- Troisiéme concerto pour piano


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi Violin Concerto in E minor, RV278 | Guiliano Carmignola


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi Violin Concerto in B minor, RV391 | Amandine Beyer Gli Incogniti


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Bernhard Bach: Ouverture-Suite in E minor


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Bernhard Bach - Ciaccona - Henk Verhoef


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Bernhard Bach: Ouverture-Suite in G major


----------



## Rogerx

Wilhelm Friedemann Bach - Cantatas


----------



## Rogerx

W.F.Bach: Concerto in F minor for Harpsichord, strings and B.C.


----------



## ldiat

Divine Cecilia Bartoli flirts with an Oboe (Magnificent Vivaldi)


----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni Bononcini Divertimenti Op.7


----------



## Rogerx

Joan Sutherland - Per la gloria d'adorarvi - G B Bononcini


----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni Battista Bononcini "Il Lamento d'Olimpia"


----------



## Rogerx

William Hayes (1708-1777) - Symphony in D minor


----------



## Rogerx

Rudolf Straube (1717-c.1785) - Sonata I for Guittar and Harpsichord


----------



## ldiat

VOCES8: Jesus bleibet meine Freude - JS Bach


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Wilhelm Hertel - Harp Concerto in F-major


----------



## Rogerx

J. W. Hertel: 'Sinfonia à 4' for strings & b.c. in F major


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Wilhelm Hertel (1727-1789) - Concerto in A minor for Bassoon, Strings and BC


----------



## Rogerx

Maurice Andre Telemann Trumpet Concerto in D


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann F minor sonata for bassoon, TWV 41f1


----------



## Dorsetmike

Some Flute sonatas


----------



## Rogerx

Henri Hamal - Trumpet Concerto in D major


----------



## Rogerx

Jean Noel Hamal Luik , Sinfonia


----------



## Rogerx

Henri-Joseph Rigel (1741-1799) - Symphonie No.4, Op.12


----------



## Rogerx

Georg Philipp Telemann-Concert for oboe, strings & basso continuo-f-minor,


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann Trio Sonata, TWV42:e2 / Dade / Tiscione / Thornton / Elkies / Festival Mozaic


----------



## JorgeDav

Bach - Mass in B minor BWV 232 - Van Veldhoven | Netherlands Bach Society


----------



## Rogerx

Andre Campra (1660-1744) Messe de Requiem


----------



## Rogerx

Campra - Les Festes Vénitiennes


----------



## Rogerx

Mondonville - Grand Motet


----------



## Rogerx

Mondonville - Grand Motet: "Dominus regnavit"


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in A Minor RV356


----------



## Rogerx

Rupert Ignaz Mayr: Sonate D-dur


----------



## Rogerx

Rupert Ignaz Mayr - Suite d moll: Gavotte


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Nicolaus Bach (1669-1753) - Missa brevis


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Heinrich Hörmann (1694-1763) - Missa Nr.3 (1750)


----------



## Rogerx

Franz Xaver Kleinheinz (1765-1832) - Messe Solennelle pour le Sacre Napoleon (1804)


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi - Concerto for Two Violins in A Minor RV522


----------



## Rogerx

Franz Berwald - Estrella de Soria - Ouverture


----------



## Rogerx

Berwald Septet - Nash ensemble radio studio recording 1979


----------



## Rogerx

Alexandre Tharaud - D'Anglebert: Chaconne


----------



## Rogerx

Berwald - Estrella de Soria - Ouverture


----------



## ldiat

J.S. Bach Cantata Wer Dank opfert, der preiset mich, BWV 17


----------



## Rogerx

Jean-Féry Rebel: La Terpsicore - Bremer Barockorchester, Olivia Centurioni


----------



## Rogerx

J.-F. Rebel: «Les Éléments» Simphonie nouvelle [Le Concert des Nations - J.Savall]


----------



## Rogerx

A. Forqueray - Suite No. 5 in C minor, from Pièces de viole


----------



## Rogerx

Antoine Forqueray - Suite No.5 in C minor 1/7


----------



## Rogerx

Alexandre Tharaud - Rameau: Prélude (Premier livre de pièces de clavecin)


----------



## Rogerx

PH.H. ERLEBACH: Ouverture No. 6 in G minor, Berliner Barock-Compagney


----------



## Rogerx

Philipp Heinrich Erlebach - Actu Homagiali (1705)


----------



## Rogerx

Philipp Heinrich Erlebach - Sonata Terza


----------



## Rogerx

Boccherini: La Musica Notturna delle Strade di Madrid - Op. 30 n. 6


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Samuel Endler - Sinfonia D-Dur


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Samuel Endler - Sinfonia D-Dur, Nr.11


----------



## Rogerx

Claude Balbastre - Sonate en quatuor No.1 (1779)


----------



## Rogerx

Laurent Belissen - Magnificat En Symphonie


----------



## Rogerx

. HEINICHEN: Concerto a 7 in G major S. 214, Ensemble Amarillis


----------



## Rogerx

William Boyce : Symphonies 1, 2 & 3 conducted by Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Rogerx

William Boyce - Coronation Anthem - The King Shall rejoice


----------



## Rogerx

Jakob Francisek Zupan (1734-1810) - Te Deum


----------



## Rogerx

Mauro Giuliani - Guitar Concerto No. 1, Op. 30 (1808)


----------



## Rogerx

Mauro Giuliani: Gran duetto concertante (Op. 52) for flute or violin & guitar / Lorenzo Micheli


----------



## Rogerx

Sonata Prima | Giovanni Battista Bassani


----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni Battista Bassani: Sonata in a minor, Op. 5, No. 1 (1683)


----------



## Rogerx

Christian Geist - Motetto - Domine in virtute tua laetabitur Rex


----------



## Rogerx

Christian Geist • Die mit Tränen säen


----------



## Rogerx

Christian Geist (c.1650-1711): Quis hostis


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Theile • Gehab dich Wohl • Mein Geist der opfert dir


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Theile Musikalisches Kunstbuch Suite Nr. X / Michaelis Consort


----------



## Rogerx

Christlieb Siegmund Binder - Sonata in D-major for piano & violoncelle d'amour


----------



## Rogerx

Christlieb Siegmund Binder (1723-1798) - Concerto per 2 cembali Re Maj.


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi Violin Concerto in E minor, RV281 | Fabio Biondi Europa Galante


----------



## Rogerx

Joseph Bodin de Boismortier. Concerto for bassoon in D major


----------



## Rogerx

Joseph Bodin de Boismortier (1689-1755) Concerto pour Zampogna


----------



## Rogerx

Joseph Bodin de Boismortier - Concerto Op. 15, no. III: III. Allegro


----------



## Rogerx

Carl Stamitz - Viola Concerto in D Major, Op.1


----------



## Rogerx

Stamitz: Op. 4 n. 2 - Sinfonia Pastorale in D major (Wolf D4) /


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Christoph Friedrich Bach Klavierkonzert 'Concerto Grosso' Es-Dur (1792)


----------



## Rogerx

Joseph-Hector Fiocco (1703-1741) - Laudate pueri Dominum


----------



## Rogerx

O Jesu Mi Dulcissime de Felice Anerio


----------



## Rogerx

Filli, no'l niego, io dissi per soprano, 2 violini e basso continuo "La Gelosia": IV. Aria..


----------



## Rogerx

Ensemble: Stuttgart Chamber Orchestra
Arranger: Alfred H. Bartels
Composer: Pierre-Antoine Fiocco


----------



## Rogerx

Niccolò Jommelli - Sinfonia in G major


----------



## Rogerx

Antoine Mahaut (1719 - before 1775) - Concerto for Flute in E minor


----------



## Rogerx

Niccolò Jommelli - La Passione di Nostro Signore Gesù Cristo


----------



## Rogerx

Pietro Giuseppe Gaetano Boni - Sonata op. 2 n. 2


----------



## Rogerx

Jommelli - Piano Concerto in D major


----------



## Rogerx

G. B. Sammartini - Symphony in F (JC 37)


----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni Battista Sammartini (c.1700-1775) - Te Deum


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Zadok the Priest


----------



## Rogerx

Handel - Concerto for trumpet and organ in B-Flat Major


----------



## Rogerx

Let the bright Seraphim -- Danielle de Niese


----------



## Rogerx

Carl Ludwig Junker Piano Concerto in B-Flat Major


----------



## Rogerx

Bach - Concert for Violin a-minor - Julia Fischer


----------



## Rogerx

VIVALDI Concerto a minor for two violins


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Concerto for 4 Violins in B minor RV 580


----------



## Rogerx

VIVALDI: Viola d'amore Concerto in A minor RV 397, Accademia Bizantina


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Let the bright Seraphim -- Danielle de Niese


a Triple Like!!!!


----------



## Rogerx

French Baroque Song: Jan Petit qui danse (Occitania, after 1643) / Le Poème Harmonique


----------



## Rogerx

Boccherini - Fandango - Castanets


----------



## Rogerx

L'Arpeggiata - Athanasius Kircher (1602-1680) - Tarantella Napoletana, Tono Hypodorico


----------



## Rogerx

Josef Antonín Gurecký (1709-1769) - Concerto per il Violoncello obligato


----------



## Rogerx

VIVALDI: Chamber Concerto in D minor RV 96, Il Delirio Fantastico


----------



## ldiat

Les Arts Florissants "Chi vol che m'innamori " a 3 voci e 2 violini


----------



## Rogerx

Philipp Friedrich Böddecker - Sonata sopra la monica


----------



## Rogerx

Böddecker: Natus est Jesus (René Jacobs)


----------



## Rogerx

Leonardo Leo - Cello concertos (Anner Bylsma)


----------



## Rogerx

Leonardo Leo: Concerto for flute, strings & b.c. in G major


----------



## Rogerx

Nicola Fiorenza: Chamber concerto for recorder, 2 violins & b.c. in A minor


----------



## Rogerx

Nicola Fiorenza - Concerto for 3 Violins in a minor


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Christoph Schmidt, "Der Waffen gefolget"


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Christoph Pez (1664-1716) Suite in D minor


----------



## Rogerx

Concerto Pastorale in F major for 2 Recorders, 2 Violins and Viola : VI Passacaglia


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Christoph Pez-Sonata VIII in G minor-Stylus Phantasticus


----------



## Rogerx

Jean Baptiste Lully (1632-1687) Suite in C major


----------



## Rogerx

Jean Baptiste Lully: L'Orchestre Du Roi Soleil, 1ère Suite, "Le Bourgeois Gentilhomme"


----------



## Rogerx

Gluck - Orfeo ed Euridice - Dance of the Blessed Spirits


----------



## Rogerx

Gluck Overture to Iphigenie en Aulide


----------



## Rogerx

Gluck - Flute Concerto in G major


----------



## Rogerx

Desvelado dueño mío- TOMÁS DE TORREJÓN Y VELASCO ~Baroque Music in Latin America (S.XVII/XVIII)


----------



## Rogerx

Tomás de Torrejón y Velasco: A este sol peregrino


----------



## Rogerx

Joseph Bodin de Boismortier - Concerto à 5 flutes in e, Op. 15 n. 6


----------



## Rogerx

Laurent Belissen (1693-1762) - Magnificat En Simphonie


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi - Gloria In D Major RV 589


----------



## Rogerx

Luigi Boccherini: Minuetto


----------



## Rogerx

Joseph Bodin de Boismortier (1689-1755) Concerto pour Zampogna


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Michael Bach - Herr, ich warte auf dein Heil


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Michael Bach [1648-1694] - Motetten - "VOX LUMINIS"


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Michael Bach - Cantata - Das Volk, so im Finstern wandelt


----------



## Rogerx

Lorenzo Zavateri - Violin Concerto No. 4 in c minor, Op. 1


----------



## Rogerx

Lorenzo Gaetano Zavateri (1690-1764) -


----------



## Rogerx

Lorenzo Gaetano Zavateri (1690-1764) - Concerto quarto in C minor for Violino obligato


----------



## ldiat

J.S. Bach "Aus der Tiefen rufe ich, Herr, zu dir" | Leipziger Cantorey & Sächsisches Barockorcheste


----------



## Rogerx

Music from the "Klavierbuchlein des Johannes Schuster" aus Wurmloch, transilvanian.
Andante, Allegro and March.
Organ, Jürg Leutert and virginal, Brita Falch Leutert


----------



## Rogerx

Johannes Caioni


----------



## Rogerx

Grossau / Cristian-Jetzt sinkt die Sonne nieder


----------



## Rogerx

Excerpts from the DVD "Baroque Ensemble ´Transylvania´- A Musical Journey"


----------



## Rogerx

Transylvanian baroque: Wenn ich, o Schöpfer, deine Macht


----------



## Rogerx

Martin Gerbert - Offertory - Quoniam praevenisti eum


----------



## Rogerx

G.B. Ferrandini: String Quartet in G minor


----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni Buonamente - Sonata à 6


----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni Battista Buonamente: Sonata Seconda à tre Violins


----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni Legrenzi - Sonata La Foscari


----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni Legrenzi - Sonata Op. 10, No. XIV


----------



## Rogerx

Heinrich Ignaz Franz von Biber - Partia I in D minor


----------



## Rogerx

Joseph Meißner (c.1725-1795) - Sinfonie in C-Dur


----------



## Rogerx

Amandus Ivanschiz (1727-1758) - Sinfonia in G


----------



## Rogerx

Franticek Václav Habermann (1706-1783) - Konzert in D


----------



## Rogerx

Rachel Podger - Rosary Sonata nr. 16 'The Guardian Angel' (live @Bimhuis Amsterdam)


----------



## Rogerx

Biber: Sonata in G major: La pastorella


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Christoph Kellner - Trio für Orgel


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Christoph Kellner Fantasia in g-moll für Orgel from Op. 17


----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni Benedetto Platti - Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor


----------



## Rogerx

Platti Sonata


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Georg Zechner - Organ Concerto in F major


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi Violin Concerto in E minor, RV278 | Guiliano Carmignola


----------



## Rogerx

Avi Avital plays Vivaldi Mandolin Concerto in C Major |


----------



## Rogerx

Antonio Vivaldi - Concerto for 2 Mandolins and Orchestra (RV532) by Het CONSORT


----------



## Rogerx

TELEMANN: Concerto for Mandolin, Hammered Dulcimer and Harp in F major TWV 53:F1


----------



## Rogerx

Ferdinando Bertoni "Miserere"


----------



## Rogerx

Ferdinando Bertoni - Orfeo ed Euridice - Aria di Orfeo - Addio, addio i miei sospi


----------



## Rogerx

Ferdinando Bertoni Sinfonia in re mag


----------



## Rogerx

Fest Chor di Ignaz Ritter von Seyfried


----------



## Rogerx

Christoph Nichelmann (1717-1762) - Concerto per il Cembalo à Cinque


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi - Concerto for Two Violins in A Minor RV522


----------



## Rogerx

PAOLO BELLASIO "Perché fuggi, anima mia?


----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni de Macque's Consonanze Stravaganti


----------



## Rogerx

Francesco Feo - Missa


----------



## Rogerx

Francesco Feo - Salve Regina in Do minore


----------



## Rogerx

Luigi Boccherini: Minuetto


----------



## Rogerx

Antonio Maria Pacchioni - Agli applausi


----------



## Rogerx

Bernardo Pasquini - La Sete di Christo


----------



## Rogerx

Bernardo Pasquini (1637-1710), Sinfonia a Quatro.


----------



## Rogerx

Michelangelo Rossi - Toccata Settima (Scrolling Score)


----------



## Rogerx

Michelangelo Rossi: Toccates 1-2-3


----------



## Rogerx

Gottlieb Muffat (1690-1770) Suites for Harpsichord


----------



## Rogerx

Antonio Salieri - Sinfonia Veneziana


----------



## Rogerx

Antonio Salieri - Piano Concerto in C


----------



## Rogerx

Antonio Salieri: Ouverture to Les Danaïdes


----------



## Rogerx

Salieri: Ouverture to Der Rauchfangkehrer


----------



## Rogerx

Antonio Salieri: Falstaff - Sinfonia


----------



## Rogerx

Jean-Baptiste Stuck - Les Festes Bolonnoises


----------



## Rogerx

Jean Baptiste Lully (1632-1687) Suite in C major


----------



## Rogerx

Antonio Tonelli (1686-1765) - Sonata in sol [HQ audio]


----------



## Rogerx

Boccherini: La Musica Notturna delle Strade di Madrid - Op. 30 n. 6


----------



## Rogerx

Mischa Maisky - Haydn - Cello Concerto No 1 in C major


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi Harp Concerto in D Major


----------



## Rogerx

Johannes Matthias Sperger - Sinfonia in F-major


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Matthias Sperger :Trumpet Concerto No.1 - Helmut Erb


----------



## Rogerx

Frederick II Hohenzollern - Flute Concerto in C major, I Allegro


----------



## Rogerx

EMMANUEL PAHUD - Friedrich der Grosse Concerto for flute in C major


----------



## Rogerx

José de Torres (c.1670-1738) - Batalla


----------



## Rogerx

José de Torres, Cantatas Profanas: Pájaros que al ver el alba, María Luz Álvarez, soprano.


----------



## Rogerx

José de Torres, Cantatas Profanas: Esfera de Neptuno, María Luz Álvarez, soprano.


----------



## Rogerx

José de Torres


----------



## Rogerx

Salve Regina, a 6-CARLOS PATIÑO~Baroque Polyphony in Puebla (New Spain, 17th Century)


----------



## Rogerx

Christopher Gibbons Not unto us - Fantasy-suite in d - Ah, my Soul


----------



## Rogerx

Scarlatti: Sonata K9 (Constance Luzzati, harp)


----------



## Rogerx

Carl Heinrich Graun : Harpsichord Concerto in C Minor


----------



## Rogerx

Carl Heinrich Graun (1703-1759) TE DEUM


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Adolf Hasse - Sinfonia in g-minor


----------



## Rogerx

Rebel -〈Les Elemens〉1737 / 1. Le Cahos (Reinhard Goebel / Musica Antiqua Köln)


----------



## Rogerx

Jean-Féry Rebel: Fantaisie - Bremer Barockorchester, Alta Danza


----------



## Rogerx

Mondonville - Grand Motet: "Dominus regnavit" - Mov. 1-3


----------



## Rogerx

Mondonville- Sonata No. 1 in B Minor: Grave


----------



## Rogerx

Georg Muffat: Violin Sonata


----------



## Rogerx

Muffat - Passacaglia, from Armonico Tributo (1682)


----------



## Rogerx

Sammartini, Sonate per Flauto e Basso Continuo


----------



## Rogerx

Paolo Salulini - Concerto for Dulcimer in G-major


----------



## Rogerx

SAMMARTINI: Concerto Grosso in G minor Op.5/6, Capriccio BO


----------



## Rogerx

Paolo Salulini -Concerto for Dulcimer and Harpsichord in G Majo


----------



## Rogerx

Sammartini - Symphony in F (JC 37)


----------



## Rogerx

Boccherini - Piano Concerto in E-flat major, G.487


----------



## Rogerx

Schmelzer - Lamento sopra la morte Ferdinandi III


----------



## Rogerx

Missa "Non sine quare". Johann Caspar Kerll (1627 - 1693)


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Kaspar Kerll - Missa pro defunctis 05 SANCTUS


----------



## Rogerx

Porpora: Alle Figlie del Coro


----------



## Rogerx

Rebel -〈Les Elemens〉1737 / 1. Le Cahos (Reinhard Goebel / Musica Antiqua Köln)


----------



## Rogerx

J.H.SCHMELZER - Ciaccona in A major


----------



## Rogerx

Karl Kohaut - Concerto for lute in F


----------



## Rogerx

Karl Kohaut - Concerto per basso in Re maggiore


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi Concertos for mandolin Avi Avital Venice Baroque Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Carl Friedrich Abel: Arpeggio / Petr Wagner


----------



## Rogerx

Carl Friedrich Abel-Suite en Re menor


----------



## Rogerx

Carl Friedrich Abel - Concerto for clavier and orchestra op.11 No. 5 in G Major


----------



## Rogerx

Hans Leo Haßler, "Mein G'müth ist mir verwirret"


----------



## Rogerx

Hans Leo Hassler - Missa Secunda


----------



## Rogerx

Michel-Richard Delalande: 'Te Deum', Grand Motet S.32


----------



## Rogerx

Michel Richard Delalande - Concert de Trompettes


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Samuel Endler - Sinfonia D-Dur, Nr.11


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx

Marcello - J.S.Bach - Adagio from Oboe concerto d-moll


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Concertos For Oboe & Oboe D'Amore


----------



## Rogerx

Pier Luigi Fabretti Oboe Concerto in C Major, RV 451: I. Allegro molto


----------



## Rogerx

Pier Luigi Fabretti -Oboe Concerto in G Minor, RV 460: II. Largo


----------



## Rogerx

Marcello: Oboe Concerto in D minor - 2. Adagio


----------



## Rogerx

Albinoni Concerto In B Flat Major


----------



## Rogerx

Adagio in G Minor (Albinoni)


----------



## Rogerx

Albinoni - Oboe Concerto #2 in D Minor Op. 9


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi - Concerto en si bémol majeur


----------



## Rogerx

Albinoni Oboe Concertos Op.7 Nos.1-8


----------



## Rogerx

Schwencke - Oboe Concerto in C major


----------



## Rogerx

Christian Friedrich Gottlieb Schwenke - „Fughetta C-Dur"


----------



## Rogerx

Riccardo Broschi - "Chi non sente" World Premiere Recording!


----------



## Rogerx

Riccardo Broschi: La Merope (1732) - Ouverture for strings & b.c. / Nove musiche


----------



## Rogerx

Antonio BRUNELLI - CANZONI E BALLETTI


----------



## Rogerx

Antonio BRUNELLI - Anima mea liquaefacta est


----------



## Rogerx

Carlo Pallavicino, Dormite Pupille


----------



## Rogerx

"Laetatus sum" (excerpt) - Carlo Pallavicino


----------



## Rogerx

(c.1597-1681) Cantata spirituale


----------



## Rogerx

Benedetto Ferrari


----------



## Rogerx

Mandolin Sonata in E Minor: I. Arpeggio · Artemandoline Baroque Ensemble


----------



## Rogerx

The Academy of Ancient Music reveal their 'mystery music' from concerts in May 2018 - a Sinfonia by little-known Italian composer, Giuseppe Antonio Brescianello.


----------



## Bulldog

Rogerx said:


> Christian Friedrich Gottlieb Schwenke - „Fughetta C-Dur"


That really hits the spot. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Rogerx

Bulldog said:


> That really hits the spot. Thanks for sharing!!


My pleasure sir ...........................................


----------



## Rogerx

Francesco Antonio Bonporti (1672-1749) Serenata VI in A major


----------



## Rogerx

Francesco Antonio Bonporti (1672-1749) - Concerto in D Major Op. 11 Nº 8


----------



## Rogerx

Francesco Manfredini The Christmas Concerto


----------



## Rogerx

Giuseppe Torelli. Concerto for Violin in E minor, Op. 8, No. 9


----------



## Rogerx

TORELLI: Violin Sonata in E minor GieT 60, Les Accents


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Trier (1716-1790): Praeludium a-moll


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Wilhelm Wilms: Piano Trio in C major, 1st movement - Mori Trio


----------



## Rogerx

Pehr Frigel - Ouverture in C-minor


----------



## Rogerx

Joachim Nicolas Eggert - Symphony No.2 in G-minor


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann - TAFELMUSIK: Ouvertüresuite B-Dur (TWV 55:B 1


----------



## Rogerx

G.P. Telemann Trumpet Concertos


----------



## Rogerx

Capricciata e contrappunto bestiale alla mente - Adriano Banchieri


----------



## Rogerx

Adriano Banchieri: La Pazzia Senile


----------



## Rogerx

Locatelli, Pietro A. Violin Concerto op3 no.12


----------



## Rogerx

Allegro: Concerto no. 9 in G Major · Pietro Locatelli


----------



## Rogerx

Trio Sonata in D minor, Op. 5, No. 5 - Largo. Vivace · Pietro Locatelli · Ars rediviva


----------



## Rogerx

Locatelli - Introduzione Teatrale Op. 4 No. 5


----------



## Rogerx

O Mysterium Ineffabile - Jean Baptiste François Lallouette 1651 -1728


----------



## Rogerx

David Petersen - Schreit niet meer (Abraham Alewijns)


----------



## Rogerx

Georg Muffat: Violin Sonata


----------



## Rogerx

Muffat - Passacaglia, from Armonico Tributo (1682)


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Christoph Rothe • Matthäus Passion / selections


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Theile: Kyrie (Missa Brevis)


----------



## Dorsetmike

Jordi Savall: Lachrimae Caravaggio, long one 1H22m


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Christian Bach - Oboe Concerto in F-major,


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Christian Bach - Piano Concerto in E-flat major


----------



## Rogerx

Pietro Antonio Fiocco- Presto, Adagio, Presto


----------



## Rogerx

AY, LEONIDA - Juan Serqueira de Lima (c.1655 - desp. 1726)


----------



## Rogerx

Vincent Lübeck - Praeambulum ex E, Tjark Pinne an der Christian Vater Orgel, Wiefelstede St.Johannes


----------



## Rogerx

Henry Purcell - Abdelazer or The Moor's Revenge -- Incidental music for strings


----------



## Captainnumber36

It's time for me to explore this thread. Baroque music is really speaking to me lately, it has such a refined quality to it that appeals to me right now.


----------



## flamencosketches

Captainnumber36 said:


> It's time for me to explore this thread. Baroque music is really speaking to me lately, it has such a refined quality to it that appeals to me right now.


Same thing with me. It's funny, I'll go months hardly listening to any Baroque music at all, and then out of nowhere it's all I want to hear. I've been on a big Handel kick. What a composer he was...


----------



## Captainnumber36

I've been listening to this tonight, it's quite relaxing.


----------



## Rogerx

Francesco Antonio Pistocchi (1659-1726) 'Lagrima l'alma mia' / 'Caro Dio'


----------



## Rogerx

Francesco Antonio Pistocchi: Il Narciso (Ansbach,1697)
Barockensemble der Hochschule für Musik und Tanz Köln
Kai Wessel


----------



## Rogerx

Francesco Antonio Uttini - Thetis och Pelée - Aria di Jupiter - I min Olymp jag sist förhindrad


----------



## Rogerx

Musica bremensis 04 - Clamor Heinrich Abel - Zwei Suiten


----------



## Rogerx

CARL F. ABEL - SUITE in D MINOR - PAOLO PANDOLFO


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Rudolf Ahle - Herr nun lässestu deinen Diener


----------



## Rogerx

Clemens Thieme-Sonata a 8 in C Major


----------



## Rogerx

Handel Harp Concerto


----------



## Rogerx

Carl Ditters von Dittersdorf - Symphony in C-major "La Prise de la Bastille


----------



## Rogerx

Dittersdorf: Harp Concerto in A major - 1. Allegro molto


----------



## Rogerx

Mudge - Concerto for Trumpet in D 1st. Vivace - Allegro (Ludvig Güttler)


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi - Trumpet Concerto for 2 Trumpets


----------



## Rogerx

J. Schenck: Scherzi Muzicali Op.VI-Suite in A minor [Modo Antiquo-B.Hoffmann]


----------



## Rogerx

Johannes Schenck (1660-1712) Fantasia No.1


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Vierdanck (1605-1646) Canzona, Passamezzo, Capriccio


----------



## Rogerx

PANDOLFIS CONSORT - Johann Vierdanck


----------



## Rogerx

Concerto for 2 Violins in A Minor, Op. 3 No. 8: I. Allegro · Tafelmusik Baroque Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Joseph Fux Compositions for Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Giacomo Antonio Perti - Gesù al Sepolcro


----------



## Rogerx

Giacomo Antonio Perti, Plaudite mortales


----------



## Rogerx

Sonata in D Major: II. Andante


----------



## Rogerx

Pierre Dandrieu - O Filii et Filiae


----------



## Rogerx

Gaetano Veneziano - Passione secondo Giovanni (Alarcon)


----------



## Rogerx

Gaetano Veneziano - Rident Campi (aria)


----------



## Rogerx

Purcell - Abdelazer, or The Moor's Revenge (Z. 570)


----------



## Rogerx

Henry Purcell - King Arthur - Aria: What Power Art Thou (The Cold Genius)


----------



## Rogerx

Dido and Aeneas - When I am laid in earth / Purcell. Tatiana Troyanos,


----------



## Rogerx

Rachel Podger & Daniele Caminiti ~ Isabella Leonarda - Sonata Duodecima


----------



## Rogerx

Niccolò Jommelli - Sinfonia in G major


----------



## Rogerx

Niccolò Jommelli - Dixit Dominus


----------



## Rogerx

Philipp Friedrich Buchner(1641-1699) - sonata a 2 fagotti e b.c. in Do maggiore.
Paolo Tognon, dulciana
Claudio Sartorato, cervellato(rankett)


----------



## Rogerx

Philip Friedrich Buchner sonata XI adagio allegro allegro


----------



## Rogerx

Philip Friedrich Buchner - Benedicam Dominum


----------



## Rogerx

William Boyce - Coronation Anthem - The King Shall rejoice


----------



## Rogerx

William Boyce, Symphony No. 1 B-major, Trevor Pinnock


----------



## Rogerx

William Boyce {1711 - 1779} Concerto Grosso in E minor


----------



## Rogerx

Sébastien de Brossard: 'Miserere mei Deus', Grand Motet


----------



## Rogerx

Sébastien De Brossard - Canticum Eucharisticum Pro Pace


----------



## Rogerx

Sébastien de Brossard: Missa Quinti Toni pro tempore Nativitatis Domini (Martin Gester et al)


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Adolf Hasse - Sinfonia in g-minor


----------



## Rogerx

Hasse - Fuga e Grave for Strings in G Minor


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Adolph Hasse - Ruggiero - Ouverture


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Friedrich Alberti (1642-1710): O lux beata trinitas


----------



## Rogerx

Falckenhagen Adam - Allegro from Sonata V op. I


----------



## Rogerx

Sebastian Knüpfer • Ach Herr, strafe mich nicht


----------



## Rogerx

Es haben mir die Hoffärtigen · Cantus Cölln · Sebastian Knüpfer


----------



## Rogerx

John Frederick Lampe ~ Pyramus & Thisbe (1745)


----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni Bononcini ~ La nemica d'Amore fatta amante (1693) ~ "Pur ti riveggio"


----------



## Rogerx

Ingrediente Domino - Pandolfo Zallamella


----------



## Rogerx

Francesco Manelli. La Luciata a 3 - Antonio Florio


----------



## Rogerx

Alle eure Sorgen werfet auf den Herrn · Sächsisches Vocalensemble Motetten der Hiller-Sammlung: Motets by Homilius, Rolle, Hiller, Graun & Harrer


----------



## Rogerx

Luca Antonio Predieri - Zenobia - Aria - Pace una volta


----------



## Rogerx

Kathleen Battle; Wynton Marsalis; "Pace und Volta"; Zenobia; Luca Antonio Predieri


----------



## Rogerx

Kathleen Battle & Wynton Marsalis - Baroque Duet - Let the Bright Seraphim


----------



## Rogerx

Arie con Tromba Sola: 1. Si suoni la tromba (Voice) · Wynton Marsalis · Kathleen Battle · Alessandro Scarlatti · Anthony Newman


----------



## Rogerx

Ruggiero Giovannelli: Suavissimi Jesu


----------



## Rogerx

Gottfried Kirchhoff Praeludium und Fuge in C-mol from the Mylau tablature


----------



## Rogerx

Friedrich Heine- Die Lorelei


----------



## Rogerx

Francesco Corbetta - Caprice de Chacone


----------



## Rogerx

Francesco Corbetta: Varii Scherzi di Sonate (1648), Guitarre Royalle


----------



## Rogerx

Avi Avital plays Vivaldi Mandolin Concerto in C Major


----------



## DarkPast




----------



## Rogerx

Jacques Mauduit - En son temple sacré, louez le grand Dieu, psaume 150


----------



## Rogerx

Soit qu l'oeil pourveu (ode a la reyne) (Jacques Mauduit)


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Adam Reincken Hortus Musicus IV in D minor


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Adam Reincken (1623 - 1722) Suite in a minor


----------



## Ellis Thompson

Biber 'Battalia a 10' performed by the fantastic Voices of Music:






There are many great Violin Sonatas, too, including the Rosary Sonatas with irregular 'scordatura' tuning!


----------



## Rogerx

MCGIBBON: Sonata No.3 in E Minor for violin and continuo, Largo


----------



## Rogerx

William McGibbon Trio sonata in D


----------



## Rogerx

Claudio Monteverdi - Magnificat (complete)


----------



## Rogerx

Bernarda Fink sings Lamento della Ninfa (Claudio Monteverdi)


----------



## Rogerx

Schütz - Alleluia: Lobet den Herren / Capriccio Stravagante / Vox Luminis /


----------



## Rogerx

Heinrich Schütz - Die Himmel erzählen die Ehre Gottes


----------



## Rogerx

FRANCESCA CACCINI, 'Ciaccona' (Il primo libro delle Musiche)


----------



## Rogerx

Francesca Caccini "La liberazione di Ruggiero dall'isola di Alcina" - Antri gelati


----------



## Rogerx

Francesca Caccini "Non sò se quel sorriso" - Shannon Mercer


----------



## Rogerx

Pietro Sanmartini - Sinfonie op.2


----------



## Rogerx

Sammartini: J-C 73 / Concerto con molti istromenti in E flat major / La Serenissima


----------



## Rogerx

Concerto Grosso in C Minor, Op 1 No 2 Pietro Locatelli


----------



## ldiat

Amanda Forsythe - "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" BWV51 Johann Sebastian Bach


----------



## Rogerx

Carl Friedrich Abel Sonata For Bassoon and Pianoforte 1764


----------



## Rogerx

Carl Friedrich Abel • Cello Concerto I


----------



## Rogerx

Concerto for 7 Trumpets and Timpani: I. Allegro


----------



## Rogerx

Boxberg - Cantata 'Bestelle dein Haus'


----------



## Rogerx

Boxberg: Sardanapalus: Act III: Aria: Ihr grausamen Himmel, ihr donnernden Wolken


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Fantasia Wo Gott der Herr nicht bei uns hält, BWV 1128 · Bernard Foccroulle


----------



## Rogerx

Förtsch: Aus der Tiefe


----------



## Rogerx

J. M. Nicolai: Sonata a tre viol da gamba - Ciaconi


----------



## Rogerx

Sonata a 2 in C Major · Echo du Danube Ensemble


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Schop: Lachrimae Pavaen for Viola da Gamba and Bas...


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Schop • Christ lag in Todesbanden


----------



## Rogerx

Thomas Selle: Christ ist erstanden


----------



## flamencosketches

Andreas Scholl singing "He was despised" from Handel's Messiah, accompanied by William Christie and Les Arts Florissant. A super slow, heartfelt rendition. I like it.


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Ernst Eberlin (1702-1762) - Missa in C


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Ernst Eberlin (1702-1762) - Sonata in G


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Adolf Hasse (1699-1783) Flute Sonata in A major


----------



## Rogerx

C.P.E. Bach / Cello Concerto in A minor, Wq. 170 (H. 432)


----------



## Rogerx

Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach - Oboe Concerto in B flat major, Wq 164


----------



## Dorsetmike

Baroque dance music


----------



## Dorsetmike

L'Arpeggiata: Via Crucis


----------



## Dorsetmike

More from L'Arpegiata


----------



## Rogerx

Matthias Weckmann • Wie liegt die Stadt so wüste


----------



## Rogerx

Matthias Weckmann • Weine nicht, es hat überwunden


----------



## Rogerx

Zachow, Friedrich Wilhelm - Cristmas Cantata 'Lobe den Herrn, meine Seele'


----------



## Rogerx

Zachow; Vom Himmel kam der Engel Schar


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Paul von Westhoff Violin Sonata No 2 Third Movement


----------



## Rogerx

Westhoff: Sonata "La guerra" in A Major - 1. Adagio con una dolce maniera - Allegro


----------



## DarkPast

Looking for Bach pedal harpsichord.. cant believe this player doing this from memory.

Bach Trio Sonata 5


----------



## Rogerx

Musica Antiqua Latina - Giovanni Maria Bononcini - Sonata a Tre in Sol Minore


----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni Maria Bononcini "Cantata_Arde il mio petto amante"


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Theodor Roemhildt (1684-1767) : Mein „Abba" kömmt vor deinen Thron RoemV 15.


----------



## Rogerx

Mateusz Zwierzchowski (c.1713-1768) - Requiem (1760)


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Sebastian Bach - Brandenburg Concerto No. 3


----------



## Rogerx

J.S Bach: Toccata and Fugue in D Minor


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Johann Sebastian Bach - Brandenburg Concerto No. 3


a Triple like!!!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Suite No. 6 in F major - Ouverture · Johann Caspar Ferdinand Fischer · Musica da camera Praga


----------



## Rogerx

- Gavotte · Johann Caspar Ferdinand Fischer ·


----------



## Rogerx

Paduana Doaga - Gaillarde Zibotte


----------



## Rogerx

Anonymous: Gagliarda


----------



## Rogerx

Philipp Heinrich Erlebach (1667-1714) Aus: Sonata Terza


----------



## Rogerx

PH.H. ERLEBACH: «Meine Seufzer, meine Klage», Capricornus Consort Basel


----------



## Rogerx

Les Indes galantes, Quatrième entrée "Les sauvages": "Forêts paisibles"


----------



## Rogerx

ean Philippe Rameau - Nouvelles Suites (Alain Moglia, Orchestre de Chambre de Toulouse)


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Les Indes galantes, Quatrième entrée "Les sauvages": "Forêts paisibles"


a Triple Like!!!!!


----------



## Rogerx

RAMEAU: «Les Indes Galantes» Forêts paisibles, Les Ambassadeurs


----------



## Rogerx

André Campra Ballet Suite from Les Fêtes Vénitiennes William Christie


----------



## Rogerx

Campra - Les Festes Vénitiennes


----------



## Rogerx

Riccardo Broschi - 1698-1756 "Chi non sente" World Premiere Recording!


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Philipp Förtsch • Ich weiß, das mein Erlöser lebt • Ach, dass die Hülfe aus Zion


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Philipp Förtsch • Herr, wie lange wiltu mein so gar vergessen


----------



## Rogerx

Slokar Trombone Quartet - Melchior Franck (1573-1639): Six Dance Movements


----------



## Rogerx

Melchior Franck (1579/1580-1639): Das ist mir lieb (Psalm 116, 1623)


----------



## Rogerx

Sarabanda - Christian Ritter


----------



## Rogerx

Christian Ritter - Suite in F sharp minor (G. Leonhardt)


----------



## Rogerx

Michael Praetorius (1571-1621): Suite de Danses (1612) | Sietze de Vries, Kalina Vladovska


----------



## Rogerx

Praetorius Six Dances from Terpsichore


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Schelle • Frisch auff mein Herz • O Unglück


----------



## Rogerx

Schelle - Cantata 'Machet die Tore weit'


----------



## Rogerx

Augustin Pfleger "Heut ist Gottes Himmelreich"


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Anton Filtz "Sinfonía en Sol menor


----------



## Rogerx

Samuel Ebart ;Miserere, Christe, mei


----------



## Rogerx

Zachow Friedrich Wilhelm - Suite in B minor (Allemand, Courant, Saraband, Fuga finalis)


----------



## Rogerx

Friedrich Wilhelm Zachow (1663-1712) - Trio in F Major for Flute, Bassoon and BC


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Sebastian Bach - Brandenburg Concerto No. 3 (Allegro-Adagio)


----------



## Rogerx

J. S. Bach - "Jesus bleibet meine Freude" BWV 147


----------



## Rogerx

Bach (1685-1750): Weinen Klagen Sorgen Zagen BWV 12


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Johann Sebastian Bach - Brandenburg Concerto No. 3 (Allegro-Adagio)


a Triple like!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Heinrich Bach (1615-1692 ) Vokalwerk "Ich danke dir Gott"


----------



## Rogerx

Heinrich Bach (1615-1692) Sonata a cinque II en fa mayor


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Christoph Bach (1642-1703) Praeludium & Fuga - Cembalo: Onofrio Della Rosa


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Bernhard Bach: Ouverture-Suite in E minor


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Bernhard Bach: Ciaccona


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Bernhard Bach: Ouverture in G minor for strings & B.C


----------



## Rogerx

Friedrich Wilhelm Zachow (1663-1712) - Trio in F Major for Flute, Bassoon and BC


----------



## Rogerx

F. W. Zachow Suite in B Minor, Robert Hill, lute-harpsichord


----------



## Rogerx

Bruhns - Cantata 'Hemmt eure Thränenflut'


----------



## Rogerx

Bruhns - Paratum cor meum


----------



## Rogerx

Heinichen - Missa Nr. 12 in D 2/3


----------



## Rogerx

J.D. HEINICHEN: Violin Concerto in A minor [Seibel deest]


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Sebastiani: O Welt, ich muss dich lassen


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Sebastiani: O Welt-Conclusion


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Schop: Pavan in F Major, Voices of Music. Cornetto, sackbuts and strings.


----------



## Rogerx

Lachrime Pavaen by Johann Schop


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Michael Nicolai, D-Dur für 3 Bassgamben


----------



## Rogerx

J. M. Nicolai-Sonata a2 in C major


----------



## Rogerx

Maria Xaveria Perucona Gaude plaude


----------



## Rogerx

Chiara Margarita- Dixit Dominus


----------



## Rogerx

Chiara Margarita Cozzolani Gloria in altissimis Deo


----------



## Rogerx

Chiara Margarita Cozzolani Confitebor tibi Domine


----------



## Rogerx

Chiara Margarita Cozzolani Quis audivit unquam tale?


----------



## Rogerx

Claudio Monteverdi Sonata sopra Sancta Maria


----------



## Rogerx

La Pazza. Sonata a 3 in D Minor · Ensemble Giardino di Delizie · Katarzyna Solecka


----------



## Rogerx

Sonata a 3, "La Pazza" · Tempo, Il/Forster,


----------



## Rogerx

Communiones totius anni: In festo S. Stephani: Video caelos apertos


----------



## Rogerx

Sonata chromatica · In Stil Moderno

Musica Polonica, Eastern European Music of the 17th Century


----------



## Rogerx

Composer: Kaspar Förster ;Sonata a 3 in C Minor


----------



## Rogerx

Karzebski: Cantate Domino - concerto a 2


----------



## Rogerx

NINA Lyrics Words Sing Along Song not Ed Sheeran Italian opera aria Pergolesi


----------



## Rogerx

Mikołaj Zieleński "Magnificat"


----------



## Rogerx

Stanisław Sylwester Szarzyński - "Veni Sancte Spiritus"


----------



## Rogerx

Marcin Mielczewski Canzona Prima


----------



## Rogerx

Choral Music by Mielczewski


----------



## Rogerx

Canzon terza a quattro vocci


----------



## Rogerx

Elmi: Oboe Concerto In A Minor - 1. Adagio


----------



## Rogerx

Elmi: Oboe Concerto In A Minor - 3. Allegro


----------



## Rogerx

Ristori: Oboe Concerto In E-Flat Major - 4. Allegro


----------



## Rogerx

Sammartini: Sinfonia for strings & b.c. in C major


----------



## Rogerx

SAMMARTINI: Concerto Grosso in G minor Op.5/6, Capriccio BO


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi. Oboe Concerto a minor RV461


----------



## Rogerx

DESMAREST: «Vénus et Adonis» [Passacaille], Les Talens Lyriques


----------



## Rogerx

Ah! Que le sommeil est charmant (Henry Desmarest) Reinoud Van Mechelen


----------



## Rogerx

Rebel -〈Les Elemens〉1737 / 1. Le Cahos (Reinhard Goebel / Musica Antiqua Köln)


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann / Overture-Suite in B-flat major "Les Nations", TWV 55:B5


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann: Ouverture "Les Nations" in B flat major for Strings and Basso continuo, TWV 55:B5


----------



## Rogerx

. Valentini: Op. 7 n. 11 / Concerto grosso in A minor (Rome, 1710) - Part 2 / La Serenissima


----------



## Rogerx

Valentini: Concerto nº11 a quattro violini


----------



## Rogerx

Locatelli, Pietro A. Violin Concerto op3 no.12


----------



## Rogerx

Locatelli - Concerto Grosso in f, Op 1/8 - Christmas Concerto


----------



## Rogerx

Voicu plays Locatelli - Sonata da camera in G minor, Op. 2, No. 6


----------



## Rogerx

Flute Concerto in G Major: I. Allegro · Renata Cataldi


----------



## Rogerx

Flute Concerto in G Major: II. Adagio · Renata Cataldi


----------



## Rogerx

Flute Concerto in G Major: IV. Allegro · Renata Cataldi


----------



## Rogerx

[




Quantz - 4 Flute Concertos | Frank Theuns Les Buffardins


----------



## Rogerx

TORTI: Flute Concerto, Ensemble Baroque «C.A. Marino»


----------



## Rogerx

Antonio Vivaldi - "The Goldfinch" Flute Concerto Op. 10 No. 3 Ospedale della Pietà


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi Piccolo Concerto C major RV443


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi, Concerto for cello piccolo in G major RV 414


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi Piccolo concerto in A minor RV 445


----------



## Rogerx

Alison Balsom - J.S. Bach - Concerto for solo keyboard


----------



## Rogerx

Bach BWV 972 after Vivaldi Violin Concerto RV 230


----------



## Rogerx

François Couperin - Troisième Leçon De Ténèbres À 2 Voix


----------



## Rogerx

Deuxième leçon de ténèbres pour le Mercredi Saint


----------



## Rogerx

Marcello: Concerto in D minor


----------



## Rogerx

Maurice André, 'Concerto in Dm for Trumpet and Orchestra' (Benedetto Marcello)


----------



## Rogerx

Sammartini Oboe Sonata


----------



## Rogerx

G. B. Sammartini - Symphony in F (JC 37)


----------



## Rogerx

Herr, nun lässt du deinen Diener by Johann Rudolf Ahle


----------



## Rogerx

Ahle - Jesu dulcis memoria


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Bernhard Bach: Ouverture-Suite in E minor


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Bernhard Bach - Ciaccona - Henk Verhoef


----------



## Rogerx

Carl Friedrich Abel Allegro WKO 208 Juan Manuel Quintana,


----------



## Rogerx

Musica bremensis 04 - Clamor Heinrich Abel -Two suites


----------



## Rogerx

Andre Campra -Messe de Requiem


----------



## Rogerx

Sommeil, qui chaque nuit (André Campra) Reinoud Van Mechelen


----------



## Rogerx

Laboravi clamans - Rameau | Collegium Musicum Traiectum o.l.v. Gilles Michels


----------



## Rogerx

Alexandre Tharaud, Sabine Devieilhe - Rameau: "Viens, Hymen" (Les Indes Galantes)


----------



## Rogerx

Robert Woodcock : Concerto No. 1 for Sixth Flute in E major, Ensemble Odyssee


----------



## Rogerx

Robert Woodcock Conterto № 9 in e moll


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Nikolaus Hanff


----------



## Rogerx

Albinoni's Oboe concertos


----------



## Rogerx

Michael Praetorious dances 1612.


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi, Concerti della natura


----------



## Rogerx

Antonio Vivaldi "Nisi Dominus " Teresa Berganza.


----------



## Rogerx

Georg Bohm Cantata


----------



## Rogerx

King's Consort, Purcell, Duke of Gloucester's trumpet suite


----------



## Rogerx

Monteverdi Selva morale e spirituale: Laudate pueri, The Sixteen


----------



## Rogerx

VIVALDI: Concerto for 2 Violins and Cello in D minor Op. 3/11 RV 565, Akademie für Alte Musik


----------



## Rogerx

Collegium Singers & Baroque Orchestra-Zelenka: Miserere in C minor


----------



## Rogerx

Gottfried Heinrich Stölzel - Pentecost Cantata I - Werdet Voll Geistes


----------



## Rogerx

Gottfried Stolzel ~ Concerto For 6 Trumpets


----------



## Rogerx

Bohuslav Matěj Černohorský Laudetur Jesus Christus


----------



## Rogerx

Gottfried Stolzel ~ Concerto For 6 Trumpets


----------



## Rogerx

Bohuslav Matěj Černohorský Laudetur Jesus Christus


----------



## Rogerx

Bohuslav Matěj Černohorský - Vesperae minus solenne


----------



## Rogerx

Michel Corrette. Concerto for harpsichord, flute, and strings in D minor,


----------



## Rogerx

Michel Corrette: Les Sauvages - Concerto comique n. 25 avec variations de violon in G minor


----------



## Rogerx

Zelenka Requiem ZWV 46 Collegium 1704 Václav Luks


----------



## Rogerx

ZELENKA | Trio-sonata No.5 in F major


----------



## Rogerx

Nicola Porpora - Salve Regina in fa maggiore (Dantone)


----------



## Rogerx

Nicola Porpora - Magnificat


----------



## Rogerx

G. Valentini: Op. 7 n. 11 / Concerto grosso in A minor


----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni Valentini - Sonata à 5. Forgotten early baroque music


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Concerti con molti strumenti [Europa Galante - F. Biondi]


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Concerti con molti strumenti


----------



## Rogerx

John Stanley: Voluntary I (Opus 5)


----------



## Rogerx

William Herschel - Symphony No.14 in D-major (1762)


----------



## Rogerx

William Herschel (1738-1822) - Sinfonía para cuerdas nº 8


----------



## Rogerx

Valentin Strobel Fantasia in D Minor


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Joachim Quantz Flute Concertos


----------



## Rogerx

Quantz - Trio sonata in C minor Croatian Baroque Ensemble


----------



## Rogerx

Monica Pustilnik Chiacano Mariona alla vera Spagnola Alessandro Piccinini


----------



## Rogerx

Alessandro Piccinini (Bologna, 1566-1638) _ Partite variate sopra la Folia aria romanesca


----------



## Rogerx

ODE FOR THE BIRTHDAY OF QUEEN ANNE ETERNAL SOURCE OF LIGHT DIVINE - HWV 74 - Handel


----------



## Rogerx

Handel - Passacaglia in G minor (Orchestra Version)


----------



## Rogerx

Kathleen Battle, Wynton Marsalis - "Pace Una Volta"


----------



## Rogerx

Alessandro Scarlatti (1660-1725) "Con voce festiva"


----------



## Rogerx

Alessandro Scarlatti "Mio tesoro per te moro"


----------



## Rogerx

Alessandro Stradella Sinfonia avanti il Barcheggio for Trumpet, Strings and B.c., Ludwig Guttler


----------



## Rogerx

Jan Dismas Zelenka (1679-1745) Sonatas for 2 oboes


----------



## Rogerx

Zelenka - Concertos and sonatas for orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Antonín Reichenauer Bassoon Concerto in C major, Sergio Azzolini


----------



## Rogerx

Albicastro: Op. 7 n. 4 - Concerto a quattro for oboe, strings & b.c. in C minor


----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni Henrico Albicastro - Concerti A 4, Op. 7,


----------



## Rogerx

VIVALDI: «Lauda Jerusalem» RV 609, Les Agrémens


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi; Credo


----------



## Rogerx

Albinoni - 12 Concertos, Op.9 | Christopher Hogwood The Academy of Ancient Music


----------



## Rogerx

Lully: Te Deum


----------



## Rogerx

Jean Baptiste Lully - L' Orchestre du Roi Soleil


----------



## Rogerx

Francesco Ricupero, Mercoledì Santo da Sera - Patrizia Iervolino Finocchietti, Fabio Nesbeda


----------



## Rogerx

Torelli Trumpet concerto Maurice Andre


----------



## Rogerx

Sarri: Concerto for recorder and strings in a minor - 3. Larghetto


----------



## Rogerx

Dmitry Shishkin - D. Scarlatti "Sonata in F minor" K. 466


----------



## Rogerx

Baroque mementos ~ Giovanni Bononcini ~ La nemica d'Amore fatta amante (1693) ~ "Pur ti riveggio"


----------



## Rogerx

Corrette - Concerto pour musette de cour, Op.4 N°3


----------



## Rogerx

Missa a la Fuga-GIOVANNI BATTISTA BASSANI


----------



## Rogerx

Marin Marais - Les Folies d'Espagne (on Period Instruments)


----------



## Rogerx

Toccata and Fugue in D Minor


----------



## Rogerx

Corelli trombone sonata. (with organ continuo)


----------



## Rogerx

Marin Marais - La Rêveuse / Bass Viol Pieces


----------



## Rogerx

"Sonata à 3" - Antonio Bertali (1605 - 1699)


----------



## Rogerx

Antonio Bertali (1605-1669) - Missa Sancti Spiritus


----------



## Rogerx

Glenn Gould play J.S. Bach, Concerto No. 1 in D minor, BWV 1052


----------



## Rogerx

J. S. Bach || Concerto in D minor (BWV 974) after A. Marcello's Concerto for Oboe and Strings


----------



## Rogerx

Georg Philipp Telemann. Oboe Concerto in E minor. TWV 51:e


----------



## Rogerx

TELEMANN: Concerto for Trumpet, Violin, Strings and B.C. in D major TWV 535


----------



## Rogerx

Canzon à 2 (For Trumpet, Trombone and Organ - Rondeau), Nicolaus à Kempis


----------



## Rogerx

Johannes Matthias Sperger - Concerto for Corno da caccia in E-flat major


----------



## Rogerx

Riccardo Broschi


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Samuel Endler () - Sinfonia D-Dur, Nr.11


----------



## Rogerx

Vamos todos a ver- JOSEPH HORTUÑO SÁENZ DE LARREA ~Baroque Music in Ecuador (S.XVIII)


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi Violin Concerto in B minor, RV391 | Amandine Beyer Gli Incogniti


----------



## Rogerx

VIVALDI: Laudate pueri Dominum [psalm 112] RV 600


----------



## Rogerx

Anton Fils - Symphony in E-flat major


----------



## Rogerx

Ciaccona in A Major


----------



## Rogerx

Schmelzer - Sonata Quarta


----------



## Rogerx

l Giardino Armonico - Vivaldi - Concerto for four violins in B minor RV 580


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Agrippina (Overture) - Helsinki Baroque Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Handel - Music for the Royal Fireworks (Proms 2012)


----------



## Rogerx

Boismortier - 6 Concertos for 5 Flutes Op. 15, Le Concert Spirituel


----------



## Rogerx

J. B. de Boismortier - Première sérénade (Op. 39)


----------



## Rogerx

M. BLAVET: Flute Concerto in A minor, Hannoversche Hofkapelle


----------



## Rogerx

Michel Blavet: Concerto a 4 parties - Aurèle Nicolet flute


----------



## Rogerx

Luigi Boccherini - String Quintet in E Major, Op.11, No.5 - Minuet


----------



## Rogerx

Dance of the Blessed Spirits by Gluck, Viviana Guzman, flute


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Michael Haydn. Horn Concerto (Concertino) in D major, MH 134 (P 134)


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx

Haydn : Divertimento in C major Hob.II, 11, 'Der Geburtstag' : IV Tema - Moderato


----------



## Rogerx

Divertimento in C Major, Hob. II 11: II. Menuetto


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn String Quartet No. 62, Op. 76 No. 3 "Emperor" (2nd mov) Veridis Quartet (Live performance)


----------



## Rogerx

Video: Messiah, hallelujah chorus from the movie Boy choir


----------



## Rogerx

Rameau, Rondeau des Indes Galantes


----------



## Rogerx

Víkingur Ólafsson - Rameau: Les Boréades: The Arts and the Hours (Transcr. Ólafsson)


----------



## Rogerx

Michael Haydn Symphony No.28 in C major Perger 19, SCO / Warchal


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Michael Haydn
Duo Concertante for Organ, Viola and Orchestra, P.55 (1760-61)
Double Concerto in C major for Organ, Viola and Strings, MH 41, Perger 55


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann: "Wassermusik" Ouverture in C major TWV 55:C3


----------



## Rogerx

Nicola Fiorenza-Concerto di flauto in Fa minore.


----------



## Rogerx

Eberl - Piano Sonata in C minor, Op. 1


----------



## Rogerx

Ferdinando Lizio, Concerto in Do maggiore per fagotto, archi e continuo Paolo Carlini bassoon


----------



## Rogerx

Fiorenza - Cello Concerto in F Major - Mov. 1&2/4[


----------



## Rogerx

Hosianna dem Sohne David · Syntagma Amici · Vox Luminis · Lionel Meunier


----------



## Rogerx

Per i storti: L'arboscello ballo furlano & Puta nera ballo furlano


----------



## Rogerx

Sonata sopra La Monica fagotto solo


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Nikolaus Hanff - Ach Gott, vom Himmel sieh darein


----------



## Rogerx

Boxberg - Cantata 'Bestelle dein Haus


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Kuhnau: Magnificat in C major (Ton Koopmann, Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra)


----------



## Rogerx

Franz Tunder (1614-1667) «Salve mi Jesu»


----------



## Rogerx

Tunder: Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme - Ricercar Consort


----------



## Rogerx

Moritz Landgraf von Hessen (1572-1632): Fuga II á 4 (in e)


----------



## Rogerx

Hortulus Chelicus No. 1 · Antoinette Lohmann · Furor Musicus · Johann Jakob Walther


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Jakob Walther "Suite en Re"


----------



## Rogerx

Unico Willem Reichsgraf van Wassenaer Obdam. Recorder sonata Nr.2


----------



## Rogerx

Unico Wilhelm van Wassenaer (1692-1766) Concerto Armonico No.6


----------



## Rogerx

Unico Willem Reichsgraf van Wassenaer Obdam. Concerto Armonico No.4 in F minor


----------



## Rogerx

Carl Ditters von Dittersdorf: Sinfonie No.4 in F Major after Ovid's 'Metamorphoses',


----------



## Rogerx

Carl Ditters von Dittersdorf - Symphony in C-major "La Prise de la Bastille"


----------



## Rogerx

Karl Ditters von Dittersdorf Harp Concerto in A major, Jutta Zoff


----------



## Rogerx

Samuel SCHEIDT - LUDI MUSICI - HESPÈRION XX & Jordi SAVALL.w


----------



## Rogerx

Samuel Scheidt: Battle Suite


----------



## Rogerx

Pavan from Ludi Musici (1621) Samuel Scheidt (1587-1654)


----------



## Rogerx

Georg Reutter (1708-1778) - Trompetenkonzert D-Dur, Nr.2


----------



## Rogerx

G. REUTTER: Sinfonia in D major, Nuovo Aspetto


----------



## Rogerx

G. Reutter the Younger - Aria "Soletto al mio caro", from Alcide (1729)


----------



## Rogerx

[




Arcangelo CALIFANO: sonata for 2 oboes, bassoon & b.c.


----------



## Rogerx

Arcangelo Califano: Triosonata for two oboes, bassoon & Archlute.


----------



## Rogerx

Trio Sonata for 2 Oboes and Basso Continuo in C Major: I. Adagio


----------



## Rogerx

Giuseppe Cavallo - Il Giudizio Universale


----------



## Rogerx

Flute Sonata in B Minor, BWV 1030: I. Andante


----------



## Rogerx

Sabine DEVIEILHE: Rameau, Air de la folie - "aux langueurs d'Apollon" (Platée)


----------



## Rogerx

Filippo Mineccia live in Paris - Attilio Ariosti: "Ogni ben in ciel si serba"


----------



## Rogerx

"The Flowering and Fading of Love": No. 4. Pesan troppo, "Liberta acquistata in amore":


----------



## Rogerx

Bach - Triosonate in G groot BWV 1038 - Sato | Nederlandse Bach vereniging


----------



## Rogerx

Avi Avital: Bach - Partita No. 2 in D Major (Arrangement for Mandolin)


----------



## Rogerx

G. F. Händel - Concerto for Mandolin and Guitar by HET CONSORT


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Trumpet concerto in Eb: I. Allegro (Hans Gansch)


----------



## Rogerx

Seelewig. Sigmund Theophil Staden (1607 - 1655)


----------



## Rogerx

Oratorios. Giacomo Carissimi


----------



## Rogerx

Theodor Schwartzkopf Triosonate for viola da gamba, bassoon and basso continuo


----------



## Rogerx

Sarabande & double from partita in a-minor


----------



## Rogerx

VIVALDI // 'Juditha triumphans, RV 644: Air Armatae face et anguibus' by Jupiter


----------



## Rogerx

Sabine DEVIEILHE: Rameau "Le grand théâtre de l'amour"


----------



## Rogerx

Helft mir, Gott's Güte preisen by Johann Nicolaus Hanff


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Philipp Krieger (1649-1725) - Quis me territat (1690)


----------



## Rogerx

Krieger - Magnificat


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Philipp Krieger (1649-1725) Partita No.1 in F major


----------



## Rogerx

Zachow Friedrich Wilhelm - Suite in B minor (Allemand, Courant, Saraband, Fuga finalis)


----------



## Rogerx

Friedrich Wilhelm Zachow (1663-1712) - Trio in F Major for Flute, Bassoon and BC


----------



## Rogerx

D. MAZZOCCHI - Lagrime Amare (La Maddalena ricorre alle lagrime)


----------



## Rogerx

Lagrima Amare. Domenico Mazzocchi (1592 - 1665)


----------



## Rogerx

Domenico Mazzocchi "Piangete occhi piangete"


----------



## Rogerx

Christian Gottfried Krause - Trio Sonata in d


----------



## Rogerx

Jakob Friedrich Kleinknecht - Sonata da camera No.4, Op.1 (1748)


----------



## Rogerx

Jakob Friedrich Kleinknecht - Sonata à Liuto Solo in B flat Major


----------



## Rogerx

David Pohle "Sonata a 8"


----------



## Rogerx

D Polhe Sonata à 6


----------



## Rogerx

Johannes Speth (1664 - c.1719) - Toccata 1, D minor


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Speth (1664 - 1719) - Toccata sexta / Die Gabler-Orgel in der Basilika WEINGARTEN


----------



## Rogerx

Panis Anglicus by Claudio Casciolini (1687-1760)


----------



## Rogerx

Hieronymus Praetorius: Quam pulchra es amica mea - Heras Casado


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Bernhard Bach: Ouverture-Suite in E minor


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Bernhard Bach - Ciaccona - Henk Verhoef


----------



## Rogerx

Heinrich Bach (1615-1692 ) Vokalwerk "Ich danke dir Gott"


----------



## Rogerx

Heinrich Bach, Erbarm dich mein Gott


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Michael Bach [1648-1694] - Motetten - "VOX LUMINIS"


----------



## Rogerx

Herr, ich warte auf dein Heil · Vox Luminis · Lionel Meunier


----------



## Rogerx

Melchior Franck (1579/1580-1639): Das ist mir lieb


----------



## Rogerx

Melchior Franck • Bußpsalmen • Nürnberg 1615


----------



## Rogerx

G. L. Somis: Av[v]entura a quattro for 2 violins, viola & b.c. in G major / Reinhard Goebel


----------



## Rogerx

Violin Sonata in A Minor, Op. 1 No. 1: I. Adagio - Presto - Adagio


----------



## Rogerx

A. ZANI: Cello Concerto No.8 in C minor, Die Kölner Akademie


----------



## Rogerx

Concerto for cello in B flat major (nr 9) by Andrea Zani (1696-1757) with soloist Emma Goodbehere


----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni Antonio Giaj: Sinfonia for strings & b.c. in C major / Reinhard Goebel


----------



## Rogerx

Sinfonia in D Major: III. Finale. Presto


----------



## Rogerx

Violin Sonata, Op. 4: No. 1, "La Bernabea"


----------



## Rogerx

Violin Sonata, Op. 3: No. 4, "La Castella"


----------



## Rogerx

Händel-Sonata for 2 violins and piano in g minor op. 2 mo.7 (Complete)


----------



## Rogerx

Double Concerto for Oboe & Bassoon in C Minor, HWV deest: II. Allegro


----------



## Rogerx

Zachow Friedrich Wilhelm - Suite in B minor (Allemand, Courant, Saraband, Fuga finalis)


----------



## Rogerx

Choral mit 12 Variationen, LV 49: "Jesu meine Freude/ Zachow Friedrich Wilhelm


----------



## Rogerx

Zachow, Friedrich Wilhelm - Cristmas Cantata 'Lobe den Herrn, meine Seele'


----------



## Rogerx

Corelli Christmas Concerto; Op.68 -- Freiburger Barockorchester


----------



## Rogerx

Corelli : La Follia


----------



## Rogerx

Arcangelo Corelli: Concerto in D Major Op. 6 No. 4, complete. Voices of Music; original instruments


----------



## Rogerx

Zachow Friedrich Wilhelm - Suite in B minor (Allemand, Courant, Saraband, Fuga finalis)


----------



## Rogerx

Zachow, Friedrich Wilhelm - Cristmas Cantata 'Lobe den Herrn, meine Seele'


----------



## Rogerx

Friedrich Wilhelm Zachow (1663-1712) - Lobe den Herrn meine Seele - Chorus


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Georg Leopold Mozart. Serenade in D major for trumpet, trombone & string orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Georg Leopold Mozart. Concerto for French Horn and Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Leopold Mozart: Sinfonia for strings & b.c. in B flat major (1753) / D. Armstrong


----------



## Dorsetmike

About time for some John Stanley, this sonata originally written for flute and continuo, sounds lovely on the organ


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Christoph Pez (1664-1716) Suite in D minor


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Christoph Pez - Passacaglia from Concerto Pastorale in F Major


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Christoph Pezel, Sonata-Ciacona, B flat maj. (1686), Musica Antiqua Köln


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Christoph Pezel's Bicinia Variorum Instrumentorum, Sonatina No. 62


----------



## Rogerx

Augustin Pfleger "Heut ist Gottes Himmelreich"


----------



## Rogerx

O Pulcherissima Mulier · The Netherlands Bach Society · Augustin Pfleger · Jos van Veldhoven


----------



## Jacck

Elisabeth Jacquet de la Guerre-Sonata Nº 1 en Re menor-Lina Tur Bonet


----------



## Rogerx

Samuel Ebart-Miserere, Christe, mei


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Sebastiani: O Welt-Conclusion (the ensemble)


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Theile: Gott hilf mir / Psalm 69, 2-14, 17


----------



## Rogerx

Les Sacqueboutiers de Toulouse: Johann Rosenmüller - Magnificat


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Rosenmüller, 'O felicissimus paradysi aspectus'


----------



## Rogerx

Moritz Landgraf von Hessen (1572-1632): Fuga I á 4 per Quartam (in a)


----------



## Rogerx

Hessen: Lute music - Germany - Pavane


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Michael Nicolai - Sonata for Viola de Gamba - Ciacona adagio - Ensemble Masques


----------



## Rogerx

Royal Fireworks by Alison Balsom and The Balsom Ensemble


----------



## Rogerx

Alison Balsom - J.S. Bach - Concerto for solo keyboard No. 1 in D major


----------



## Rogerx

Anton Eberl - Piano Concerto in C-major, Op.36


----------



## Rogerx

Anton Eberl - Grand Trio for Piano, Clarinet & Cello, Op. 36


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Rudolf Ahle - Herr nun lässestu deinen Diener


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Rudolph Ahle (1625-1673) "Toccata ex Clave D


----------



## Rogerx

Chris Thile - Bach: Sonata No. 1 in G Minor, BWV 1001 (Complete)


----------



## Rogerx

CALEB HUDSON Trumpet - Bach Partita


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx

Concerto in C major- Leclair


----------



## Rogerx

Böddecker: Natus est Jesus (René Jacobs)


----------



## Rogerx

Philipp Friedrich Böddecker: "Veni salvator" - Jowoon Chung


----------



## Rogerx

Philipp Friedrich Böddecker - Sonata sopra la monica


----------



## Rogerx

Musica bremensis 04 - Clamor Heinrich Abel - Zwei Suiten


----------



## Rogerx

Carl Friedrich Abel Chamber Music


----------



## Rogerx

Concerto grosso a 4 chori in D Major: I. Allegro moderato


----------



## Rogerx

Herr, nun lässt du deinen Diener by Johann Rudolf Ahle


----------



## Rogerx

Michael Altenburg: Nun komm der heiden Heiland (Intrada & Chorus) (1620)


----------



## Rogerx

Altenburg - Gaudium Christianum; Das Lutherische Schloß oder Feste Burgk a 19


----------



## Rogerx

"Schlage doch, gewünschte Stunde" di Georg Melchior Hoffmann


----------



## Rogerx

Melchior Hoffmann Kleines Magnificat


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Philipp Krieger (1649-1725) - Quis me territat (1690)


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Philipp Krieger (1649-1725) Partita No.1 in F major


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Michael Nicolai, D-Dur für 3 Bassgamben


----------



## Rogerx

Nicolai Sonata à Tre Viol da Gamba


----------



## Rogerx

G.F. Händel: Water Music - Akademie für alte Musik Berlin - Live concert HD


----------



## Rogerx

Handel Water Music (Original)


----------



## Rogerx

Giulio Cesare: 'V'adoro, pupille' - Glyndebourne


----------



## Rogerx

Handel, Allegro from Concerto Grosso in G Major op. 6 no. 1 ~ House of Dreams | Tafelmusik


----------



## Rogerx

Handel Messiah, Chorus: For unto us a Child is born


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Rosenmüller, 'O felicissimus paradysi aspectus'


----------



## Rogerx

Rosenmüller - Sinfonia Quinta


----------



## Rogerx

RosenMuller Sonata in E Minor Alarius Ensemble


----------



## Rogerx

Franz Tunder • Ach Herr, lass deine lieben Engelein


----------



## Rogerx

Tunder: Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott (Herreweghe)


----------



## Rogerx

Praeludium No. 2 in G (Dorian) by Franz Tunder


----------



## Rogerx

Delphin Strungk, Toccata ad manuale duplex


----------



## Rogerx

Tibi laus tibi gloria: I. Prima pars


----------



## Rogerx

Matthias Weckmann • Weine nicht, es hat überwunden


----------



## Rogerx

Matthias Weckmann • Wie liegt die Stadt so wüste


----------



## Rogerx

Samuel SCHEIDT - LUDI MUSICI - HESPÈRION XX & Jordi SAVALL


----------



## Rogerx

Samuel Scheidt - Paduan à 4


----------



## Rogerx

Slokar Trombone Quartet - Melchior Franck (1573-1639): Six Dance Movements


----------



## Rogerx

Ich sucht des Nachts in meinem Bette, by Melchior Franck


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Schop, "Nasce la pena mia"


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Schop: Pavan in F Major, Voices of Music. Cornetto, sackbuts and strings


----------



## Rogerx

Christoph Leonhardt (Tenor) - Rainer Noll (Org.): Joh. W. Franck (1644 - ?): 4 Geistl. Lieder live


----------



## Rogerx

Joh. W. Franck -O du mein Trost und süßes Hoffen (Live)


----------



## Rogerx

Best English Baroque Music


----------



## Rogerx

Baroque Music - Sinfonia #1 (William Boyce)


----------



## Rogerx

Handel Water music English Baroque Festival


----------



## Rogerx

Henry Purcell : Ouverture from opera '' Abdelazer '' - Paintings by Van Dyck - English baroque


----------



## Rogerx

Air for two mandocellos (G. Bingham, c. 1700), English baroque music


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Handel Water music English Baroque Festival


a quad/triple like!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Vierdanck (1605-1646) Canzona, Passamezzo, Capriccio


----------



## Rogerx

Mein Herz ist Bereit, Psalm 57 (Johann Vierdanck 1605-1646)


----------



## Rogerx

PANDOLFIS CONSORT - Johann Vierdanck


----------



## Rogerx

Alexandre Tharaud - J.S. Bach: Prelude No. 1, BWV 846 (Das Wohltemperierte Klavier)


----------



## Rogerx

Alexandre Tharaud - J.S. Bach Piano Concerto BWV 1052 (Allegro)


----------



## Rogerx

Bach Concerto en sol mineur, BWV 975: II. Largo


----------



## Rogerx

H. Bach: Ich danke dir, Gott Kantate zum 17. Sonntag nach Trinitatis


----------



## Rogerx

Heinrich Bach: Erbam dich mein, o Herre Gott


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Philipp Förtsch • Ich weiß, das mein Erlöser lebt • Ach, dass die Hülfe aus Zion


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Philipp Förtsch • Herr, wie lange wiltu mein so gar vergessen


----------



## Rogerx

Pezel: Fünfstimmige Blasmusik - Intrada - Intrada - Sarabande - Intrada - Intrada


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Christoph Pezel - Sonata Hora Decima No. 14


----------



## Rogerx

Michael Praetorius (1571-1621): Suite de Danses (1612) | Sietze de Vries, Kalina Vladovska


----------



## Rogerx

Philip Friedrich Böddecker, Sonata sopra la Monica, Bram van Sambeek


----------



## Rogerx

Philipp Friedrich Böddecker - Sonata sopra la monica


----------



## Rogerx

Boxberg - Cantata 'Bestelle dein Haus'


----------



## Rogerx

Cantata 'Bestelle dein Haus'- Boxberg -


----------



## Rogerx

A Baroque Christmas


----------



## Rogerx

A Christmas Baroque


----------



## Rogerx

Barockmusik zum Advent - Baroque Music for Christmas Time


----------



## Rogerx

J.S. Bach: Christmas Music


----------



## Rogerx

Corelli "Christmas Concerto", Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

\
Baldassare: Sonata in F for Cornetto, Strings and Continuo - Version for Trumpet, Strings and...


----------



## Rogerx

Vulcaens Winckel · Camerata Trajectina · Joan Albert Ban


----------



## Rogerx

Hoogher Doris Niet Mijn Gloedtje/ Joan Albert Ban


----------



## Rogerx

Floriano Arresti: Ricercar in G


----------



## Rogerx

Ricercare · Musica Antiqua Latina · Floriano Maria Arresti


----------



## Rogerx

Pietro Baldassare - Sonata #1 in F


----------



## Rogerx

O Mysterium Ineffabile - Jean Baptiste François Lallouette 1651 -1728


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Krieger: Toccata, Fantasia und Passagaglia in d-Moll - Markus Märkl, Harpsichord


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Philipp Krieger-Sonata Seconda per violino e viola da gamba, Op 2-Hippocampus


----------



## Rogerx

Petronio Franceschini (c. 1650-1680) - Sonata a 7 in D Major with two Trumpets


----------



## Rogerx

Pachelbel - Cantata 'Halleluja! Lobet Den Herrn'


----------



## Rogerx

Giuseppe Torelli. Concerto for Trumpet in D major


----------



## Rogerx

Torelli - Concerto for 4 Violins in A Minor


----------



## Rogerx

Giuseppe Torelli: Op. 8 n. 6 - Concerto in Pastorale per il S. Natale in G minor / St James Baroque


----------



## Rogerx

André Campra Ballet Suite from Les Fêtes Vénitiennes William Christie


----------



## Rogerx

Andre Campra (1660-1744) Messe de Requiem


----------



## Rogerx

André Campra Exaudiat te Dominus Les Arts Florissants William Christie


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Melchior Molter Concertos for Trunmpet,


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Melchior Molter - Sinfonia Nr. 99


----------



## Rogerx

Melchior Molter (1696-1765) - Symphony in A Major


----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni Benedetto Platti Cello Concertos


----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni Benedetto Platti (1697-1763) - Sonata Nº 1 in G minor for Violoncello (I.90)


----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni Benedetto Platti - Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor


----------



## Rogerx

P. Torri: Missa pro defunctis [Il Fondamento -


----------



## Rogerx

Le Martyre des Maccabées, Pietro Torri


----------



## Rogerx

Quando il flebile usignolo (Pietro Torri) Ann Hallenberg


----------



## Rogerx

Robert de Visée Prélude et Allemande, Jonas Nordberg,


----------



## Rogerx

De Visée: Pieces pour la guittarre


----------



## Rogerx

Visée_Suite in D minor_On Baroque Guitar


----------



## Rogerx

Sosiega, sosiega-JUAN DE NAVAS~Spanish Theatrical Arias in the New Spain (17th Century)


----------



## Rogerx

Aves, flores y estrellas-JUAN DE NAVAS~Spanish Theatrical Arias in the New Spain (17th Century)


----------



## Rogerx

Domenico Gabrielli - Sonata (G major) for Cello.


----------



## Rogerx

Domenico Gabrielli-Ricercare II


----------



## Rogerx

Antoinette Lohmann · Furor Musicus · Johann Jakob Walther


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Jakob Walther: Capricci


----------



## Rogerx

Marin Marais - Les Folies d'Espagne (on Period Instruments)


----------



## Rogerx

Jordi Savall. Les voix humaines


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Paul von Westhoff - Bells


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Paul von Westhoff - Violin Sonata No. 3 (Imitazione delle Campane)


----------



## Rogerx

Philipp Heinrich Erlebach (1657-1714) - Actu Homagiali (1705)


----------



## Rogerx

Philipp Heinrich Erlebach: Ouverture-Suite in G minor No.6


----------



## Rogerx

Pierre Dandrieu - O Filii et Filiae


----------



## Rogerx

Pierre DANDRIEU - Noël « Or dites-nous Marie » - Jeanne MARGUILLARD - Historical Organ


----------



## Rogerx

Nicolaus Bruhns - "Großes" Praeludium in e-Moll / Grande Preludio in Mi minore


----------



## Rogerx

N. Bruhns - Praeludium in e Moll (Die Kleine)


----------



## Rogerx

Antonio Lotti. Concerto for oboe d'amore in A major


----------



## Rogerx

Antonio Lotti - Et in terra (Gloria in D major)


----------



## Rogerx

Gaetano Veneziano - Passione secondo Giovanni (Florio)


----------



## Rogerx

La Passione secondo Giovanni (arr. A. Florio) : Passio Domini nostri Jesu Christi (Evangelista)


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Nicolaus Bach (1669-1753) - Missa brevis


----------



## Rogerx

Herr, unser Herrscher (part 1)Johann Nicolaus Bach


----------



## Rogerx

Carlo Agostino Badia: Son in traccia - Tomas Kral, Collegium 1704


----------



## Rogerx

Accolay, Jean Baptiste violin concerto 1 for violin + piano


----------



## Rogerx

Georg Caspar Schürmann (c.1672-1751) - Suite 'Ludovicus Pius' (1726)


----------



## Rogerx

Georg Österreich • Ich habe einen guten Kampf gekämpfet


----------



## Rogerx

Georg Österreich • Ach Herr, wie sind meiner Feinde, so viel


----------



## Rogerx

BWV36 Cantata for 1st Sunday in Advent Herreweghe 1996


----------



## Rogerx

Nicolas Racot de Grandval: La Matrône d'Ephèse (Dominique Visse)


----------



## Rogerx

Rien du Tout - Nicolas Racot de Grandval


----------



## Rogerx

Roland Marais-Suite III-Petr Wagner & Ensemble Tourbillon


----------



## Rogerx

Rondeau Tendre et Gracieux - Roland Marais


----------



## Rogerx

Jean-Baptiste Quentin Concerto in A, Opus 12 #1, The Four Nations Ensemble live and unedited


----------



## Rogerx

J=B.Quentin : "Sonata en quatre parties" in E minor op.10-3


----------



## Rogerx

Sounds of Faith: Magnificat by Jean-Adam Guilain


----------



## Rogerx

Suite du Premier Ton - Jean Adam Guilain


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Advent Cantatas, Part 2


----------



## Rogerx

JS Bach: Advent Cantata BWV 36 - Thomanerchor, Georg Christoph Biller (Audio video)


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Christoph Altnickol (1719-1759) - Mass in D


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Christoph Altnikol Sonata en C


----------



## Rogerx

Sébastien de Brossard - Stabat Mater


----------



## Rogerx

Sébastien de Brossard: 'In Convertendo Dominus', Grand Motet


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Sebastian Bach: Suite in D minor BWV 997 (Baroque Harp


----------



## Rogerx

Wagenseil - Harp Concerto in G major


----------



## Rogerx

Krumpholz - Harp Concerto in F major, Op. 9


----------



## Rogerx

Baroque Music for Christmas Time


----------



## Rogerx

Glory to God Alone," Prelude and Chorale, by Friedrich Zachau


----------



## Rogerx

Three Church Cantatas by Friedrich Wilhelm Zachow


----------



## Rogerx

Sylvius Leopold Weiss • Lute Sonata No.34 In D Minor


----------



## Rogerx

Sylvius Leopold Weiss-Sonata per 2 liuti


----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni Battista Vitali Chiacona per la lettera B for violone and continuo


----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni Battista Vitali - Passagallo HQ


----------



## Rogerx

Louis-Antoine Dornel: Sonate en trio (from op. 3)


----------



## Rogerx

"Sonate en Quatuor" (Louis Antoine Dornel) for 3 violins, cello, and bc


----------



## Rogerx

Wie soll ich dich empfangen (Johann Crüger) - Vocalconsort Leipzig


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Crüger: Wie soll ich Dich empfangen


----------



## Rogerx

De Profundis - Henry Desmarest (1661 - 1741)


----------



## Rogerx

Kyrie Eleison - Henry Desmarest


----------



## Rogerx

Sonata en F - P. Baldassare


----------



## Rogerx

Vulcaens Winckel


----------



## Rogerx

Adriano Banchieri: La Pazzia Senile (1598)


----------



## Rogerx

Adriano Banchieri: 3 Canzoni alla francese a 4 voci per suonare - Libro II (1596) / The King's Noyse


----------



## Rogerx

Baldassare


----------



## Rogerx

Sosiega, sosiega-JUAN DE NAVAS~Spanish Theatrical Arias in the New Spain (17th Century)


----------



## Rogerx

Aves, flores y estrellas-JUAN DE NAVAS~Spanish Theatrical Arias in the New Spain (17th Century)


----------



## Rogerx

Baroque Arias "Susse Stille, sanfte Quelle"


----------



## Rogerx

Teresa Berganza - A. Scarlatti's Neapolitan Songs


----------



## Rogerx

Quando il flebile usignolo (Pietro Torri) Ann Hallenberg


----------



## Rogerx

Le Martyre des Maccabées, Pietro Torri


----------



## Rogerx

Jan Jiří Benda Grave for viola and piano


----------



## Rogerx

Korona Konsort performs an Allegro by the great Czech composer Jan Jiří Benda


----------



## Rogerx

Jiří Antonín Benda - Concerto for harpsichord and orchestra g minor


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Beer (1655-1700) - Concerto à 4


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Beer ~ Concerto For Post Horn & Hunting Horn


----------



## Rogerx

Joseph Beer (1744-1812) - Concerto for Clarinet and Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Heinrich Biber - Battalia à 10 (1673) Voices of Music 4K


----------



## Rogerx

BIBER PASSACAGLIA - Elicia Silverstein, violinist


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Friedrich Fasch - Trumpet Concerto in D major | Miro Petkov


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Friedrich Fasch (1688-1758) Concerto for 2 corni da caccia


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi Autumn The Four Seasons High Quality


----------



## Rogerx

Antonio Vivaldi - Winter (Full) - The Four Seasons


----------



## Rogerx

Cataldo Amodei -Tra l'herbette il pie sciogliea (cantata)


----------



## Rogerx

Cataldo Amodei, Confitebor, Paolucci, Mauthe, Flavio Colusso


----------



## Rogerx

Sonata Prima | Giovanni Battista Bassani


----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni Battista Bassani - Il musico svogliato


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi - Spring


----------



## Rogerx

Mari Samuelsen: Vivaldi - "Summer" from Four Seasons


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Rogerx

Thomas Arne - Overture to Artaxerxes (1762)


----------



## Rogerx

Thomas Arne - Alfred - Ouverture


----------



## Rogerx

Czech composer Jan Jiří Benda (1713-1752)


----------



## Rogerx

Benda- Violin Concerto in E Minor: I. Allegro


----------



## Rogerx

Bernier Petits Motets


----------



## Rogerx

Nicolas Bernier "Medea_Cantata"


----------



## Rogerx

Guaracha "Ay Que Me Abraso" · Jordi Savall · La Capella Reial de Catalunya · Hespèrion XXI · Tembembe Ensamble Continuo · Juan Garcia de Zespedes


----------



## Rogerx

Juan García de Zéspedes - Ay, que me abraso, ay!


----------



## Rogerx

From Heaven Above to Earth I Come-Friedrich Zachau


----------



## Rogerx

Friedrich Wilhelm Zachow (1663-1712) - Trio in F Major for Flute, Bassoon and BC


----------



## Rogerx

Arp Schnitger Orgel, Ganderkesee | Ach wir armen Sünder, Matthias Weckmann


----------



## Rogerx

Michel Blavet: Flute Sonata in g minor op. 2/4, "La Lumague"


----------



## Rogerx

M. BLAVET: Flute Concerto in A minor, Hannoversche Hofkapelle


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi - Gloria


----------



## Rogerx

A. Vivaldi - Magnificat - Jordi Savall


----------



## Rogerx

tzhak Perlman Bach Violin Sonata No.1 BWV 1001


----------



## Rogerx

Itzhak Perlman, Bach Sonata No.2 in A minor BWV 1003


----------



## Rogerx

Mischa Maisky plays Bach Cello Suite No.1 in G (full)


----------



## Rogerx

Yo-Yo Ma - Bach Cello Suite No. 2 in D minor


----------



## Rogerx

Herr, nun lässt du deinen Diener by Johann Rudolf Ahle


----------



## Rogerx

Ahle - Jesu dulcis memoria


----------



## Rogerx

Domenico Gabrielli - Sonata (G major) for Cello.


----------



## Rogerx

Duo Domenico plays Gabrielli Canon for 2 cellos


----------



## Rogerx

David Petersen - Schreit niet meer (Abraham Alewijns)


----------



## Rogerx

Romanus Weichlein - Missa Rectorum Cordium


----------



## Rogerx

Canon über das Post-Horn


----------



## Rogerx

Barockmusik zum Advent - Baroque Music for Christmas Time


----------



## Rogerx

Georg Philipp Telemann - Christmas Cantata 1762, TWV 1:262 - Der Herr hat offenbaret


----------



## Rogerx

Arcangelo CALIFANO: sonata for 2 oboes, bassoon & b.c


----------



## Rogerx

Arcangelo Califano: Triosonata for two oboes, bassoon & Archlute.


----------



## Rogerx

Francesca Caccini: Lasciatemi Qui Solo


----------



## Rogerx

FRANCESCA CACCINI, 'Ciaccona' (Il primo libro delle Musiche)


----------



## Rogerx

Bontempi - Il Paride; Sinfonia & Aria "Non conosce, non sa"


----------



## Rogerx

Bontempi - Il Paride; Sinfonia and Aria "Alla caccia"


----------



## Rogerx

Tartini Violin Sonata in G minor ''Devil's Trill Sonata''


----------



## Rogerx

Giuseppe Tartini - Sarabande


----------



## Rogerx

Tartini - Concerto for Violin in D minor


----------



## Rogerx

PAOLO BELLASIO (1554 - 1594) "Perché fuggi, anima mia?"


----------



## Rogerx

(Paolo Bellasio)-Dominique Corbiau, countertenor with La Camerata Sferica


----------



## Rogerx

ANTONIO CIFRA - Salve Regina


----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni Marco Rutini 12 divertimenti


----------



## Rogerx

G.M Rutini sonata Op V n 5 in fa min.


----------



## Rogerx

Leonardo Leo: Concerto in Re Minore


----------



## Rogerx

Leonardo Leo: Concerto for flute, strings & b.c. in G major - Part I


----------



## Rogerx

Niccolò Jommelli - Sinfonia in G major


----------



## Rogerx

Jommelli - Piano Concerto in D major


----------



## Rogerx

André Campra Ballet Suite from Les Fêtes Vénitiennes William Christie


----------



## Rogerx

Campra - Les Festes Vénitiennes


----------



## Rogerx

Michel Richard Delalande - Concert de Trompettes (1736)


----------



## Rogerx

Michel-Richard Delalande: 'Te Deum', Grand Motet S.32


----------



## Rogerx

Jean-Joseph Cassanéa de Mondonville: Dominus regnavit (I)


----------



## Rogerx

Jean-Joseph Cassanéa de Mondonville (1711-1772) - Sonate en Symphonie Op. 3 Nº 1


----------



## Rogerx

Adam Falckenhagen-Fuga (A-Dur)


----------



## Rogerx

Adam Falckenhagen (1697-1754) - Variationen über "Nun sich der Tag geendet hat"


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Philipp Förtsch • Herr, wie lange wiltu mein so gar vergessen


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Philipp Förtsch • Kommt, lasset uns gehen gen Bethlehem • Ihr Sünder (Ausschnitt)


----------



## Rogerx

Slokar Trombone Quartet - Melchior Franck (1573-1639): Six Dance Movements


----------



## Rogerx

Melchior Franck (1579/1580-1639): Das ist mir lieb (Psalm 116, 1623)


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Nauwach (1595-1630) Jetztund kömpt die Nacht herbey


----------



## Rogerx

Andreas Scholl; "Ach liebste, laß uns eilen"; Johann Nauwach (1595-1630)


----------



## Rogerx

Johannes Galliculus (c. 1490-c.1550) - Magnificat quinti toni


----------



## Rogerx

Georg Österreich • Ich habe einen guten Kampf gekämpfet


----------



## Rogerx

Georg Caspar Schürmann (c.1672-1751) - Suite 'Ludovicus Pius' (1726)


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Philipp Käfer (1672-1728) - Suite 'Musicalische Battaille'


----------



## Rogerx

Michelangelo Faggioli (1666-1733). Io me struio


----------



## Rogerx

Michelangelo Faggioli (1666-1733). Sta chiòppeta.


----------



## Rogerx

Ippolito: Momente des Glucks


----------



## Rogerx

Giacomo Carissimi "Ocho Motetes"


----------



## Rogerx

George Frideric Handel - Music for the Royal Fireworks


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> George Frideric Handel - Music for the Royal Fireworks


a triple like!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Giacomelli - Mancare o Dio mi sento - Cecilia Bartoli


----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni Francesco Anerio - Magnificat


----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni Francesco Anerio - Ave Regina Coelorum


----------



## Rogerx

Lodovico Giustini - Sonata Op. 1 no. 1 (first work for fortepiano - 1732) - T. Biancolino


----------



## Rogerx

Cristofori Piano: Sonata number 6 by Lodovico Giustini


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Giacomelli - Mancare o Dio mi sento - Cecilia Bartoli


a triple like!!!


----------



## Rogerx

J.S. Kusser: «Festin des Muses» Orchestral Suites [Aura Musicale]


----------



## Rogerx

J.S. KUSSER: Overture No. 1 in A minor, Musica Aeterna


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Sigismund Kusser: 'Composition de musique'


----------



## Rogerx

AY, QUE ME ABRASO DE AMOR EN LA LLAMA! - Sebastián Durón (1660 - 1716)


----------



## Rogerx

CORAZÓN, CAUSA TENÉIS - Sebastián Durón (1660 - 1716)


----------



## Rogerx

Alessandro Besozzi 6 Sonatas for Oboe nad B.c


----------



## Rogerx

Besozzi - Oboe Concerto No. 1 in C major


----------



## Rogerx

Joan Sutherland - Per la gloria d'adorarvi - G B Bononcini


----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni Bononcini (1670-1747) Sinfonia Decima a 7


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Tobias Krebs, Trio c moll


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Tobias Krebs: Machs mit mir Gott nach deiner Güt


----------



## Bxnwebster

Zelenka: Missa Votiva in E Minor






One of my all-time favorite pieces, if not my favorite.


----------



## Rogerx

Francesco Feo - San Francesco di Sales


----------



## Rogerx

Francesco Feo- Missa (Napoli, 1691 -- Napoli, 28 gennaio 1761)


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

What do you all think of the Goldbergs arranged for string trio? I quite like it!

I think having three distinct timbres really helps the contrapuntual lines blend together beautifully as opposed to all being muddied in the same timbre of the harpsichord or the piano, though of course I still love it on the keys like it was meant to be played.


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Christoph Pepusch "Conciertos y Oberturas de Londres"


----------



## Rogerx

J.Ch. Pepusch: English Cantata «When Love's soft passion»


----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni de Macque, Gagliarda seconda, Paolo Fiammingo


----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni de Macque - Two Gaillards


----------



## Rogerx

Schelle - Psalm 103 'Lobe den Herrn, meine Seele'


----------



## Rogerx

Schelle - Vom Himmel kam der Engel Schar


----------



## Rogerx

Stanisław Sylwester Szarzyński - "Veni Sancte Spiritus"


----------



## Rogerx

Toma Rennik - Stanisław Sylwester Szarzyński - Jesu, Spes Mea


----------



## Rogerx

Carlo Cecere-Concerto pour Mandoline 1


----------



## Rogerx

Louis-Nicolas Clérambault - Suite du Premier Ton


----------



## Rogerx

Roncalli-Suite for baroque guitar-Massimo Lonardi.


----------



## Rogerx

Handel - Sarabande in D minor (wonderful live version)


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

I read somewhere on here a while ago that Telemann wrote a lot of pieces inspired by Polish folk music. Has anyone listened to any of it? Google was no help in the matter, sadly.


----------



## Bulldog

BBC - Early Music might be of assistance.


----------



## Rogerx

Carl Heinrich Graun (1704-1759) - Sinfonia in C


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Gottlieb & Carl Heinrich Graun. Concerto in D for Oboe d'amore


----------



## Rogerx

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> I read somewhere on here a while ago that Telemann wrote a lot of pieces inspired by Polish folk music. Has anyone listened to any of it? Google was no help in the matter, sadly.


http://filharmonia.pl/wydarzenia_en...ser-telemann--a-source-of-polish-inspirations

Here you have something to start


----------



## Rogerx

Monferrato, Natale: Alma Redemptoris Mater


----------



## Rogerx

Jubilate Deo de Beata Maria Virgine


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Rogerx said:


> Johann Gottlieb & Carl Heinrich Graun. Concerto in D for Oboe d'amore


I really like these two Graun pieces. The slow movement from the Oboe D'Amore concerto is marvelous. Sure, he's not reinventing the Baroque wheel by any means but he doesn't have to and his writing has a lot of character.

Listening to this right now, I've found a gem:


----------



## Rogerx

Gottlieb Muffat (1690-1770) Suite VI


----------



## Rogerx

\Suite No. 1 in C major R. 85-92: Ouverture.Alla breve, ma Tempo Moderato - Fuga. A


----------



## Rogerx

Fortunato Chelleri... sonata II in fa mag


----------



## Rogerx

Fortunato Chelleri - Sinfonia n° 3 in Sib maggiore - Atalanta Fugiens, Vanni Moretto


----------



## Rogerx

Peeter Cornet - Salve Regina


----------



## Rogerx

Peeter Cornet: Fantasia Primi Toni


----------



## Dorsetmike

308th anniversary of the birth of John Stanley;

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLwq46QN37o_17veaDE13MOxdFoFwnmqno

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=john+stanley+organ+concerto+o p+10


----------



## Dorsetmike

John Stanley sonata Opus 1 No 1
One I did using the virtual pipe organ software GrandOrgue (free download) but instead of loading organ pipe samples I used harpsichord and flute samples, I managed to find some PDFs which I converted to MIDI files which I loaded into Finale notation software for some minor editing then sent the Finale output to Grand Orgue. Need to figure out a way to make it sound less mechanical.

View attachment stanop1.1.mp3


Grand#Orgue software
https://sourceforge.net/projects/ourorgan/

Scores for Opus 1 sonatas Free PDFs
https://imslp.org/wiki/8_Solos%2C_Op.1_(Stanley%2C_John)


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern




----------



## Rogerx

Hidden treasures ≈ Tommaso Traetta ≈ Armida ≈ Di quest'aura


----------



## Rogerx

Tommaso Traetta - Stabat Mater


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Stolen from another thread, never heard of Zelenka before but this is excellent


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Wilhelm Furchheim (1640-1682) - Sonata in E flat Major


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Wilhelm Wilmhelm Furchheim - Variations on Wilhelmus van Nassouwe, Op.37 (1814)


----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni Battista Martini - Te Deum in D-major


----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni Battista Martini (1707-1784) - Concerto in Re Maggiore


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Sebastian Bach: Suite in D minor BWV 997 (Baroque Harp)


----------



## Rogerx

Chaconne in C major by G.F. Handel on the Baroque Triple harp


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Delalande: 'Te Deum', Grand Motet S.32


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Delalande - Confitebor tibi Domine (complete)


----------



## Rogerx

George Frideric Handel - The Arrival of the Queen of Sheba


----------



## Rogerx

G. F. Handel " Concerto a due cori HMV 334"


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> George Frideric Handel - The Arrival of the Queen of Sheba


a triple Like!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Balthasar Christian Freisslich - Cantata an dem hohen Geburtsfeste des Herrn August III


----------



## Rogerx

Bach - Cantate Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme BWV 140 - Van Veldhoven | Nederlandse Bachvereniging


----------



## Rogerx

Sonate Concertate. Dario Castello (c.1590 - c.1630)


----------



## Rogerx

QUICKSILVER LIVE: Dario Castello Sonata decima


----------



## Rogerx

Arcangelo Corelli: Concerto in D Major Op. 6 No. 4, complete. Voices of Music; original instruments


----------



## Rogerx

Arcangelo Corelli, Sonata in F major Op.5 n.4 for recorder and b.c. - M. Scorticati & D. Pozzi


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Christoph Bach - Meine Freundin, du bist schön (complete)


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Christoph Bach (?), Ich lasse dich nicht, Vox Luminis


----------



## Rogerx

Benda: Violin Concerto in E Minor: I. Allegro


----------



## Rogerx

Jan Jiři Benda, Grave for viola and piano, Sergio Agreda De Ro Viola


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Rogerx said:


> Jan Jiři Benda, Grave for viola and piano, Sergio Agreda De Ro Viola


Not the best recording quality, but really beautiful.


----------



## Rogerx

Quirinus van Blankenburg (1654-1739) - Fuga obligata, for Harpsichord


----------



## Rogerx

Quirinus van Blankenburg - l'Apologie des Femmes - Last Aria


----------



## Rogerx

Avi Avital - Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto In C Major (Live)


----------



## Rogerx

Josse Boutmy Premier Suite in ut mineur


----------



## Rogerx

Carlo Francesco Pollarolo 1653 - 1723 Sonata I in re minore


----------



## Rogerx

Pietro Antonio Fiocco - Allegro for two violins


----------



## Rogerx

Allegro in G Major (Arr. by Alfred Bartels)


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Concerto grosso In C, HWV 318 "Alexander's Feast" - 3. Allegro - Adagio


----------



## Rogerx

Francesco Corbetta - Caprice de Chacone


----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni Sollima "Caprice de Chaconne" di FRANCESCO CORBETTA (CA.1615-1681)


----------



## Rogerx

Antoine-Esprit Blanchard (1696-1770) - De Profundis (1740)


----------



## Rogerx

Baroque Music of Jean-Baptiste Lully - Classical Music from the Baroque Period


----------



## Rogerx

Jean Baptiste Lully (1632-1687) - Marche pour la cérémonie des Turcs


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi Concerto for Lute in D Major RV 93


----------



## Rogerx

J. F. Fasch - Concerto for lute in D minor [FWV L:d 2]


----------



## Rogerx

Antonio Vivaldi - Lute Concerto: Largo


----------



## Rogerx

Viotti / Concerto for two flutes in A_1. Allegro Maestoso--Hyesook Yang/ G. Spassov


----------



## Rogerx

Saverio Mercadante Concerto in D Major for Flute and Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Saverio Mercadante - Flute Concerto: Rondo


----------



## Rogerx

Antonio Cifra "Era la Notte"


----------



## Rogerx

Salve Regina- Antonio Cifra


----------



## Rogerx

Capilla Jerónimo de Carrión - Piedad que se engolfa (Catedral de Segovia, 28-12-2013)


----------



## Rogerx

PÁSSAME, POR DIOS, BARQUERO - Pedro de Escobar


----------



## Rogerx

Girolamo Frescobaldi (1583-1643) Toccatas, Sergio Vartolo


----------



## Rogerx

Girolamo Frescobaldi - Canzona La Capriola


----------



## Rogerx

Cornelis Thymanszoon Padbrué (1592-1670) - Het vierde kusjen (1630/41)


----------



## Rogerx

"Alma Redemptoris Mater" for Oboe & Cello- Natale Monferrato


----------



## Rogerx

Oboe Concerto in C Minor - Marcello


----------



## Rogerx

Antonio Vivaldi: Concerto for Flute and Orchestra No.2 in G Minor,OP.10 , "La Notte" Dora Seres


----------



## Rogerx

VIVALDI - Concerto in G minor for flute, oboe and bassoon RV 103


----------



## Rogerx

J. S. Bach || Concerto in D minor (BWV 974) after A. Marcello's Concerto for Oboe and Strings


----------



## Rogerx

Jan Josef Ignác Brentner (1689-1742) Hymnodia divina Op.3


----------



## Rogerx

Jan Josef Ignác Brentner (1689-1742) Vesperae cum ordinariis psalmis


----------



## Rogerx

Jan Josef Ignác Brentner Concerto Grosso V en Fa, Opus 4


----------



## Rogerx

Falckenhagen Adam - Allegro from Sonata V op. I


----------



## Rogerx

Falckenhagen Adam - A Tempo Giusto - Baroque Lute: Alberto Crugnola


----------



## Rogerx

Daniel Friderici - Amis sur cette terre - Wir lieben sehr ihm Herzen


----------



## Rogerx

Daniel Friderici: Aus "Neue Avisen": Marktrufe aus Rostock


----------



## Rogerx

Jean-François Dandrieu : Sonate en trio en la Majeur op. 1 n° 4 (Le Consort)


----------



## Rogerx

Jean-François Dandrieu - Magnificat Re Mineur


----------



## Rogerx

Michelangelo Galilei: Toccata e Volta


----------



## Rogerx

- Melchior Franck (1573-1639): Six Dance Movements


----------



## Rogerx

G. P. Foscarini: Li Cinque Libri della Chitarra alla Spagnola


----------



## Rogerx

Passamezzo" & " Passacalles" - G.P. Foscarini (c.1600 -1647)


----------



## Rogerx

Ciaconna - Maurizio Cazzati (1616-1678)


----------



## Rogerx

Cazzati - Capriccio Sopra Sette Note


----------



## ArtMusic

Add this to your favorites:


----------



## Rogerx

Jiří Antonín Benda - Concerto for harpsichord and orchestra g minor


----------



## Rogerx

Benda: Concerto for Violin and Strings in G: Grave


----------



## Rogerx

Jean-Philippe Rameau - Les Indes Galantes (orchestral suite)


----------



## Rogerx

Víkingur Ólafsson - Rameau: Les Boréades: The Arts and the Hours (Transcr. Ólafsson)


----------



## Rogerx

Keiser Reinhard - Suite from "Hercules und ****" (1699)


----------



## Rogerx

Reinhard Keiser: Chaconne en rondeau "Betrübter Geist"


----------



## Rogerx

D.Scarlatti - Fandango


----------



## Rogerx

Domenico Scarlatti - Stabat Mater in C minor


----------



## Rogerx

Motets de Nicolas Bernier -ensemble Almasis -Iakovos Pappas


----------



## Rogerx

Nicolas Bernier "Medea_Cantata"


----------



## Rogerx

John Blow Symphony Anthems - I was glad (New College Choir)


----------



## Rogerx

John Blow, Chaconne 1687 for harpsichord (Timothy Roberts)


----------



## Rogerx

Léon Berben plays Vincent Luebeck on Arp Schnitger organs


----------



## Rogerx

Zachow, Friedrich Wilhelm - Cristmas Cantata 'Lobe den Herrn, meine Seele'


----------



## Rogerx

Georg Dietrich Leyding, Von Gott will ich nicht lassen (partita)


----------



## Rogerx

Zachow: Trio sonata in F major for oboe, bassoon and basso continuo · Antwerp Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Francisco Correa de Arauxo - Todo el mundo en general


----------



## Rogerx

Francisco Correa de Arauxo - Tres Glosas sobre el canto llano de la Inmaculada Concepción


----------



## Rogerx

Pietro Baldassari (c. 1683 - after 1768) - Sonata for Cornett and Strings


----------



## Rogerx

Guy Touvron, Pietro Baldassare (1683-1768) Concerto in F major, SCO


----------



## Rogerx

Froberger - 23 Suites for Harpsichord


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Ludwig Bach: Ouverture-Suite à 4 in G major JLB 20


----------



## Rogerx

Cor mio, deh, non languire (Johann Grabbe)


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Ludwig Bach motet "Das ist meine Freude"


----------



## Rogerx

Ferdinand Tobias Richter, Passagaglia, Orgel


----------



## Rogerx

Ferdinand Tobias Richter (1651-1711) Partita V in D major for harpsichord


----------



## Rogerx

Andre Campra (1660-1744) Messe de Requiem


----------



## Rogerx

Campra - Te Deum 1/


----------



## Rogerx

Gregorio Allegri: Miserere


----------



## Rogerx

Concerto for 2 Violins in D Major, RV 513: I. Allegro molto


----------



## Rogerx

Gregorio Allegri: Cantate Domino (members of A Sei Voci)


----------



## Rogerx

Vulcaens Winckel · Camerata Trajectina · Joan Albert Ban


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Jacck

Jiří Družecký (1745-1819) Sinfonia in C Virtuosi di Praga


----------



## Rogerx

Philipp Heinrich Erlebach (1657-1714) - Actu Homagiali (1705)


----------



## Rogerx

Philipp Heinrich Erlebach: Ouverture-Suite in G minor No.6


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Kuhnau: Magnificat in C major (Ton Koopmann, Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra)


----------



## Rogerx

Kuhnau - Cantata 'Wenn ihr fröhlich seid an euren Festen'


----------



## Rogerx

Teodorico Pedrini - Sonata IV in C minor (live)


----------



## Rogerx

La Folía. Sonata nº 1. Teodorico Pedrini. Festival Vélez Blanco 2019


----------



## Rogerx

J.E. Galliard: «Pan and Syrin» [Suite]


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Ernst Galliard, Sonata I in A minor for violoncello and B.C.


----------



## Rogerx

William Boyce (1711-79) : Symphonies 1, 2 & 3


----------



## Rogerx

William Boyce - Coronation Anthem - The King Shall rejoice


----------



## Rogerx

Unpublished Italian baroque cantatas: Francesco Gasparini, E che più far poss'io


----------



## Rogerx

Gasparini - "Stabat Mater" - Mov. 1&2/9


----------



## Rogerx

Stanisław Sylwester Szarzyński - Jesu spes mea


----------



## Rogerx

Stanisław Sylwester Szarzyński /XVIII/ -- Ave Regina. Soliści Warszawskiej Opery Kameralnej / MACV


----------



## Rogerx

Domenico Gabrielli - Sonata (G major) for Cello.


----------



## Rogerx

P. Franceschini (Sinfonia a due Trombe and basso continuo / N. Eklund


----------



## Rogerx

Giovan Carlo Maria Clari - Ave Maris Stella


----------



## Rogerx

Jacopo Peri (1561-1633) Tu dormi, e 'l dolce sonno


----------



## Rogerx

G. B. Somis: Concerto for violin, strings & b.c. in G major / Ensemble Guidantus


----------



## Rogerx

A. Bonporti: Op. 11 n. 2 - Concerto a quattro for strings & b.c. in B flat major /


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern




----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Giovan Carlo Maria Clari - Ave Maris Stella


a triple like!!


----------



## Rogerx

Louis Marchand (1669-1732)-Pièces De Clavecin, Book 1, Suite in D Minor


----------



## Rogerx

Marchand - Pièces d'orgue, Livre II (Ms. 61/1 de Versailles)


----------



## Rogerx

Françoise Petit (harpsichord) Jacques Duphly: Intégrale du premier livre de pièces de clavecin 1744


----------



## Rogerx

Clavecin : Médée, Jacques Duphly.


----------



## ArtMusic

Uploaded a few days ago from an October 2020 concert,


----------



## Rogerx

Gilles Jullien : Prélude du 3° ton par Jean Boyer à Bordeaux


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Christoph Pezel's Bicinia Variorum Instrumentorum, Sonatina No. 62


----------



## Rogerx

Georg Muffat: Violin Sonata


----------



## Rogerx

Matthäus Passion / St. Matthew Passion - J.C. Rothe


----------



## Rogerx

Petronio Franceschini - Sonata in D, 2.Allegro


----------



## Rogerx

Petronio Franceschini Concerto in D deux trompettes naturelles (natural trumpet without holes)


----------



## Rogerx

VOCES8: Hear My Prayer, O Lord by Henry Purcel


----------



## Rogerx

Trumpet Tune - Henry Purcell, Trompete und Orgel


----------



## Rogerx

Giulio Cesare Arresti: Sonate da organo di varii autori - Walter Gatti, organo


----------



## Rogerx

Wilhelm Friedemann Bach - Cantatas


----------



## Rogerx

Jan Josef Ignác Brentner (1689-1742) Hymnodia divina Op.3


----------



## Rogerx

Bohuslav Matěj Černohorský Laudetur Jesus Christus


----------



## Rogerx

Giuseppe Antonio Aldrovandini Sonata for 2 Trumpets in D major, Guttler, Sandau


----------



## Rogerx

Giuseppe Aldrovandini - "O Bambino mio divino" (Pastorale natalizia per organo)


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann - fantasie nr. 3 (Brüggen)


----------



## Rogerx

G.Ph. Telemann: Concerto for Traverso and Recorder in E minor, TWV 52:e1 - Bremer Barockorchester


----------



## Rogerx

J.C.F. Fischer Harpsichord Works, William Christie


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Caspar Ferdinand Fischer - Offertorium de Dedicatione Templi


----------



## Rogerx

Pirro Capacelli Albergati : Santa Brigida, cantata


----------



## Rogerx

Corona de pregi di Maria, Op. 13: Purificatione


----------



## Rogerx

Domenico Gabrielli - Sonata (G major) for Cello.


----------



## Rogerx

Tatjana Troyanos - When I am Laid in Earth - Dido and Aeneas - Purcell


----------



## Rogerx

Duo Domenico plays Gabrielli Canon for 2 cellos


----------



## Rogerx

John Williams Australia 1976 Ludovico Roncalli : passacaglia


----------



## Rogerx

Víkingur Ólafsson - Bach: Concerto in D Minor, BWV 974 - 2. Adagio


----------



## Rogerx

J.S. Bach - BWV 978 (after Vivaldi - RV 542) - Concerto for Organ in F major - Silvio Celeghin


----------



## Rogerx

BWV 973: Concerto Transcription after Vivaldi in G Major


----------



## Rogerx

Concerto in G minor, after Vivaldi, BWV 975: Largo · Ivo Janssen


----------



## Rogerx

Vicentino - L'aura che'l verde lauro


----------



## Rogerx

Non gemme, non fin oro by Girolamo Dalla Casa- viola bastarda


----------



## Rogerx

Scarlatti Sonata in D minor K141 by Martha Argerich (2008)


----------



## Rogerx

Niccolò Piccinni: Flute Concerto in D major


----------



## Rogerx

VIVALDI Concerto RV.529 | R.Brengola, A.Stefanato, RAI Torino, F.Scaglia | live 1958 ®


----------



## Rogerx

A. VIVALDI: Concerto for 2 Violins in C minor RV 510, Harmonie Universelle - F.Deuter / M.Waisman


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi Concerto for 2 Violins in D major, RV513 | Giuliano Carmignola & Amandine Beyer


----------



## Rogerx

Concerto for 2 Violins in C Major, RV 505: I. Allegro


----------



## Rogerx

Louis Claude Daquin - Nouveau Livre de　Noëls ( Paris,1757)


----------



## Rogerx

Louis-Claude Daquin, Le Coucou, Keulemans, Martinet, Audubon


----------



## Rogerx

J.C.F. Fischer Harpsichord Works, William Christie


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Caspar Ferdinand Fischer - Offertorium de Dedicatione Templi


----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni Croce - Cantate Domino


----------



## Rogerx

Laetatus sum (Psalm 121, Giovanni Croce) - Il Dilettoso Monte Consort Vocale - Dir. Massimo Annoni


----------



## Rogerx

Donato Baldassare - Quatro dei, cantata a 4


----------



## Rogerx

Mzia Manjavidze's Ensemble - Chi La Gagliarda [Baldassare Donato -


----------



## Rogerx

Wassenaer - Concerto "Armonici" No. 5 in F Minor


----------



## Rogerx

UW van Wassenaer | Concerto Armonico No 2 G Major - complete


----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni Pergolesi - Confitebor tibi Domine, P.66 (c. 1730)


----------



## Rogerx

Pergolesi Flute Concerto G major


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Rogerx, I definitely respect your commitment to this thread. While I obviously can't listen to everything you post in here, I've found a treasure trove of great music in here and cool Baroque composers I would have otherwise never heard of. I've taken a particular liking to Johann Gottlieb Graun


----------



## Rogerx

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> Rogerx, I definitely respect your commitment to this thread. While I obviously can't listen to everything you post in here, I've found a treasure trove of great music in here and cool Baroque composers I would have otherwise never heard of. I've taken a particular liking to Johann Gottlieb Graun


Thank you, that is very kind and pick just what you like, I do understand.:tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

F. Chelleri: Sinfonia for strings & b.c. in C major / Atalanta Fugiens


----------



## Rogerx

Fortunato Chelleri, Fuga 4


----------



## Rogerx

Bohuslav Matej Cernohorsky - Quare Domine irasceris


----------



## Rogerx

Bohuslav Matěj Černohorský - Vesperae Minus Solenne


----------



## Rogerx

Robert de Visée : Tombeau pour Mesdemoiselles De Visée


----------



## Rogerx

Élisabeth-Claude Jacquet de La Guerre - Sonata n°2 in D major for violin and continuo (complete)


----------



## Rogerx

Christophe Moyreau Les Cloches d'Orleans


----------



## Rogerx

Rameau: Zaïs - Overture (Live)


----------



## Rogerx

Campra - Les Festes Vénitiennes


----------



## Rogerx

Andre Campra　(1660-1744） Motets


----------



## Rogerx

Jean-Joseph de Mondonville Sonatas for Harpsichord with Violin Accomp., Christophe Rousset


----------



## Rogerx

Jean-Joseph de Mondonville: 'Cantate Domino' Grand Motet


----------



## RICK RIEKERT

"Every note, every phrase embraced." Indeed, yes.


----------



## Rogerx

Pierre-Gabriel Buffardin: Concerto à 5 in E minor


----------



## Rogerx

Giuseppe Antonio Brescianello (1690-1758) Partitas for Guitar


----------



## Rogerx

Fortunato Chelleri (1690-1757)


----------



## Rogerx

Diletsky - 4-Part Liturgy 4 'Trisagion'


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Gottfried Walther (1684-1748) - Concerto del Signor Meck


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Caspar Simon (1701-76): Praeludium & Fuga B-Dur für Orgel


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Joachim Quantz. Flute Concerto in G Major

Link will work this way , sorry


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Joachim Quantz (1697-1773) Flute Quartet No.1 in D major


----------



## Rogerx

Carlos Patiño: Maria, Madre Dei


----------



## Rogerx

IN DEVOTIONE - Carlos Patiño (1600 - 1675)


----------



## Rogerx

Nicola Porpora - Salve Regina in fa maggiore (Dantone


----------



## Rogerx

Nicola Porpora - Notturni per i defunti


----------



## Rogerx

Vincenzo Bell'haver tocata


----------



## Rogerx

Ton Koopman (harpsichord) Giovanni Picchi, Danze e Toccata


----------



## Rogerx

CIMAROSA - Concerto for Oboe in C Moll (Arthur Benjamin )


----------



## Rogerx

Cimarosa: Requiem - Introitus - Requiem Aeternam - Kyrie - Graduale


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Overture in C Minor, TWV TWV 55:c4


----------



## Rogerx

G. Ph. Telemann Lukas Passion 1728 Schluss Aria SO RUHE Beekvliet koor en orkest


----------



## Rogerx

G.Ph. Telemann: Concerto in D major for Violin, Cello, Trumpet and Strings, TWV 535


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann - Concerto for 4 Violins No. 2 in D major


----------



## Rogerx

Giulio Cesare Arresti: Sonata XVI


----------



## Rogerx

Bach Concerto for Violin and Oboe in C minor BWV 1060, Kremer Holliger


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Oboe Sonata in G Minor, BWV 1030b - 3. Presto


----------



## Rogerx

Louis-Nicolas Clérambault - Suite du Premier Ton


----------



## HerbertNorman

I am exploring the Baroque period and I want to thank all of you for sharing these videos. Some of them have helped me to enjoy the music of composers I hadn't heard of before...tbh.
@Rogerx : blimey , you must have some digital library of music videos at home. A very heartfelt thank you for uploading :tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Philipp Krieger (1649-1725) - Quis me territat (1690)


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Philipp Krieger: Herr, auf dich trau ich / Psalm 31


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Valentin Meder-Trio Chaconne


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Valentin Meder St Matthew Passion - Höret das Leiden


----------



## Rogerx

Wilhelm Friedemann Bach - Cantatas


----------



## Rogerx

Wilhelm Friedemann Bach: Viola Duet F 61 in G Major


----------



## Rogerx

John Blow Symphony Anthems - I was glad (New College Choir)


----------



## Rogerx

John Blow - Organ Voluntary in G Major


----------



## Rogerx

Francesco Corbetta - Caprice de Chacone (Private Musicke)


----------



## Rogerx

John Coprario Funeral Teares


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Gottlieb Graun: Trio Sonata in C minor for 2 Violins & B.c


----------



## Rogerx

Pergolesi ~ Violin Concerto (Pina Carmirelli & I Musici) Beautiful Classical Music


----------



## Rogerx

J. G. Walther: Concerto after Torelli in D minor (LV 138) - Janos Sebestyen, organ


----------



## Rogerx

Pablo Nassarre (1650-1730): Tocata Italiana de 2° tono


----------



## Rogerx

Juan Carlos Rivera plays Folías by Francisco Guerau


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Jakob Walther "Suite en Re"


----------



## Rogerx

Nicolaus Adam Strungk: Laudate pueri


----------



## Rogerx

Cataldo Amodei, Confitebor, Paolucci, Mauthe, Flavio Colusso


----------



## Rogerx

Handel - Violin Sonata in F Major HWV370 -


----------



## Rogerx

LOCATELLI Violin Concerto in D major The Harmonic Labyrinth | ACO Soloists


----------



## Rogerx

Šimon Brixi : Tu es Deus


----------



## Rogerx

Jan Dismas Zelenka- Recordare, Benedictus & Agnus Dei


----------



## Rogerx

J. A. Plánický: Opella secunda De communione, árie "Domine, non sum dignus"


----------



## Rogerx

Jan Antonin Losy - Chaconne


----------



## Rogerx

Arp Schnitger Orgel, Ganderkesee | Praeludium ex d, Andreas Kneller


----------



## Rogerx

Pavana Lachrymae, SwWV 328


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Ludwig Krebs (1713-1780) - Meine Seele erhebt den Herrn Magnificat


----------



## Rogerx

Christian Ritter - Suite in F sharp minor (G. Leonhardt)


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Nauwach (1595-1630) Jetztund kömpt die Nacht herbey


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Christoph Pez (1664-1716) Suite in D minor


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Christoph Pez (1664-1716) Suite in D minor


----------



## Rogerx

Passacaille from the opera "Théagčne et Cariclée" for Oboe & Strings


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi Four Seasons: Spring (La Primavera) compleet, Alana Youssefian & Voices of Music RV


----------



## Rogerx

Sonata Prima | Giovanni Battista Bassani


----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni Battista Bassani - Il musico svogliato


----------



## Rogerx

P. Franceschini ; Sinfonia a due Trombe and basso continuo / N. Eklund


----------



## Rogerx

Sonata for Two Trumpets and Strings in D Major - Petronio Franceschini


----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni Battista Buonamente: Sonata Seconda à tre Violini (Venedig 1636)


----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni Battista Buonamente (1595-1642): Sonata decima sopra il cavaletto zoppo


----------



## Rogerx

Allegro in G Major (Arr. by Alfred Bartels)


----------



## Rogerx

Pietro Antonio Fiocco Andante extrait


----------



## Rogerx

Josef Antonín Steffan Divertimenti No.6, Op.1


----------



## Rogerx

Vejvanovsky - Serenada for four trumpets, bassoon, timpani, strings and continuo


----------



## Rogerx

Vesperae: Baroque Vespers at Stift Heiligenkreuz


----------



## Rogerx

Jan Dismas Zelenka: Miserere I


----------



## Rogerx

Adriano Banchieri: La Pazzia Senile


----------



## Rogerx

Adriano Banchieri "Festino nella sera del giovedì grasso"


----------



## Rogerx

Josse Boutmy Premier Suite in ut mineur


----------



## Rogerx

Charpentier - Marche de Triomphe H.547


----------



## Rogerx

Friedrich Wilhelm Zachow (1663-1712)


----------



## Rogerx

Friedrich Wilhelm Zachow, Jesaia dem Propheten das geschah, LV 48


----------



## Rogerx

Jan Pieterszoon Sweelinck (1562-1621) Pavana Lachrimae


----------



## Rogerx

Heinrich Scheidemann, Canzona in G | Luedingworth, Wilde/ Schnitger - Orgel | Pier Damiano Peretti


----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni Battista Bassani • Trio Sonata Op.5, No.6


----------



## Rogerx

Missa a la Fuga-GIOVANNI BATTISTA BASSANI ~Chiquitos Missionary Music Archive (17th Century Bolivia)


----------



## Rogerx

Marco Marazzoli "Santa Caterina_Deh non più Marazzoli"


----------



## Rogerx

PASSEGGIATA ROMANA #4 Marco Marazzoli - OCCHI BELLI, OCCHI NERI PASSEGGIATA ROMANA


----------



## Rogerx

BIBER PASSACAGLIA - Elicia Silverstein, violinist


----------



## Rogerx

Domenico Gabrielli - Sonata (G major) for Cello.


----------



## Rogerx

Domenico Gabrielli-Ricercare II


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Michael Nicolai, D-Dur für 3 Bassgamben


----------



## Rogerx

Gottfried Heinrich Stölzel - Te Deum (c.1720)


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Theile (1646 - 1724) Musikalisches Kunstbuch Suite Nr. X / Michaelis Consort


----------



## Rogerx

Barockmusik mit Bildern Johann Jakob Walther Sonata Galline e galli


----------



## Rogerx

Samuel Scheidt - Paduan à 4


----------



## Rogerx

Scheidt - Niederländisch Liedgen, Cantio Belgica, Sive "Ach du feiner Reiter"


----------



## Rogerx

I. Posch-Galliarda


----------



## Rogerx

Hoffmann - Schlage doch, gewünschte Stunde - Bejun Mehta - countertenor


----------



## Rogerx

Philipp Friedrich Böddecker - Sonata sopra la monica


----------



## Rogerx

Philip Friedrich Böddecker, Sonata sopra la Monica, Bram van Sambeek


----------



## Rogerx

Philipp Heinrich Erlebach (1657-1714) - Actu Homagiali


----------



## Rogerx

Philipp Heinrich Erlebach: Ouverture-Suite in G minor No.6


----------



## Rogerx

Heinrich Bach: Erbam dich mein, o Herre Gott


----------



## Rogerx

Heinrich Bach (1615-1692) Sonata a cinque II en fa mayor


----------



## Rogerx

Augustin Pfleger "Heut ist Gottes Himmelreich"


----------



## Rogerx

Akadêmia - Pfleger - Ach dass ich wassers gnug hätte


----------



## Rogerx

Vokalensemble SolaVoce: Melchior Franck (1580-1639) - Magnificat septimi toni


----------



## Rogerx

Melchior Franck (1579/1580-1639): Das ist mir lieb (Psalm 116, 1623)


----------



## Rogerx

August Kühnel, Aria for viola da gamba


----------



## Rogerx

August Kühnel - part one from a sonata for two viols and B.C.


----------



## Rogerx

O Haupt voll Blut und Wunden" by Delphin Strungk


----------



## Rogerx

Ich hab mein Sach Gott heimgestellt


----------



## Rogerx

Walther: Sonata "Imitatione del Cuccu" in G


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Jakob Walther "Suite en Re"


----------



## Rogerx

Karl Friedrich Abel. Prelude (Re menor) - Thomas Gainsborough


----------



## Rogerx

Bataille in D Major for 2 Violins and Continuo


----------



## Rogerx

Boxberg - Sardanapalus; Keine Qual soll mich erschrecken


----------



## Rogerx

Machet die Tore weit - Christian Ludwig Boxberg


----------



## Rogerx

C.F. Fischer Harpsichord Works, William Christie


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Christian Fischer - Oboe Concerto No. 2 in E-flat major


----------



## Rogerx

Kühnel: Sonata XIV for viola da gamba---Amy Domingues, viola da gamba, Anthony Harvey, theorbo


----------



## Rogerx

August Kühnel: Suite g-dur_3


----------



## Rogerx

Franz Tunder (1614-1667) «Salve mi Jesu»


----------



## Rogerx

Tunder - Praeludium in g


----------



## Rogerx

JOHANNES SCHULTZ- Der ehlich Stand a 8 vv (1622)


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Sebastiani: O Welt-Conclusion (the ensemble)


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern




----------



## Rogerx

Johann Paul von Westhoff: Sonata in D minor for Violin & B.c No.4


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Paul von Westhoff - Bells


----------



## Rogerx

Schelle - Machet die Tore weit


----------



## Rogerx

Vom Himmel kam der Engel Schar


----------



## Rogerx

Philip Friedrich Buchner sonata XI adagio allegro allegro


----------



## Rogerx

Ferdinand Büchner: Flute Concerto No. 1 in F minor, Op. 38


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi - Concerto for Two Trumpets in C Major (RV537)


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi - Gloria In D Major RV 589


----------



## Rogerx

Albicastro: Op. 7 n. 4 - Concerto a quattro for oboe, strings & b.c. in C minor


----------



## Rogerx

Henrico Albicastro (1661--) : La Follia


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Beer (1655-1700) - Concerto à 4


----------



## Rogerx

Horn Concerto in E-Flat Major: III. Allegro · Kammerorchester Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach, Hartmut Haenchen & Peter Damm


----------



## Rogerx

Sylvius Leopold Weiss • Lute Sonata No.34 In D Minor


----------



## Rogerx

Weiss - Sarabande from Partita in G minor


----------



## Rogerx

Matthias Weckmann: Fantasia ex D - David Boos plays the Arp Schnitger organ in Ganderkesee


----------



## Rogerx

Matthias Weckmann • Wie liegt die Stadt so wüste


----------



## Rogerx

Actus Musicus auf Wey-Nachten: Prima Pars


----------



## Rogerx

Psalm 103, "Lobe den Herren, meine Seele"


----------



## Rogerx

Andreas Hammerschmidt: Ach Jesus stirbt


----------



## Rogerx

Christ lag in Todesbanden · Vox Luminis · Lionel Meunier


----------



## Rogerx

Franz Xaver Murschhauser, Aria variata "Laßt uns das Kindlein wiegen"


----------



## Rogerx

Franz Xaver Murschhauser - Toccata in F


----------



## Rogerx

De Profundis Clamavis (Nicolaus Bruhns 1665 - 1697)


----------



## Rogerx

Nicolaus Bruhns • Ich liege und schlafe


----------



## Rogerx

Heinrich Ignaz Franz Biber: Sonata in E minor for Violin & B.c No.5 C.142


----------



## Rogerx

Heinrich Biber - Battalia à 10 (1673) Voices of Music 4K


----------



## Rogerx

Ruprecht Ignaz Mayr - Passacaglia Grave in B Major - Reinhard Goebel - Musica Antiqua Cologne


----------



## Rogerx

R.I.Mayr Marienvesper Anfang mit Altussolo


----------



## Rogerx

Magnificat (Pelham Humfrey) - St. John's Cambridge


----------



## Rogerx

Humfrey: By the Waters of Babylon


----------



## Rogerx

Halt, was du hast, by Johann Michael Bach (1648-94)


----------



## Rogerx

Unser Leben währet siebenzig Jahr -J.M Bach


----------



## Rogerx

Jan Josef Ignác Brentner (1689-1742)
Desidero te Op.1/X-
Ensemble Inégal-Adam Viktora


----------



## Rogerx

Jan Josef Ignác Brentner Concerto Grosso V en Fa, Opus 4


----------



## Rogerx

Bas Ramselaar, bas zingt Psalm 6 'Domine, ne in furore' van Benedictus Buns (1642-1716)


----------



## Rogerx

Orpheus Elianus: Sonata 4 in A Minor


----------



## Rogerx

Collegium 1704 - Zelenka - Openingsconcert Festival Oude Muziek Utrecht


----------



## Rogerx

Zelenka-Miserere in C minor ZWV57-Paul Dombrecht


----------



## Rogerx

Pietro Baldassari - Sonata for Cornett and Strings


----------



## Rogerx

Pietro Baldassare - Sonata #1 in F


----------



## Rogerx

The Silver Swan - Orlando Gibbons arr. Forshaw


----------



## Rogerx

L'Achéron - Orlando Gibbons, Fancy for six viols


----------



## Rogerx

George Frideric Handel - The Arrival of the Queen of Sheba


----------



## Rogerx

Zadok the Priest


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Bernhard Bach: Chacona | Andrés Alberto Gómez


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Bernhard Bach (1676-1749) Ouvertüre Nr. 1, D-Dur


----------



## Rogerx

Jean-Baptiste Dupuits: Oeuvre III, Sonate I (part 1)


----------



## Rogerx

Philippe Dugué: Oeuvre IV, 4ième Sonate en Trio


----------



## Rogerx

Campra - Les Festes Vénitiennes


----------



## Rogerx

Tota pulchra es - André Campra


----------



## Rogerx

Rosa Giacinta BADALLA (ca.1660 - ca.1710) - Motet "O Serene Pupillae"


----------



## Rogerx

Motetti a voce sola: Scintillate amicae stellae


----------



## Rogerx

Torelli - Concerto for 4 Violins in A Minor


----------



## Rogerx

TORELLI: Violin Sonata in E minor GieT 60, Les Accents


----------



## Rogerx

Bach - Brandenburgs concert nr. 4 in G groot BWV 1049 - Sato | Nederlandse Bachvereniging


----------



## Rogerx

Bach - Air uit Orkestsuite Nr. 3 in D groot BWV 1068 | Nederlandse Bachvereniging


----------



## Rogerx

August Kühnel (1645-1700) Viola da Gamba Sonatas & Partitas


----------



## Rogerx

August Kühnel: Aria X. "Herr Jesu Christ, du höchstes Gut" / Petr Wagner


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Christoph Pez (1664-1716) Suite in D minor


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Christoph Pez: Concerto Pastorale


----------



## Rogerx

Concerti. Franz Tunder (1613 - 1667)


----------



## Rogerx

Tunder: Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott (Herreweghe)


----------



## Rogerx

Giuseppe Cambini: Sinfonia Concertante in B-flat major for Oboe, Bassoon & Orchestra No.5


----------



## Rogerx

Giuseppe Maria Cambini - Wind Quintet No. 1 in B flat major


----------



## Rogerx

Melchior Franck • Bußpsalmen • Nürnberg 1615


----------



## Rogerx

Slokar Trombone Quartet - Melchior Franck (1573-1639): Six Dance Movements


----------



## Rogerx

Kuhnau - Cantata 'Wenn ihr fröhlich seid an euren Festen'


----------



## Rogerx

Kuhnau - Cantata 'Daran erkennen wir'


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Bach - Brandenburgs concert nr. 4 in G groot BWV 1049 - Sato | Nederlandse Bachvereniging


a Triple like!!!


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> George Frideric Handel - The Arrival of the Queen of Sheba


another Triple like!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Hentzschel- Canzon mitt 8 Viol di Gamben


----------



## Rogerx

Andreas Hammerschmidt: Ach Jesus stirbt


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Hentzschel. Canzona.


----------



## Rogerx

Schelle - Cantata 'Machet die Tore weit'


----------



## Rogerx

Ach Gott, vom Himmel sieh darein · Friedhelm Flamme


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Schelle • Ach, mein herzliebes Jesulein


----------



## Rogerx

Isaac Posh -Cantate Domino


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Michael Nicolai - Sonata for Viola de Gamba - Ciacona adagio - Ensemble Masques


----------



## Rogerx

Louis Couperin Pavane in F# Minor. Robert Hill, harpsichord. live 2012


----------



## Rogerx

Pièces de clavecin, Book 1 (1746) : No. 14 La Marche, des Scythes


----------



## Rogerx

Andre Campra　(1660-1744） Motets


----------



## Rogerx

Harpsichord Concerto in D Major, WV 278: I. Allegro · Orchestre André Campra


----------



## Rogerx

Esaias Reusner, Pieces in g minor Anton Birula - 11


----------



## Rogerx

Andreas Scholl, Countertenor, singt 2 Lieder von Heinrich Albert (1604-1651)


----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni Henrico Albicastro, Sonata "La Folia"


----------



## Rogerx

Thomas Arne - Alfred - Ouverture


----------



## Rogerx

Quirinus van Blankenburg - l'Apologie des Femmes - Last Aria


----------



## Rogerx

Quirinus van Blanckenburg (1654-1739): Cantata ¨L´Apologie des Femmes¨ (1715)


----------



## Rogerx

Francisco Correa de Arauxo - Todo el mundo en general


----------



## Rogerx

Batalla de Morales- FRANCISCO CORREA DE ARAUXO~ Spanish Instrumental Baroque Music in the New World


----------



## Rogerx

Luigi Boccherini: Minuetto


----------



## Rogerx

Largo from Xerxes


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn Divertimento D Major on 3 Celli live in concert


----------



## Rogerx

C.W. Gluck: Reigen seliger Geister (Ting-Wei Chen)


----------



## Rogerx

Concerto alla Rustica in G Major, RV 151 -- Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741)


----------



## Rogerx

Francesco Manfredini Concerto grosso in C major op 3 no 12


----------



## Rogerx

Pachelbel - Canon In D Major.


----------



## Rogerx

Mercadante Flute Concerto e minor Rondo Russo


----------



## Rogerx

Mercadante - Clarinet Concerto in E-flat major, Op.76


----------



## Rogerx

RAMEAU: «Les Indes Galantes» Forêts paisibles, Les Ambassadeurs


----------



## Rogerx

Rameau - Premier Concert in C Minor


----------



## Rogerx

Vincenzo Albrici - Sonata à 5


----------



## Rogerx

Vincenzo Albrici - Motetto - Sperate in Deo


----------



## Rogerx

Adriano Banchieri: 3 Canzoni alla francese a 4 voci per suonare - Libro II


----------



## Rogerx

Battaglia - Adriano Banchieri


----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni Francesco Anerio - Magnificat


----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni Francesco Anerio (1567 - 1630): "Dio ti salvi, Maria"


----------



## Rogerx

Ercole Bernabei : Dal Regno d'Amore : Cantata per soprano e basso continuo


----------



## Rogerx

Cantate Domino, Ercole Bernabei


----------



## Rogerx

P. A. Ziani: Dormite oh Pupille - Soqquadro Italiano, Vincenzo Capezzuto & Claudio Borgianni


----------



## Rogerx

Pietro Andrea Ziani: Sonata I


----------



## Rogerx

Torelli - Concerto for 4 Violins in A Minor


----------



## Rogerx

Torelli - Concerto grosso Op.8 No.5 in G Major


----------



## Rogerx

Dammi La Mano by Alessandro Orologio


----------



## Rogerx

Giuseppe Peranda: Missa in a: Kyrie


----------



## Rogerx

Mottetto sacro a tre voci di Francesco Foggia


----------



## Rogerx

Pastorale sulla ciaccona di Orazio Giaccio, Pietà dei Turchini, Florio. Natività, Montano d'Arezzo.


----------



## Rogerx

Chiara Margarita Cozzolani - O Jesu meus amor (English subtitles)


----------



## Rogerx

Cozzolani: Magnificat Primo


----------



## Rogerx

Fiori Musicali - Messa della Domenica | Girolamo Frescobaldi | Organ


----------



## Rogerx

Girolamo Frescobaldi Toccata Terza, libro primo


----------



## Rogerx

Stefano Bernardi- Missa primi toni octo vocum


----------



## Rogerx

\

Sinfonia terza concertata-Stefano Bernardi


----------



## Rogerx

Melchior Franck • Bußpsalmen • Nürnberg 1615


----------



## Rogerx

Also hat Gott die Welt geliebt


----------



## Rogerx

Esprit Antoine Blanchard: 'Magnificat anima mea', Grand Motet


----------



## Rogerx

In exitu Israël: In exitu Israël (Marche des hébreux)


----------



## Rogerx

Francesco Antonio Bonporti (1672-1749) - Serenata IV en La menor


----------



## Rogerx

Francesco Antonio Bonporti, Invenzione quarta a violino solo


----------



## Rogerx

Antonio Farina ( - Serenata a voce sola con Violini


----------



## Rogerx

Sovra carro stellato: Aria: Care mura felici · Andreanne Paquin


----------



## Rogerx

G. P. Foscarini: Li Cinque Libri della Chitarra alla Spagnola (1640) - Book III-V / E. Kapsberger


----------



## Rogerx

G. P. Foscarini: Li Cinque Libri della Chitarra alla Spagnola (1640


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Christoph Pez (1664 - 1716): Concerto Pastorale live


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Christoph Pez (1664-1716) Suite in D minor


----------



## Rogerx

Joseph Bologne Chevalier de Saint-George

( Mozart, eat your heart out)


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Adam Reincken (1643-1722): Suite in a minor


----------



## Rogerx

Tafelmusik /Harmonicus Concentus


----------



## Rogerx

Surge, propera, amica mea" · Philippe Jaroussky


----------



## Rogerx

Old Dutch Christmas Song: "O Kerstnacht, schoner dan de dagen"


----------



## Rogerx

Willem de Fesch: Op. 2 n. 6 - Concerto grosso for strings & b.c. in D major / G. Nikolitch


----------



## Rogerx

Megerle: Peccator and consolator (à 2) · Gabrieli Players · Paul McCreesh · Gabrieli Consort


----------



## Rogerx

Urbán de Vargas - Viva la Bizarría


----------



## Rogerx

Antonio Bertali (1605-1669) Prothimia Suavissima


----------



## Rogerx

Urbán de Vargas - A la fiesta más solemne


----------



## Rogerx

Alessandro Piccinini: 4 Corrente and a Gagliarda for the lute (1623)


----------



## Rogerx

Alessandro Piccinini: Selections from il Libro Primo di Liuto et di Chitarrone


----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni Giacomo Gastoldi: "Madrigali - Baletti"


----------



## Rogerx

Six Balletti - Giovanni Giacomo Gastoldi


----------



## Rogerx

Francesco Usper: Bataglia


----------



## Rogerx

Musica Antiqua Latina - Giovanni Maria Bononcini - Sonata a Tre in Sol Minore


----------



## Rogerx

Francesco Usper Sponga "Sinfonia seconda a' 8" - Collegium musicum Fluminense


----------



## Rogerx

Cantata Ebraica in Dialogo by Carlo Grossi 1681 (Canticum Hebraicum)


----------



## Rogerx

CANARIOS - Francisco Guerau (1649 - 1722)


----------



## Rogerx

Juan Carlos Rivera plays Folías by Francisco Guerau


----------



## Rogerx

Pelham Humfrey

Magnificat · Peter Hicks · Peter Hicks · Alec D'Oyly · Alec D'Oyly · Tom Blackie · Tom Blackie


----------



## Rogerx

Humfrey: By the Waters of Babylon


----------



## ArtMusic

What a fantastic performance of the Bach Fantasia and fugue in C minor BWV 906. What do you make of the incomplete part?


----------



## ArtMusic

I learned something new from this new video:


----------



## Rogerx

Duo for Viola da Gamba - Cristoforo Caresana


----------



## Rogerx

Cristofaro Caresana "Per la Nascita del Verbo" tarantella a 5 voci


----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni Bassano - Diminutions sur Ancor che col partire


----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni Bassano - Fantasia a tre voci - viol consort


----------



## Rogerx

Agitato il mio cor si confonde | Gaetano Latilla, Roberta Invernizzi


----------



## Rogerx

Gaetano Latilla (1711-1788) - Sinfonia in G major


----------



## Rogerx

Antonio Maria Bononcini Stabat Mater "Fac me vere tecum flere" - Sara Mingardo


----------



## Rogerx

Antonio Maria Bononcini - Sonatta à Violon[c]ello Solo


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Beer (1655-1700) - Concerto à 4


----------



## Rogerx

Horn Concerto No. 1 in D Major, Hob.VIId:3: I. Allegro


----------



## Rogerx

Laudate Dominum - Nicolas Bernier


----------



## Rogerx

Regina Caeli - Nicolas Bernier


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Gottlieb Goldberg-Sonata for 2 violins in A minor


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Gottlieb Goldberg: Concerto in E-flat major for Harpsichord, Strings & B.c DürG 15


----------



## Rogerx

Franz Xaver Murschhauser - Toccata in F


----------



## Rogerx

Franz Xaver Murschhauser (1663-1738): 4 Fugues


----------



## Rogerx

Canto d'Amore" - Francesco Lambardi (c.1587 - 1642)


----------



## Rogerx

Lambardi: Canto di Fortuna, Tempo, Fama e Invidia


----------



## Rogerx

Camillo Cortellini - Magnificat


----------



## Rogerx

Madrigals for 5 Voices, Book 3: Amor l'alma m'allaccia


----------



## Rogerx

Pietro Locatelli: Concerto Grosso in C minor Op.1 No.11


----------



## Rogerx

Locatelli: Flute Sonata in A, Op. 2, no. 7 (Hazelzet, Koopman, van der Meer)


----------



## Rogerx

Louis Claude Daquin- Troisième Suite


----------



## Rogerx

Louis-Claude Daquin: Noël X


----------



## Rogerx

Cataldo Amodei (1649 - 1693): Gia col manto dell'ombre


----------



## Rogerx

Cataldo Amodei, Confitebor, Paolucci, Mauthe, Flavio Colusso


----------



## Rogerx

Christian Geist - Motetto - Domine in virtute tua laetabitur Rex


----------



## Rogerx

De Aeternitate. Christian Geist. Vater unser, der du bist im Himmel


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Christoph Pez (1664-1716) Suite in D minor


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Christoph Pez: Concerto Pastorale


----------



## Rogerx

David Pohle (1624-1695) - Sonata à 2 Violin. Verstimbt, Nr. 24 aus dem "Codex Rost"


----------



## Rogerx

David Pohle "Sonata a 8"


----------



## Rogerx

Carl Friedrich Abel Chamber Music


----------



## Rogerx

Musica bremensis 04 - Clamor Heinrich Abel - Zwei Suiten


----------



## Rogerx

Fugue in G-minor BWV 578 - J.S. Bach


----------



## Rogerx

Hilary Hahn - J.S. Bach: Partita for Violin Solo No. 1 in B Minor, BWV 1002 - 4.


----------



## Rogerx

Voi che all'urto de venti fierissimi


----------



## Rogerx

P. Torri: Magnificat à 15 et più


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Joseph Fux (ca. 1660-1741): Suite in g minor


----------



## Rogerx

J. Fux: K 331 / Turcaria from Concentus musicum-instrumentale (1701) / Armonico Tributo Austria


----------



## Rogerx

Nicolaus Bruhns: Cantata Hemmt eure Tränenﬂut


----------



## Rogerx

Nicolaus Bruhns • Ich liege und schlafe


----------



## Rogerx

Maurizio Cazzati. Passacaglia - L´Arpeggiata


----------



## Rogerx

Cazzati - Capriccio Sopra Sette Note


----------



## Rogerx

Henry Eccless - Sonata in G minor


----------



## Rogerx

Fritz Wunderlich Handel: Xerxes "Ombra mai fu" (Largo)


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Christoph Bach (1642-1703) Praeludium & Fuga - Cembalo: Onofrio Della Rosa


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Christoph Bach [1642-1703] - Motetten - "VOX LUMINIS"


----------



## Rogerx

Stabat Mater» | Giovanni Felice Sances | English Translation


----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni Felice Sances: Vulnerasti cor meum a2


----------



## Rogerx

William Lawes : Pavan from C minor Divisions (Fretwork)


----------



## Rogerx

William Lawes: Air & Alman from Suite #3 in A minor (c.1640)


----------



## Rogerx

Jan Jiři Benda, Grave for viola and piano, Sergio Agreda De Ro Viola


----------



## Rogerx

Fr. Benda Sinfonia in A major No.12


----------



## Rogerx

Giuseppe Antonio Brescianello (1690-1758) - Chaconne


----------



## Rogerx

Giuseppe Antonio Brescianello - Concerto no. 4 E minor


----------



## Rogerx

Pablo Bruna: Tiento de dos tiples - Ruud Huijbregts


----------



## Rogerx

GEORG NEUMARK - WER NUR DEN LIEBEN GOTT LÄSST WALTEN


----------



## Rogerx

Alexandre Tharaud - Les Ombres Errantes - François Couperin |


----------



## Rogerx

Variations sur les folies d'Espagne


----------



## Rogerx

Bernardo Storace: Ciaccona


----------



## Rogerx

Bernardo Storace - Aria sopra la Spagnoletta


----------



## Rogerx

C. Tessarini - Overture in D Major from op.4 "La Stravaganza"


----------



## Rogerx

C. Tessarini da Rimini: Concerto for violin, strings & b.c. in F major / Ensemble Guidantus


----------



## Rogerx

Michelangelo Falvetti - Il Diluvio Universale - Ecco l'Iride paciera |


----------



## Rogerx

Ignazio Albertini (1644 -1685) Sonatas for Violin and B.C.


----------



## Rogerx

Conrad Paumann ): Mit Ganczem Willen


----------



## Rogerx

In dulci jubilo, BuxWV 52 · Rastatt Vocal Ensemble


----------



## Rogerx

The Marion Consort - In nomine Iesu - Alba Tressina


----------



## Rogerx

Bernardo Storace - Toccata e Canzon - Rinaldo Alessandrini


----------



## Rogerx

Nicola Matteis Diverse bizzarie Sopra la Vecchia Sarabanda


----------



## Rogerx

Nicola Matteis Jr: Fantasia in A Minor | Théotime Langlois de Swarte, violin


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Paul von Westhoff - Violin Sonata No. 3 (Imitazione delle Campane)


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Paul von Westhoff - Bells


----------



## Rogerx

Christoph Schaffrath : Sonata for Viola da Gamba


----------



## Rogerx

Christoph Schaffrath: Trio Sonata in C major for Violin, Bassoon & B.c CSWV E:20


----------



## Rogerx

Ahle - Jesu dulcis memoria


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Rudolph Ahle (1625-1673) "Toccata ex Clave D."


----------



## Rogerx

Charles Mouton - Second Liure ( Hopkinson Smith )


----------



## Rogerx

Charles Mouton (1617-1699) - Pièces de luth (c.1680)


----------



## Rogerx

Gregorio Allegri: Cantate Domino (members of A Sei Voci)


----------



## Rogerx

Gregorio Allegri - Miserere mei, Deus


----------



## Rogerx

Adriano Banchieri: 3 Canzoni alla francese a 4 voci per suonare - Libro II (1596) / The King's Noyse


----------



## Rogerx

Adriano Banchieri "Festino nella sera del giovedì grasso"


----------



## Rogerx

Giuseppe Scarani, Sonate concertate a due e tre voci.wmv


----------



## Rogerx

Giuseppe Scarani: Sonata for two soprano instruments, bass and continuo. Calliope Ensemble


----------



## Rogerx

Jesu Redemptor Omnium · The Rose Ensemble/Treasures from Baroque Malta


----------



## Rogerx

Magnificat, Op. 5 No. 3 · Julie Thyana Roset · Alex Potter · Mirko Ludwig · Dominik Wörner · Holland Baroque


----------



## Rogerx

Pietro Degli Antoni (1648-1720), Sonata settima


----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni Battista Degli Antonii-Ricercata Decima - Baroque Cello


----------



## Rogerx

António Marques Lésbio ❧ Quem vio hum menino [a 8]


----------



## Rogerx

António Marques Lésbio - Ay dolor, quão mal me tratas


----------



## Rogerx

Giulio Cesare Arresti: Sonata XVIII


----------



## Rogerx

Giulio Cesare Arresti (1619-1701): Fuga Chromatica quarti toni


----------



## Rogerx

Lelio Colista "Sinfonía a tres"


----------



## Rogerx

Sinfonia a tre in A Major, W-K22 · Ensemble Giardino di Delizie · Ewa Anna Augustynowicz


----------



## Rogerx

Christian Geist - Motetto - Domine in virtute tua laetabitur Rex


----------



## Rogerx

Christian Geist • Die mit Tränen säen


----------



## Rogerx

Michala Petri, D. Bigaglia Recorder Sonata in A minor


----------



## Rogerx

Knabenchor Hannover | "Miserere" - Venezianische Barockmusik von
Diogenio Bigaglia (


----------



## Rogerx

Petronio Franceschini (1651 - 1680) - Adagio


----------



## Rogerx

Petronio Franceschini Concerto in D deux trompettes naturelles (natural trumpet without holes)


----------



## Rogerx

Azzolino Bernardino della Ciaja Sonata V in C-dur, Toccata


----------



## Rogerx

Azzolino Bernardino Della Ciaia Toccata - Benjamin Åberg, harpsichord


----------



## Rogerx

Giuseppe de Majo - Quanno lo pesce è bivo - Toni Florio - Pino De Vittorio- *** Sebastiano Ricci


----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni Francesco de Majo - Sinfonia (Overture) 'Motezuma'


----------



## Rogerx

Alessandro Marcello, Concerto in re minore per oboe e orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Alessandro Marcello - Adagio in D minor


----------



## Rogerx

Wilhelm Friedemann Bach - Cantatas


----------



## Rogerx

W.F. Bach: Adagio e Fuga in D minor F.65


----------



## Rogerx

Georg Böhm: Cantata Mein Freund ist mein


----------



## Rogerx

Georg Böhm - Herr Jesu Christ, dich zu uns wend


----------



## Rogerx

Tommaso Albinoni: Oboe Concerto in B-flat, Op. 9, No. 11 (Han de Vries /Alma Musica Amsterdam)


----------



## Rogerx

Albinoni: Concerto for flute, 2 violins & b.c. in G major / Musica ad Rhenum


----------



## Rogerx

Gian Francesco "Ciccio" De Majo: Ifigenia in Tauride, excerpts


----------



## Rogerx

Gravi flagelli impugnano - Gian Francesco de Majo


----------



## Rogerx

Carlo Donato Cossoni - Motetto - Audite insulae


----------



## Rogerx

Chamber Choir Polyphonia - Giammatteo Asola - Missa pro defunctis


----------



## Rogerx

Carlo Donato Cossoni. Beatus vir


----------



## Rogerx

Fontanelli: Concerto a mandolino e basso: II.Andante


----------



## Rogerx

J.V.. Meder Ach Herr, strafe mich nicht in deinem Zorn


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Valentin Meder - Chaconne in C for Violin, Bassoon & Continuo (c. 1680)


----------



## Rogerx

Processional No. 66: NICHT SO TRAURIG by Johann Georg Ebeling


----------



## Rogerx

Warum sollt ich mich denn grämen


----------



## Rogerx

Pietro Locatelli: Concerto Grosso in C minor Op.1 No.11


----------



## Rogerx

LOCATELLI Violin Concerto in D major The Harmonic Labyrinth | ACO Soloists


----------



## Rogerx

Matthew Locke - Suite 1&2


----------



## Rogerx

Matthew Locke Pavan from Suite Nr 4 E minor


----------



## Rogerx

Francesco Durante - Miserere in C minor


----------



## Rogerx

Durante: Magnificat in B-flat major


----------



## Rogerx

Bartolomeo Barbarino: Audi dulcis amica mea


----------



## Rogerx

Barbarino: Audi, dulcis amica mea


----------



## Rogerx

Also hat Gott die Welt geliebet


----------



## Rogerx

Schelle : Psalm 103, "Lobe den Herren, meine Seele"


----------



## Rogerx

Hieronymus Praetorius - Motetto - Cantate Domino


----------



## Rogerx

Hieronymus Praetorius - Te lucis


----------



## Rogerx

Vladislav Makichyan plays Heinrich Albert - Sonata № 1


----------



## Rogerx

Heinrich Albert • Es bild ein Mensch ihm niemals ein


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Tobias Krebs, Trio c moll


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Tobias Krebs: Machs mit mir Gott nach deiner Güt


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Jakob Froberger (1616-1667) Suite XII for harpsichord


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Jacob Froberger Suite XIX in do min memento mori


----------



## Rogerx

Franz Xaver Murschhauser - Toccata in F


----------



## Rogerx

Franz Xaver Murschhauser (1663-1738): 4 Fugues


----------



## Rogerx

Maurice Andre Telemann Trumpet Concerto in D


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann: Viola Concerto in G major, Rose Armbrust Griffin


----------



## Rogerx

Wilhelm Friedemann Bach Duet for 2 Flutes No 4 in F Major


----------



## Rogerx

Wilhelm Friedemann Bach-Sinfonia in D minor F.65


----------



## Rogerx

Michel Chapuis joue Gilles Jullien


----------



## Rogerx

Gilles Jullien : Prélude du 3° ton par Jean Boyer à Bordeaux


----------



## Rogerx

Mauro Giuliani Op.61: Grand Overture (Score Video)


----------



## Rogerx

M.Giuliani: Rossiniana N.5 Op.123


----------



## Rogerx

Marin Marais - Chaconne pour les Tritons


----------



## Rogerx

Strings Concerto in B-Flat Minor, RV 164:


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi : La Follia


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No.1 in D Minor BWV 1052 (Jean Rondeau)


----------



## Rogerx

Estêvão de Brito - Ego dilecto meo


----------



## Rogerx

Estêvão de Brito | Pro Cantione Antiqua - Vidi Dominum


----------



## Rogerx

Pier Francesco Cavalli (1602-1676) - In Convertendo


----------



## Rogerx

Pier Francesco Cavalli - Gli amori d'Apollo e di Dafne, Sinfonia e Prologo (1640)


----------



## Rogerx

Gioseffo Guami - Canzon Vigesimaquarta a 8 voci


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Friedrich Alberti (1642-1710): O lux beata trinitas


----------



## Rogerx

Falckenhagen Adam: Largo - Allegro un poco - from Sonata IV Op. I - Alberto Crugnola: Baroque Lute


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Erasmus Kindermann Violinsonate


----------



## Dorsetmike

Christina Pluhar and L'Arpeggiata - Athanasius Kircher (1602-1680) - Tarantella


----------



## Rogerx

Gottlieb Muffat: Chaconne in G major - Janos Sebestyen, harpsichord


----------



## Rogerx

Gottlieb Muffat: Siciliana in D Minor


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Erasmus Kindermann (1616-1655): Harpsichord Dances


----------



## Rogerx

Froberger Suite No.8 in A major, Bob van Asperen


----------



## Rogerx

Vox Luminis, John Blow, God spake sometime in visions


----------



## Rogerx

John Blow, Chaconne 1687 for harpsichord (Timothy Roberts)


----------



## Rogerx

John Coprario (ca 1575-1626) Fantasia à 4 ex C Viol Consort


----------



## Rogerx

Coprario or Gray's Inn the first (John Coprario)


----------



## Rogerx

DE HEREDIA~Spanish Instrumental Baroque Music in the New World


----------



## Rogerx

Sebastián Aguilera de Heredia (1561 - 1627): Tiento lleno de 1° tono 'Salve Regina'


----------



## Rogerx

Thomas Tomkins - When David heard


----------



## Rogerx

Too much I once lamented - Tomkins


----------



## Rogerx

The western wynde: I. Gloria · Taverner Choir · Taverner Players · John Taverner · Andrew Parrott


----------



## Rogerx

Walsingham Variations · Gustav Leonhardt · William Byrd


----------



## Rogerx

Fantasia-Suite No. 1 in G Minor: I. Fantasia · Purcell Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

D'Anglebert - Suite en sol mineur. Francesco Cera harpsichord


----------



## Rogerx

Passacaglia & Ciaccona by Andrea Falconieri


----------



## Rogerx

Monteverdi - Zefiro Torna , oh di soavi accenti (N.Rial - P.Jaroussky) (L'arpeggiata Ensemble)


----------



## Rogerx

Thomas Tallis
O nata lux, Vox Luminis -Live


----------



## Rogerx

Vespro Della Beata Vergine - John-Eliot Gardiner at Château de Versailles -


----------



## pianozach

Concerto in D Major, RV 95 - "La Pastorella": I. Allegro · Paul Goodwin · Marion Verbruggen · Sebastian Comberti · John Holloway · John Toll · Dennis Godburn

Vivaldi: Seven Concertos


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Balthasar Erben - Ante-oculos tuos Domine


----------

